# Were backk



## Trigga

It was only a matter of time!!! All the RIP enemies join up for WHAT IS RIGHT!!


----------



## Xenon

moved to stupidity. All gang wars must take placei n the hall of stupidity


----------



## Trigga

Xenon said:


> moved to stupidity. All gang wars must take placei n the hall of stupidity


Cool









so is this thread unmoderated?


----------



## slckr69

trigga guess what... ur no longer my friend.


----------



## Xenon

Trigga said:


> moved to stupidity. All gang wars must take placei n the hall of stupidity


Cool









so is this thread unmoderated?
[/quote]

its moderated.


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> trigga guess what... ur no longer my friend.


nothin against you man...i told you i would never join RIP...it would be WAYY to hipocrital of me to do so...you guys are funny and im not in EASY for the same reasons as PGD...hes really pissed off, i just wanted to restart my team and post this...










bump!


----------



## acestro

so lame.

kinda hard to have a gang war when one side isn't fighting.


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> so lame.
> 
> kinda hard to have a gang war when one side isn't fighting.


did u read the above post ace...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> trigga guess what... ur no longer my friend.


nothin against you man...i told you i would never join RIP...it would be WAYY to hipocrital of me to do so...*you guys are funny and im not in EASY for the same reasons as PGD...hes really pissed off, i just wanted to restart my team and post this...
*










bump!
[/quote]

I agree with you Trigga...PGD and I pretty much are the same. We love hot chick thread and Hate (well dislike) RIP team.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Seems like a shallow reason for goign to war. but hell with it! I'm down. I love tittys!!! I hate shittys!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> Seems like a shallow reason for goign to war. but hell with it! I'm down. *I love tittys!!! I hate shittys!*


Shunshine so far my favorite comment coming out from you.







welcome to the team.


----------



## Trigga

BlackSunshine said:


> Seems like a shallow reason for goign to war. but hell with it! I'm down. I love tittys!!! I hate shittys!












bs u got pm!


----------



## Trigga

TEAM EASY IS OFFICALLY BACK!! with more members than last time already!!


----------



## stitchgrip

im thinkin of making an anti emo team


----------



## Trigga

u got pm...


----------



## stitchgrip

alright i have a joke "how many emo kids does it take to screw in a lightbulb

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
. none because they will all sit in the dark and cry about it


----------



## Trigga

hahaha


----------



## lastgreengarden

good joke


----------



## Trigga




----------



## stitchgrip

cant get the team pic to work some help please


----------



## Trigga

glad to see you got it..


----------



## stitchgrip

due to request i am posting in this one of two easy threads so yeah hmmmm yeah


----------



## Trigga

wuddup stitch?


----------



## flashover00

Trigga was talkin about the derailment of the thread....you were in the clear stitch


----------



## Trigga

yeah...move all the damn argueing over here...THATS A RECRUITMENT THREAD GOD DAMN IT!!

ah well..ill make some propoganda posters tommorow..


----------



## stitchgrip

ya did anyone read that other thread in the crap area (the one we are in ) that said if we made a team to battle rip then we could get our own area that would be pimp

did anyone catch any cool b-ball games tonight the suns one was bad ass

nash with 20 asst one high scoring game


----------



## Trigga

stitchgrip said:


> ya did anyone read that other thread in the crap area (the one we are in ) that said if we made a team to battle rip then we could get our own area that would be pimp
> 
> did anyone catch any cool b-ball games tonight the suns one was bad ass
> 
> nash with 20 asst one high scoring game


yea i saw that too..imma quote xenon on that...


----------



## stitchgrip

do it how many members do we have right now


----------



## Trigga

i dunno...

lets see

Me
PGD
BS
Stitch
MIke
FLash
badrad
2piranha2fury

8 members in less than 8 hours


----------



## stitchgrip

8 members hell ya we can take on rip with only this many cuz we are way cooler stronger smarter and can drink more than them


----------



## Trigga

stitchgrip said:


> 8 members hell ya we can take on rip with only this many cuz we are way cooler stronger smarter and can drink more than them












we are on the left of this thing


----------



## flashover00

keep bumpin the application thread....people will join...lol...its fun


----------



## Trigga

yeee...the more the marrier and the more..the more likely well get our own thread.


----------



## Trigga

BUMP FOR TEAM EASY!!


----------



## Apott05

HATE HATE HATE HATE HATE! welcome to the player haters ball haah. Iv hated tem RIP ever since they start there shinanigans. Down with them. Put me down for team easy if u owuld like.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^welcome to team easy!..


----------



## flashover00

Hahahah this is too funny


----------



## stitchgrip

Trigga said:


> 8 members hell ya we can take on rip with only this many cuz we are way cooler stronger smarter and can drink more than them












we are on the left of this thing
[/quote]
haha yeah we will drink them all under the table. so any new news about our status like any new members own spot etc.


----------



## mike123

is anyone else gonna see rocky balboa when it comes out?


----------



## joey'd

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> trigga guess what... ur no longer my friend.


nothin against you man...i told you i would never join RIP...it would be WAYY to hipocrital of me to do so...*you guys are funny and im not in EASY for the same reasons as PGD...hes really pissed off, i just wanted to restart my team and post this...
*










bump!
[/quote]

I agree with you Trigga...PGD and I pretty much are the same. We love hot chick thread and Hate (well dislike) RIP team.








[/quote]


----------



## stitchgrip

i wouldnt start sh*t in someone elses team thread


----------



## Trigga

Team EASY is in the HOUSE!!

and coming to a bedroom near u soon...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

joey said:


> trigga guess what... ur no longer my friend.


nothin against you man...i told you i would never join RIP...it would be WAYY to hipocrital of me to do so...*you guys are funny and im not in EASY for the same reasons as PGD...hes really pissed off, i just wanted to restart my team and post this...
*










bump!
[/quote]

I agree with you Trigga...PGD and I pretty much are the same. We love hot chick thread and Hate (well dislike) RIP team.








[/quote]















[/quote]

Joey!...I know I hat RIP team, but you are the best one out of all.. I dont hate you. we been argueing before and then we are kool, remember? well let keep this clean on TEAM EASY thread the same way I keep clean or stay out from RIP TEAM thread


----------



## stitchgrip

any new progress on our own thread


----------



## Trigga

nope...

we gotta keep this thread up...mayb once we get it too 100 pages... O WELL 97 MORE TO GO


----------



## moron

Team easy all day....new member...so.....trigga are we going to use the traditional fence...and stuff


----------



## Trigga

welcome pdude!

traditional fence?


----------



## stitchgrip

hey i put a suggestion in the suggestion box feel free to add something that you feel fit im set on trying to get us our own new thread.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

I have a suggestion for our TEAM EASY... we all send a pic to one of us for photoshop so that we all in one same picture for the Team only.

what you think? I know black sunshine can photoshop good.


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I have a suggestion for our TEAM EASY... we all send a pic to one of us for photoshop so that we all in one same picture for the Team only.
> 
> what you think? I know black sunshine can photoshop good.


not a bad Idear, but I don't like putting pictures of my self in the internet...


----------



## flashover00

BSUNSHINE IS A TRAITOR


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

flashover00 said:


> BSUNSHINE IS A TRAITOR


huh!...we have another TRAITOR? what wrong with people these day.


----------



## Trigga

im better at photoshop..truss me


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga what up with BlackS.???


----------



## Trigga

i dont even know..didnt get a pm or anything...let me go check the RIP thread whtas going on


----------



## stitchgrip

lets do it im down altho my pics are kinda old


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> lets do it im down altho my pics are kinda old


kool..i'm down, dont worry old pic can make them look new.


----------



## stitchgrip

tthe battle goes well in rip territory holding our own very well


----------



## Trigga

not yet yo...i got a couple thingz in the work..if the only way we get our own thread is to go to war with RIP..i guess thats how its got to be..


----------



## stitchgrip

yeah i you didnt read that thready about bs its about he had already said he wanted to be on team easy and said he hated rip but now he is putting a app in so basically i am calling him a traitor


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

stitchgrip said:


> yeah i you didnt read that thready about bs its about he had already said he wanted to be on team easy and said he hated rip but now he is putting a app in so basically i am calling him a traitor


yea i see that thread.


----------



## Trigga

ye..i saw that...there not gonna do anything yet..so what we gotta do is get in there head...find some GIANT pics..and post away...

in aqhu of couse


----------



## stitchgrip

aqhu? not familliar srry


----------



## Trigga

a quick headz up


----------



## stitchgrip

yeah i feel kinda stupid posting in their stuff but what has to be done has to be done


----------



## mike123

i feel like im cheating on team easy when i go into the rip section.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

mike123 said:


> i feel like im cheating on team easy when i go into the rip section.


dont worry, no one cant stop you for doing that. we all go here and there. just dont be a TRAITOR


----------



## Trigga

yea stay loyal...some pplz need to learn that..and OTHERS need to stop hatin on ppl that are loyal...


----------



## stitchgrip

loyality is what makes team easy. because most everyone will hate us for hatin them but its ok because their fuckin gay


----------



## mike123

is apott05 in team easy? trigga you should send him a pm so he can put our logo in his sig


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

ok for the second time, list all the name who is REALLY in a team easy..


----------



## stitchgrip

ya it seems to be growin so i think we need to know who is with us


----------



## therizman1

I do have to say the funniest thing about your "Team" is the lack of all of your members not knowing how to type a coherent sentence. How do you expect to win any "gang wars" if anything and everything you are typing is incoherent mumbo jumbo?


----------



## lastgreengarden




----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahahahaha well apparently you seem bothered by it so i guess it dosent really matter

you havent yet learned that once we get under your skin, get you aggrivated and pissed off you have already lost............dork


----------



## therizman1

stitchgrip said:


> hahahahahahaha well apparently you seem bothered by it so i guess it dosent really matter
> 
> you havent yet learned that once we get under your skin, get you aggrivated and pissed off you have already lost............dork


Thats where you are wrong... I am in no way aggravated (spelling words correctly is another issue your team has...)... I am giving you pointers... how do you expect to go against Team RIP who's team members actually know how to come up with coherent thoughts and express them... Team Easy invites too many members and has no just become a hodge podge group of wanna be 'e-thugs'.

Good luck getting yourselves together to have your gang war, you may want to get some organization first though and actually know who is on your team...


----------



## stitchgrip

the only reason why i never applied to be on team easy is because they seem to frown on anybody with less than 1000 posts thats gay because people are new. they could know more than the guy with 15000 posts that shouldnt effect who you let in and have to answer some stupid questions that you can just google. thats a joke. i hate the spamming bullshit and right now we are just trying to get members and we have already agreed not to bring our bullshit into the general actuall questions unless to answer them. really its all good fun. (dosent mean that i still dont hate rip they make me angry)


----------



## ChilDawg

therizman1 said:


> hahahahahahaha well apparently you seem bothered by it so i guess it dosent really matter
> 
> you havent yet learned that once we get under your skin, get you aggrivated and pissed off you have already lost............dork


Thats where you are wrong... I am in no way aggrevated (spelling words correctly is another issue your team has...)... I am giving you pointers... how do you expect to go against Team RIP who's team members actually know how to come up with coherent thoughts and express them... Team Easy invites too many members and has no just become a hodge podge group of wanna be 'e-thugs'.

Good luck getting yourselves together to have your gang war, you may want to get some organization first though and actually know who is on your team...
[/quote]

a-g-g-r-A-v-a-t-e-d?


----------



## therizman1

ChilDawg said:


> hahahahahahaha well apparently you seem bothered by it so i guess it dosent really matter
> 
> you havent yet learned that once we get under your skin, get you aggrivated and pissed off you have already lost............dork


Thats where you are wrong... I am in no way aggrevated (spelling words correctly is another issue your team has...)... I am giving you pointers... how do you expect to go against Team RIP who's team members actually know how to come up with coherent thoughts and express them... Team Easy invites too many members and has no just become a hodge podge group of wanna be 'e-thugs'.

Good luck getting yourselves together to have your gang war, you may want to get some organization first though and actually know who is on your team...
[/quote]

a-g-g-r-A-v-a-t-e-d?
[/quote]


----------



## Trigga

therizman1 said:


> hahahahahahaha well apparently you seem bothered by it so i guess it dosent really matter
> 
> you havent yet learned that once we get under your skin, get you aggrivated and pissed off you have already lost............dork


Thats where you are wrong... I am in no way aggravated (spelling words correctly is another issue your team has...)... I am giving you pointers... how do you expect to go against Team RIP who's team members actually know how to come up with coherent thoughts and express them... *Team Easy invites too many members *and has no just become a hodge podge group of wanna be 'e-thugs'.

Good luck getting yourselves together to have your gang war, you may want to get some organization first though and actually know who is on your team...
[/quote]
that is true...i think a system should be required...wrting properly should be a requirement


----------



## therizman1

Trigga said:


> hahahahahahaha well apparently you seem bothered by it so i guess it dosent really matter
> 
> you havent yet learned that once we get under your skin, get you aggrivated and pissed off you have already lost............dork


Thats where you are wrong... I am in no way aggravated (spelling words correctly is another issue your team has...)... I am giving you pointers... how do you expect to go against Team RIP who's team members actually know how to come up with coherent thoughts and express them... *Team Easy invites too many members *and has no just become a hodge podge group of wanna be 'e-thugs'.

Good luck getting yourselves together to have your gang war, you may want to get some organization first though and actually know who is on your team...
[/quote]
that is true...i think a system should be required...*wrting* properly should be a requirement








[/quote]

writing


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

therizman1 said:


> hahahahahahaha well apparently you seem bothered by it so i guess it dosent really matter
> 
> you havent yet learned that once we get under your skin, get you aggrivated and pissed off you have already lost............dork


Thats where you are wrong... I am in no way aggravated (spelling words correctly is another issue your team has...)... I am giving you pointers... how do you expect to go against Team RIP who's team members actually know how to come up with coherent thoughts and express them... *Team Easy invites too many members *and has no just become a hodge podge group of wanna be 'e-thugs'.

Good luck getting yourselves together to have your gang war, you may want to get some organization first though and actually know who is on your team...
[/quote]
that is true...i think a system should be required...*wrting* properly should be a requirement








[/quote]

writing :nod:
[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Trigga what up with BlackS.???


I'm the sh*t thats whats up wit me. I'm a mothafookin founding member.


----------



## mike123

i have nothing against rip, but all the backslashes and uppercuts and jumping fences and complete randomness confuses me.


----------



## Trigga

mike123 said:


> *i have nothing against rip*, but all the backslashes and uppercuts and jumping fences and complete randomness confuses me.


ye me neither..just wanted to back PGD..an you guys KNOWW there no team EASY without me


----------



## the REASON




----------



## lastgreengarden

NJKILLSYOU said:


> after you take over team RIP im sure this city would be a nice target.


thatsa big pic


----------



## Trigga

NJKILLSYOU said:


> after you take over team RIP im sure this city would be a nice target.


i really hope u didnt mean that racially...


----------



## the REASON

how is that a racial comment? dude you must be seriously confused in the head.


----------



## Trigga

it wasnt? alright cool...then just ignore that last jumbo pic thing lol...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

ok Team Easy...I was thinking to have a new banner for our team. Dont get me wrong Trigga, the one we have right now are kool. But I want everyone in the Team Easy give some ideas of they own banner. Then we can gather all the ideas and put them together to make one awsome banner.

Here is my sample, I didn't really spend much time on it, but still can be fix.

f*ck we can't even post and pic in here, but in RIP they can post a pic there..It seem like Mike really RIP team so much that give them they own forum and everything else. I'm not jealous or anything.


----------



## Trigga

pm me it


----------



## BlackSunshine

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ok Team Easy...I was thinking to have a new banner for our team. Dont get me wrong Trigga, the one we have right now are kool. But I want everyone in the Team Easy give some ideas of they own banner. Then we can gather all the ideas and put them together to make one awsome banner.
> 
> Here is my sample, I didn't really spend much time on it, but still can be fix.
> 
> f*ck we can't even post and pic in here, but in RIP they can post a pic there..It seem like Mike really RIP team so much that give them they own forum and everything else. I'm not jealous or anything.


what are you talking bout why wont it let you post? Is it a BMP image? It has to be a JPG
If NJkillsyou can post that hideiously gargantuian picture there should be no reason you cant.


----------



## Trigga

yea..BS whos side are you on??


----------



## BlackSunshine

I'm on the east side nukkua.


----------



## Trigga

victory is close..i can smell it


----------



## mike123

yes me too, it smells like tuna


----------



## Trigga

LOL


----------



## therizman1

BlackSunshine said:


> ok Team Easy...I was thinking to have a new banner for our team. Dont get me wrong Trigga, the one we have right now are kool. But I want everyone in the Team Easy give some ideas of they own banner. Then we can gather all the ideas and put them together to make one awsome banner.
> 
> Here is my sample, I didn't really spend much time on it, but still can be fix.
> 
> f*ck we can't even post and pic in here, but in RIP they can post a pic there..It seem like Mike really RIP team so much that give them they own forum and everything else. I'm not jealous or anything.


what are you talking bout why wont it let you post? Is it a BMP image? It has to be a JPG
If NJkillsyou can post that hideiously gargantuian picture there should be no reason you cant.
[/quote]

The voice of reason speaks...


----------



## Trigga

yo therizman join EASY!!


----------



## Trigga




----------



## therizman1

Trigga said:


> yo therizman join EASY!!


Sorry, that would be far too hypocritical of me... and your "team" is in shambles... could you even name all of the people on it right now?


----------



## BlackSunshine

therizman1 said:


> yo therizman join EASY!!


Sorry, that would be far too hypocritical of me... and your "team" is in shambles... could you even name all of the people on it right now?
[/quote]

If you aint easy you aint sleazy.
yeah boy!


----------



## therizman1

BlackSunshine said:


> yo therizman join EASY!!


Sorry, that would be far too hypocritical of me... and your "team" is in shambles... could you even name all of the people on it right now?
[/quote]

If you aint easy you aint sleazy.
yeah boy!
[/quote]

I thought that was the motto of the sorostitutes that live down the street from me... or maybe the hippies that live next to me... definitely not something I want to be associated with... silly Blacksunshine playing both sides of the fence


----------



## Trigga

therizman1 said:


> yo therizman join EASY!!


Sorry, that would be far too hypocritical of me... and your "team" is in shambles... could you even name all of the people on it right now?
[/quote]
Me
PGD
BS
Stitch
MIke123
FLash
badrad
2piranha2fury


----------



## therizman1

Trigga said:


> yo therizman join EASY!!


Sorry, that would be far too hypocritical of me... and your "team" is in shambles... could you even name all of the people on it right now?
[/quote]
Me
PGD
BS
Stitch
MIke123
FLash
badrad
2piranha2fury
[/quote]

What about flashover?


----------



## Trigga

therizman1 said:


> yo therizman join EASY!!


Sorry, that would be far too hypocritical of me... and your "team" is in shambles... could you even name all of the people on it right now?
[/quote]
Me
PGD
BS
Stitch
MIke123
*FLash*
badrad
2piranha2fury
[/quote]

What about flashover?
[/quote]


----------



## slckr69

oh i thought flashover left your team at least his last sig said so?


----------



## Trigga

oh shyt...yea i never saw that


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> yo therizman join EASY!!


Sorry, that would be far too hypocritical of me... and your "team" is in shambles... could you even name all of the people on it right now?
[/quote]
Me
PGD
BS
Stitch
MIke123
FLash
badrad
2piranha2fury
[/quote]

You forgot me







......


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

what is team easy and RIP?


----------



## moron

shark_boy said:


> what is team easy and RIP?


team rip is filled with evil bastards that thinks there the sh*t
team easy is a team that are better then team rip...Thats all


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> what is team easy and RIP?


team rip is filled with evil bastards that thinks there the sh*t
team easy is a team that are better then team rip...Thats all








[/quote]


----------



## moron

SPAMMER!


----------



## lament configuration

QUESTION: does team EZ have a myspace page or facebook group?


----------



## moron

Not telling due to crazy rip members serfing this page


----------



## BlackSunshine

I think you just don't know.


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> Not telling due to crazy rip members serfing this page


* surfing.


----------



## moron

BlackSunshine said:


> Not telling due to crazy rip members serfing this page


* surfing.
[/quote]








Your not suppose to be here!!!


----------



## Trigga

lament configuration said:


> QUESTION: does team EZ have a myspace page or facebook group?


my space page is coming soon!


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> QUESTION: does team EZ have a myspace page or facebook group?


my space page is coming soon!
[/quote]

as stated


----------



## Trigga

Jim99 said:


> QUESTION: does team EZ have a myspace page or facebook group?


my space page is coming soon!
[/quote]

as stated
[/quote]
this weekend maybe? I might do it now..im boredddd


----------



## MR.FREEZ

team easy!? go nothing on

.


----------



## Trigga

Oh we got something going on alright...VIVA LA REVOLUTION!!


----------



## flashover00

I have too much going on with finals commin up next week and my inability to learn or even comprehend federal tax law which = failing out of school...so my association with EASY has to be put on hold for atleast a week or so

Perhaps if someone explains to me why I SHOULD be a part of EASY, that would greatly improve the chances of my return. Trust me, im a valuable asset that shouldnt be overlooked.

Oh and Riz....we're already part of the great and illustrious Team Michigan. Which may not mean much to anyone, but our team endures hardships everyday with no recognition.
Example. Today my car was completely frozen shut....had to crawl through my trunk to defrost the thing.


----------



## Trigga

flashover00 said:


> I have too much going on with finals commin up next week and my inability to learn or even comprehend federal tax law which = failing out of school...so my association with EASY has to be put on hold for atleast a week or so
> 
> Perhaps if someone explains to me why I SHOULD be a part of EASY, that would greatly improve the chances of my return. *Trust me, im a valuable asset that shouldnt be overlooked.*
> 
> Oh and Riz....we're already part of the great and illustrious Team Michigan. Which may not mean much to anyone, but our team endures hardships everyday with no recognition.
> Example. Today my car was completely frozen shut....had to crawl through my trunk to defrost the thing.


 really? how?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Trigga said:


> hahahahahahaha well apparently you seem bothered by it so i guess it dosent really matter
> 
> you havent yet learned that once we get under your skin, get you aggrivated and pissed off you have already lost............dork


I dont know who you are...but once you get under my skin, aggravate me, and piss me off..........you will loose. I suggest you change your attitude and treat the other members of this site with some respect....or find another site for your little tough guy attitude.....


----------



## Trigga

Xenon said the only way we can get our own thread is to go to war with RIP


----------



## lastgreengarden

thats funny you guys can be the admin's bitches but youll lose cause Xenon is with RIP lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

lastgreengarden said:


> thats funny you guys can be the admin's bitches but youll lose cause *Xenon is with RIP* lol


I think we all know that..RIP get a way with everything they do here.


----------



## Trigga

brown nosers...straight up...giving the site money...SUCK UPS!!


----------



## the REASON

so giving the site money is a bad thing? hmmmmmmmm........


----------



## Trigga

nah its not...but really..why make such a big deal of it? If xenon never asked would u guys have given money? If you really admire the site pay for it by yourself, not as a group donation, im sure he would have appreciated that than a bunch of people just jumpin on the bandwagon


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> nah its not...but really..why make such a big deal of it? If xenon never asked would u guys have given money? If you really admire the site pay for it by yourself, not as a group donation, im sure he would have appreciated that than a bunch of people just jumpin on the bandwagon


Xenon didnt ask? he actually said instead of donating cash he said our minds would be more valuable and gave us the go ahead for a new program we have going on.

and i dont believe Xenon said hey if you go to war with RIP u get ur thread he said if you were a viable team and not trigga with a bunch of noobs that cant make a coherent sentence i will give you your own forum that i no doubtedly would have to erase in about 5.4 days.

so trigga i ask you this, hows it feel not being able to drive yet? what you get ur permit next year?


----------



## acestro

slckr69 said:


> nah its not...but really..why make such a big deal of it? If xenon never asked would u guys have given money? If you really admire the site pay for it by yourself, not as a group donation, im sure he would have appreciated that than a bunch of people just jumpin on the bandwagon


Xenon didnt ask? he actually said instead of donating cash he said our minds would be more valuable and gave us the go ahead for a new program we have going on.

[/quote]

QFT

We were never asked for money, Nismo suggested it.

We help members with fish problems as well now.

And, of course, we're a place to goof off and have fun. Anyone can join in, you dont have to be part of any team. It's just fun to try and join RIP if you want to give it a shot. Either way, just have fun.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

acestro said:


> nah its not...but really..why make such a big deal of it? If xenon never asked would u guys have given money? If you really admire the site pay for it by yourself, not as a group donation, im sure he would have appreciated that than a bunch of people just jumpin on the bandwagon


Xenon didnt ask? he actually said instead of donating cash he said our minds would be more valuable and gave us the go ahead for a new program we have going on.

[/quote]

QFT

We were never asked for money, Nismo suggested it.

We help members with fish problems as well now.

And, of course, we're a place to goof off and have fun. Anyone can join in, you dont have to be part of any team. It's just fun to try and join RIP if you want to give it a shot. *Either way, just have fun.*
[/quote]

I have to agree with you...I come in here rather it be RIP or EASY TEAM, in this site etc.....it just fun.


----------



## moron

yea...its just fun :nod:


----------



## Trigga

i meant acestro...not xenon...sorry


----------



## the REASON

trigga xenon didnt ask anyone to pay any money, doing the donation as a group allows us to give more money to the site with less money coming out of everyones individual pocket. it would be easier to get 100 people to give you $1 than to get 1 person to give you $100.


----------



## Trigga

NJKILLSYOU said:


> trigga xenon didnt ask anyone to pay any money, doing the donation as a group allows us to give more money to the site with less money coming out of everyones individual pocket. it would be easier to get 100 people to give you $1 than to get 1 person to give you $100.


----------



## Trigga




----------



## Trigga

yea...so were iz everyone??


----------



## Trigga

4000th POST FOR TEAM EASYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grosse Gurke

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> thats funny you guys can be the admin's bitches but youll lose cause *Xenon is with RIP* lol


I think we all know that..RIP get a way with everything they do here.
[/quote]
For someone that we have given more slack then they deserve.......I would suggest you just enjoy the site for what it is and not cause unwanted attention to your posting.


----------



## C0Rey

cry me a riiiveeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.

/is bringing some sexy into this thread!


----------



## therizman1

So let me understand this... the site is provided to you for FREE, everyone who manages it works for FREE, you want them to do additional work and give you your own subforum with password for FREE... something looks very wrong with this picture to me... maybe cause nothing in life is FREE, and to be quite honest, I do see RIP giving back to the site a lot more than Team Easy... you guys need some guidelines and rules, etc, get your act together and then you might actually have people interested in joining your team, etc.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Yeah what is our point anyways? Are we just a team of bitching and whining little girls?


----------



## C0Rey

must resist


----------



## Trigga

its ok corey...just be sure to clean up after your done


----------



## BlackSunshine

Trigga said:


> its ok corey...just be sure to clean up after your done


yeah wouldnt want anyone slipping.


----------



## Trigga

exactly higene is the #1 priority.


----------



## mike123

i always thought it was spelled hygene.


----------



## MONGO 

hi jean


----------



## lament configuration

hey yo


----------



## Trigga

hey o?


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> exactly higene is the #1 priority.


* hygene.


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> exactly higene is the #1 priority.


* hygene.
[/quote]


----------



## eiji

this is not a spelling bee contest right??


----------



## Trigga

yea,,,twas what i was about to sayeth


----------



## C0Rey

sayeth like it is!


----------



## MONGO 

super saiyan


----------



## lament configuration

hygeine!


----------



## acestro

/found trigga's cat


----------



## MONGO 

http://www.gonzojenny.com/******.jpg


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

RIP SPAM?????


----------



## pottsburg

BlackSunshine said:


> its ok corey...just be sure to clean up after your done


yeah wouldnt want anyone slipping.
[/quote]

The free site could get sued.


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> /found trigga's cat


i hate cats!!


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> /found trigga's cat


i hate cats!!








[/quote]

/hates cats


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> /found trigga's cat


i hate cats!!








[/quote]

/hates cats















[/quote]

OMG did everyone hear that??? Team Easy hates p*ssy!


----------



## ChilDawg

slckr69 said:


> /found trigga's cat


i hate cats!!








[/quote]

/hates cats















[/quote]

OMG did everyone hear that??? Team Easy hates p*ssy!
[/quote]

hahahaha


----------



## MONGO 

slckr69 said:


> /found trigga's cat


i hate cats!!








[/quote]

/hates cats















[/quote]

OMG did everyone hear that??? Team Easy hates p*ssy!
[/quote]


----------



## therizman1

Team Easy should be dismantled... they cant even keep their own thread going on their own.. RIP team members have to come in to spice it up... so sad.


----------



## stitchgrip

i can finally log on i couldnt for a while so im sure i missed a lot.


----------



## Trigga

EASY

Were not going anywhere therizman stop hating...


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> EASY
> 
> Were not going anywhere therizman stop hating...


DANNYBOY GET OFF TRIGGAS ACCOUNT!!!!


----------



## therizman1

Trigga said:


> EASY
> 
> Were not going anywhere therizman stop hating...


Hating would imply that I am just saying anything and everything to spite you, etc.

In reality I am just presenting valid points, the fact that you have no good response to any of them just demonstrates how weak your "Team" really is... to think that earlier in this thread you wanted to go to "war" against Team RIP... not to mention that I think one of your "team" members is now also a member of RIP...


----------



## moron

therizman1 said:


> EASY
> 
> Were not going anywhere therizman stop hating...


Hating would imply that I am just saying anything and everything to spite you, etc.

In reality I am just presenting valid points, the fact that you have no good response to any of them just demonstrates how weak your "Team" really is... to think that earlier in this thread you wanted to go to "war" against Team RIP... not to mention that I think one of your "team" members is now also a member of RIP...
[/quote]

take it easy man.....

team rip will lose the war....the war against evil....

/evil laugh in the backround


----------



## Badrad1532

jesus settle down people, Its a piranha site and we are fighting like little girls, Will see when it actully happens, until then arguing on the interent is pointless and not going to intimidate anyone, When it happens it happens, Till then cut the bickering.


----------



## lament configuration

if you guys are so great then why dont you have your own subforum like RIP?


----------



## BlackSunshine

αΩ - Or reall sig tags like ministry of darkness

"This is ludacwiss"


----------



## Trigga

lament configuration said:


> if you guys are so great then why dont you have your own subforum like RIP?


cuz we dont kiss ass...


----------



## kigrind

acestro said:


> so lame.
> 
> kinda hard to have a gang war when one side isn't fighting.


Its hard to have a gang war when no one cares too.


----------



## Trigga

werent u part of team easy originally? i wouldbnt talk if i were u..this isnt about a gang war anymore..i just want to work on geting our own thread.


----------



## the REASON

why do you want one so bad trigga? just wondering...


----------



## moron

KiGrind said:


> why do you want one so bad trigga? just wondering...


to gain respect...and reputation for our team....this hall of stupdity is just not working


----------



## Trigga

NJKILLSYOU said:


> why do you want one so bad trigga? just wondering...


to gain respect...and reputation for our team....this hall of stupdity is just not working
[/quote]
that too :laugh:


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Jim99 said:


> to gain respect...and reputation for our team....this hall of stupdity is just not working


What does being part of a team have to do with respect? Do you honestly think people will give your posting more weight if you are part of a team









/runs to put in application with team rip


----------



## Trigga

Grosse Gurke said:


> to gain respect...and reputation for our team....this hall of stupdity is just not working


What does being part of a team have to do with respect? Do you honestly think people will give your posting more weight if you are part of a team :laugh:

/runs to put in application with team rip
[/quote]
he never said that...he said that when we have our own thread itll look more offical. And did you get my pm GG?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Trigga said:


> to gain respect...and reputation for our team....this hall of stupdity is just not working


What does being part of a team have to do with respect? Do you honestly think people will give your posting more weight if you are part of a team :laugh:

/runs to put in application with team rip
[/quote]
he never said that...he said that when we have our own thread itll look more offical. And did you get my pm GG?
[/quote]
Yeah...I got it.


----------



## the REASON

OK so you don't even know why you want it but you do? I just don't get it. Jim getting your own forum wont gain you any respect. Everyone who hated team RIP before still does, so everyone that hates easy, will still hate easy. I'm not sure why you guys are even on a different team. the whole point of team RIP is to have fun and goof off, not to fight any other teams. The point of the "entry exam" is so new members can understand some of the inside jokes, and not get lost amongst the commotion. So please answer me this question... why does team easy exist?


----------



## Trigga

NJKILLSYOU said:


> OK so you don't even know why you want it but you do? I just don't get it. Jim getting your own forum wont gain you any respect. Everyone who hated team RIP before still does, so everyone that hates easy, will still hate easy. I'm not sure why you guys are even on a different team. the whole point of team RIP is to have fun and goof off, not to fight any other teams. The point of the "entry exam" is so new members can understand some of the inside jokes, and not get lost amongst the commotion. So please answer me this question... why does team easy exist?


we just do...

why does RIP exist?


----------



## the REASON

Its a place to have fun and goof off, like I stated.


----------



## Trigga

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Its a place to have fun and goof off, like I stated.












and one we get our own damn thread...so will team easy


----------



## the REASON

But thats how team rip started amd was based upon, easy is based on "fighting" team rip. And we started with a single thread, you're just demanding your own sub-forum.


----------



## therizman1

So Trigga, let me ask you this, why when you click on your name, are the largest majority of your posts in the "Team RIP" forum?


----------



## Trigga

therizman1 said:


> So Trigga, let me ask you this, why when you click on your name, are the largest majority of your posts in the "Team RIP" forum?


cause i wanted 3000 posts...


----------



## the REASON

you have no response to my post?


----------



## Trigga

NJKILLSYOU said:


> But thats how team rip started amd was based upon, easy is based on "fighting" team rip. And we started with a single thread, you're just demanding your own sub-forum.


yea..cause we were promised one if we did what xenon asked us to do..now thats out the window and i had to answer a few questions for GG.


----------



## the REASON

so you think anyone should be able to demand a sub-forum?


----------



## Trigga

Not just anyone..i think that just organizations should have them ie, RIP, EASY, MOD and lets not forget skuzzlebutt


----------



## the REASON

but team RIP has a purpose as i stated, and team easy really has none, as i stated.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> but team RIP has a purpose as i stated, and team easy really has none, as i stated.


when we have our own sub-forum we would have "more of a purpose then rip"


----------



## the REASON

and that will be...?


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> and that will be...?


when we get our own sub-forum


----------



## the REASON

so you have no answer? unless the answer is when you get your own sub-forum?

or do you just not know?


----------



## moron

damn..........you ask alot of questions.....

Didn't I just answer you


----------



## the REASON

no you didnt, im just trying to figure out why team easy still exists, or if you guys even know why your a part of it... it all seems pretty pointless.


----------



## lament configuration

team easy = RIP rejects


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> no you didnt, im just trying to figure out why team easy still exists, or if you guys even know why your a part of it... it all seems pretty pointless.


Team easy still exists becuase we just do...Nothing happend yet.....what..are we suppose to disapear.....Is that what you want njkillsyou?


----------



## the REASON

no, i just want to know the point of it. the point of team RIp is to have fun. so far its seems like there is no point to team easy besides a couple people whining about not having a sub-forum.


----------



## Dawgz

Team easy doesnt sound right....


----------



## moron

Dawgz said:


> Team easy doesnt sound right....


are you meaning about the pronounciation of it


----------



## mike123

mommy daddy stop fighting


----------



## the REASON

im not fighting, im just attempting to understand the reasoning behind team easy.


----------



## therizman1

Trigga said:


> So Trigga, let me ask you this, why when you click on your name, are the largest majority of your posts in the "Team RIP" forum?


cause i wanted 3000 posts...
[/quote]

So that means it was ok for you to spam their forum to get to your precious 3000th post?


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> im not fighting, im just attempting to understand the reasoning behind team easy.


may you be kind enough and ask me that very same question after we get our own forum


----------



## Trigga

therizman1 said:


> So Trigga, let me ask you this, why when you click on your name, are the largest majority of your posts in the "Team RIP" forum?


cause i wanted 3000 posts...
[/quote]

So that means it was ok for you to spam their forum to get to your precious 3000th post?
[/quote]

no it wasnt...thus the reason im not posting there anymore.


----------



## therizman1

NJKILLSYOU said:


> im not fighting, im just attempting to understand the reasoning behind team easy.


Good luck...


----------



## the REASON

yea i see now its a lost cause. they dont even know why they exist so its impossible for me to figure it out. anyone who has any doubts about team easy, come join team RIP if youd like, for fun. we dont care if you were in team easy or not. its just a place to have some fun and bullsh*t with people. good luck with getting your sub-forums guys.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> yea i see now its a lost cause. they dont even know why they exist so its impossible for me to figure it out. anyone who has any doubts about team easy, come join team RIP if youd like, for fun. we dont care if you were in team easy or not. its just a place to have some fun and bullsh*t with people. good luck with getting your sub-forums guys.


your pathetic, we have the same couse as being a team then rip does


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

ok Jim and Trigga..dont hate or get mad to flashover...he have to right to leave us as he want to...

What we need is tighten everything together, another words is let show some respect to other member this including RIP..Don't get me wrong guys just a suggestion from me to the TEAM EASY..

Also we should go around as much forum as we can to help out or try to help out other member and newbie with question, etc... I'm not an exspert on giving advice or help out be atleast try..Let show TEAM RIP and other team that we TEAM EASY can do it as well.

TEAM RIP is fun team, We can turn TEAM EASY to be help out Team or fun team as well...

so members of TEAM can we do it?


----------



## Trigga

good idea 2p2fury...you should first of start by telling me all about your manny cohab in pm lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> good idea 2p2fury...you should first of start by telling me all about your manny cohab in pm lol


that is the worst experience I ever had...it suck but it happen.


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ok Jim and Trigga..dont hate or get mad to flashover...he have to right to leave us as he want to...
> 
> What we need is tighten everything together, another words is let show some respect to other member this including RIP..Don't get me wrong guys just a suggestion from me to the TEAM EASY..
> 
> Also we should go around as much forum as we can to help out or try to help out other member and newbie with question, etc... I'm not an exspert on giving advice or help out be atleast try..Let show TEAM RIP and other team that we TEAM EASY can do it as well.
> 
> TEAM RIP is fun team, We can turn TEAM EASY to be help out Team or fun team as well...
> 
> so members of TEAM can we do it?


yea man...good job in getting everything sorted out....I am already a member of 2 forums


----------



## the REASON

how am i pathetic Jim? how did me asking questions about the purpose of this team constitute a personal attack on me? let me know. if you have a problem with me pm me and let me know whats up.


----------



## Trigga

yea...leave NJ alone...hes alright..as long as he aint hating me


----------



## moron

I ain't saying sh*t anymore


----------



## mike123

i watched rocky III today god damn i love Mr. T. 
"What's you prediction for this fight?"
"PAIN"

all of the rocky movies are on demand under free movies. im so pumped for the new rocky


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

now what we need to do is stop fighting with RIP team, Infact we should be friend and have fun like they do. Also give one and anothe respect as well, in order to get respect let earn one.]

Dont get me wrong guys, I trying to sort thing out and get out own forum going in here, and show everyone TEAM EASY are helpful in this site. I know is hard but time and effort with come soon.


----------



## the REASON

no, i really want to know the reasoning behind you calling me pathetic. o wait, would you like me to ask again when you get your own sub-forum? will do buddy...


----------



## moron

mike123 said:


> i watched rocky III today god damn i love Mr. T.
> "What's you prediction for this fight?"
> "PAIN"
> 
> all of the rocky movies are on demand under free movies. im so pumped for the new rocky


I have no idea what you are talking about


----------



## mike123




----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> now what we need to do is stop fighting with RIP team, Infact we should be friend and have fun like they do. Also give one and anothe respect as well, in order to get respect let earn one.]
> 
> Dont get me wrong guys, I trying to sort thing out and get out own forum going in here, and show everyone TEAM EASY are helpful in this site. I know is hard but time and effort with come soon.


true that...sorry for calling you pathetic NJKILLSYOU.....never will happen again....
















Its all true....lets all be friends and work everything out


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^ I am honestly serious about this....as we can see not just RIP team in "our" thread but other member as well ask us about what is TEAM EASY is all about.

If TEAMP RIP want to spam in here let them be.


----------



## the REASON

i wasnt spamming, just asking a simple question that i didnt get a simple answer to.

im done posting here.


----------



## mike123

Maybe some day team easy and team rip can have a relationship like Rocky and Apollo Creed. At first they fought each other, but then they became friends and Apollo trained rocky. Of course in Rocky IV Apollo is killed my Ivan Drago (perhaps team veggie will play this role in the p-fury Rocky analogy) and Rocky avenges his death. And then there is Rocky V, but no one likes Rocky V


----------



## Trigga

cant a brotha get a little PEACE...theres war on the streets and a war in the middle east


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

NJKILLSYOU said:


> i wasnt spamming, just asking a simple question that i didnt get a simple answer to.
> 
> im done posting here.


I'm not calling you a spammer, I understand your need to ask question about us...to be honest with you. I can't or us can't give you the exact answer yet, when time come I or us will let you know.


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i wasnt spamming, just asking a simple question that i didnt get a simple answer to.
> 
> im done posting here.


I'm not calling you a spammer, I understand your need to ask question about us...to be honest with you. I can't or us can't give you the exact answer yet, when time come I or us will let you know.:nod:
[/quote]

good answer


----------



## Trigga

Jim u got a pm man


----------



## slckr69

HEY TRIGGA WHAT UP !!!! YEAH your team has 3 people on it your special yaya hawaii ... how do i join! let me in yo... let me in.!


----------



## mike123

slckr69 said:


> HEY TRIGGA WHAT UP !!!! YEAH your team has 3 people on it your special yaya hawaii ... how do i join! let me in yo... let me in.!


all you have to do is ask. damn you were being sarcastic







.

EVERYONE GO WATCH ROCKY


----------



## Trigga

yea pay no attention to that prick


----------



## mike123

what should i make my avatar?


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> yea pay no attention to that prick


oh damn ! why call names dawg why that aint called for.


----------



## Trigga

mike123 said:


> what should i make my avatar?


keep it its jokes


----------



## acestro

therizman1 said:


> now what we need to do is stop fighting with RIP team, Infact we should be friend and have fun like they do. Also give one and anothe respect as well, in order to get respect let earn one.]
> 
> Dont get me wrong guys, I trying to sort thing out and get out own forum going in here, and show everyone TEAM EASY are helpful in this site. I know is hard but time and effort with come soon.


Smartest post in the whole thread.


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> now what we need to do is stop fighting with RIP team, Infact we should be friend and have fun like they do. Also give one and anothe respect as well, in order to get respect let earn one.]
> 
> Dont get me wrong guys, I trying to sort thing out and get out own forum going in here, and show everyone TEAM EASY are helpful in this site. I know is hard but time and effort with come soon.


Smartest post in the whole thread.








[/quote]










sound familiar ace?


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> now what we need to do is stop fighting with RIP team, Infact we should be friend and have fun like they do. Also give one and anothe respect as well, in order to get respect let earn one.]
> 
> Dont get me wrong guys, I trying to sort thing out and get out own forum going in here, and show everyone TEAM EASY are helpful in this site. I know is hard but time and effort with come soon.


Smartest post in the whole thread.








[/quote]










sound familiar ace?
[/quote]

obvioulsy since he wrote it.


----------



## acestro

Jim99 said:


> yea i see now its a lost cause. they dont even know why they exist so its impossible for me to figure it out. anyone who has any doubts about team easy, come join team RIP if youd like, for fun. we dont care if you were in team easy or not. its just a place to have some fun and bullsh*t with people. good luck with getting your sub-forums guys.


your pathetic, we have the same couse as being a team then rip does
[/quote]


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> now what we need to do is stop fighting with RIP team, Infact we should be friend and have fun like they do. Also give one and anothe respect as well, in order to get respect let earn one.]
> 
> Dont get me wrong guys, I trying to sort thing out and get out own forum going in here, and show everyone TEAM EASY are helpful in this site. I know is hard but time and effort with come soon.


Smartest post in the whole thread.








[/quote]










sound familiar ace?
[/quote]

obvioulsy since he wrote it.
[/quote]
you dont know what i was talking about...just shut up


----------



## mike123

and in the red corner the italian stalion ROCKY BALBOA

ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY ROCKY


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> now what we need to do is stop fighting with RIP team, Infact we should be friend and have fun like they do. Also give one and anothe respect as well, in order to get respect let earn one.]
> 
> Dont get me wrong guys, I trying to sort thing out and get out own forum going in here, and show everyone TEAM EASY are helpful in this site. I know is hard but time and effort with come soon.


Smartest post in the whole thread.








[/quote]










sound familiar ace?
[/quote]

obvioulsy since he wrote it.
[/quote]
you dont know what i was talking about...just shut up
[/quote]

shhh why you so mad dude.. just chill ... dawg ...

i thought u said i could post in here homie.


----------



## Trigga

yea i did...just stfu about my mom and how ppl talk


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> yea i did...just stfu about my mom and how ppl talk


shhhh.... calm down dawg just chill big dog.. it will be ok..

your mother is really pretty though.


----------



## Trigga

im as calm as a pleco


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> im as calm as a pleco


i had a pleco once.

his name was corey ..

he did tricks.


----------



## Trigga

good for u


----------



## acestro

That was an awesome conversation.


----------



## Trigga

another great brought to u by team EASY


----------



## C0Rey

slckr69 said:


> im as calm as a pleco


i had a pleco once.

his name was corey ..

he did tricks.
[/quote]

man im glad i got out of that one... the things he made me do...


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> another great brought to u by team EASY


another? did i miss something?


----------



## lament configuration

nope, they havent had a great thread yet.


----------



## therizman1

lament configuration said:


> nope, they havent had a great thread yet.


This is the only thread they really have...


----------



## slckr69

and rip had to do half of it.


----------



## therizman1

slckr69 said:


> and rip had to do half of it.


Please, Team Great Lakes has done a lot... lots of MI people posting in this thread...


----------



## moron

why are you guys even here.....stop spamming


----------



## flashover00

GREAT LAKES....GREAT TIMES!!


----------



## BlackSunshine

Jim99 said:


> why are you guys even here.....stop spamming


Please review the definition of spamming.

What they are doing is having a coversation.


----------



## slckr69

therizman1 said:


> GREAT LAKES....GREAT TIMES!!


 TEAM MICHIGAN ROCKS!


----------



## Trigga

im like a 1 minute walk from lake ontario...does that count?


----------



## BlackSunshine

After drinking one of the XL rockstars I feel like I could piss a lake. does that count?


----------



## Trigga

no sorry


----------



## moron

hay triggas......pm sent


----------



## BlackSunshine

Trigga said:


> no sorry


damnit... I fail at life...


----------



## Trigga

ye..i replied


----------



## C0Rey

yes he failed

yes he replied

yes we all pee


----------



## Trigga

yes we all die...


----------



## moron

C0Rey said:


> yes he failed
> 
> yes he replied
> 
> yes we all pee


----------



## Trigga

just a reminder...

this is a TEAM EASY production


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> yes he failed
> 
> yes he replied
> 
> yes we all pee


:laugh:
[/quote]

and we are the spammers?


----------



## Trigga

yup


----------



## slckr69

aighty then.. thats cool. PCE!


----------



## Trigga

leave


----------



## slckr69

no i dont want to.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Slckr69 and Trigga...why are you guys fighting or argueing back and forward? This will lead you guys or the 2 TEAM no where..

Can we just be friend, post some real fun stuff, have a nice conversation, etc....I really see nothing good for this. I not sticking up for TEAM RIP or TEAM EASY, is not a opinon is a fact.


----------



## BlackSunshine

yeah lets all be friends and hold hands


----------



## moron

does anybody here play sports.......Im a beast a basketball....piont guard :nod:


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> does anybody here play sports.......Im a beast a basketball....piont guard :nod:


hehe...I play soccer


----------



## moron

muhahahaha........I use to play soccer a few years ago


----------



## mike123

i <3 Scrubs


----------



## slckr69

i cant even play dodge ball anymore


----------



## mike123

slckr69 said:


> i cant even play dodge ball anymore


your about as useful as a poopy flavored lolly pop


----------



## slckr69

mike123 said:


> i cant even play dodge ball anymore


your about as useful as a poopy flavored lolly pop
[/quote]

but i can still go defend your freedom !


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> i cant even play dodge ball anymore


your about as useful as a poopy flavored lolly pop
[/quote]

but i can still go defend your freedom !
[/quote]

defend freedom of what...


----------



## mike123

im so confused i was just quoting dodgeball


----------



## moron

mike123 said:


> im so confused i was just quoting dodgeball


/mike was confused
/was just seing a picture of rocky
/farted


----------



## slckr69

i threw my shoulder out last night playing dodgeball .. lol ..


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> i threw my shoulder out last night playing dodgeball .. lol ..


haha

/crazy music playing in the backround


----------



## acestro

mike123 said:


> i cant even play dodge ball anymore


your about as useful as a poopy flavored lolly pop
[/quote]

/wonders how you know this...









BoP :rasp:


----------



## Trigga

post 301..what an honor...


----------



## moron

is is indeed a great honor....but we need more


----------



## Trigga

fah sho


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> fah sho


fah shizzle sho


----------



## mike123

Does anyone else want to hunt kodiak bears without guns? I bet that would be a great story to tell your grandkids.


----------



## slckr69

my uncle has gotten one with a bow before.


----------



## mike123

what kind of bear?


----------



## slckr69

i dont know but it was a bear. and no bear is small.


----------



## the REASON

hey trigga i passed your post count man.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

NJKILLSYOU said:


> hey trigga i passed your post count man.:rasp:


pretty soon you will past mine.:rasp:


----------



## mike123

I only have gray skulls


----------



## moron

by sunday or monday, I will have 1000 somethin points for sure :nod:


----------



## Trigga

NJKILLSYOU said:


> hey trigga i passed your post count man.:rasp:


----------



## moron

I will soon catch up to you all









/is eating boston baked beans....one by one
/throw bean at NJKILLSYOU's post


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

mike123 said:


> I only have gray skulls


yo Mike...would you be interesting taking MMA, Jeet Kune Do, Muay Thia, Submission wrestling, Filipino Estrima????

I've been taken Mauy Thia, and Jeet Kune Do for a while now. The place it really awsome place to work out as well. Lots of stuff to learn. This place is in Billerica

Let me know I'll give you the link for it.


----------



## mike123

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I only have gray skulls


yo Mike...would you be interesting taking MMA, Jeet Kune Do, Muay Thia, Submission wrestling, Filipino Estrima????

I've been taken Mauy Thia, and Jeet Kune Do for a while now. The place it really awsome place to work out as well. Lots of stuff to learn. This place is in Billerica

Let me know I'll give you the link for it.
[/quote]
Billerica is pretty far away from me, but it sounds pretty cool. send me the link and ill check it out.


----------



## stitchgrip

i feel out of the loop ive been super busy latley


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

here is the link...let me know what you think

http://www.blazingsunfitness.com/index.htm

the instructor "Chuck Furtado" he is a student of "Richard Bustillo" which he's one of the Bruce Lee student.

here a link for Richard Bustillo

http://www.imbacademy.com/index2.html


----------



## mike123

its about 45 minutes from my house, but i'll come and check it out and take it from there.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

yea!...best day to start is this coming Monday at 6pm....so I'll see you there?


----------



## mike123

if my mom isnt working. I should really get my license.

hopefully i can make it, and ill see if any of my friends wanna come too.


----------



## Trigga




----------



## lament configuration

TRigga I AM CALLING YOU OUT

I DID NOT SEND YOU TO GO KART CAMP


----------



## mike123

mmmmmmmmm smokachino.

ROCKY ROKCY ROCKY


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Mike if you go there, you will see me there because I"m the only Asian guy there. Well....beside my other friend that I'm going to bring.


----------



## stitchgrip

there is this place in phx called race world where you can do that stuff with carts with little rotory motors. man those things are wicked fast. not as fast as a shifter carts but their still fun.


----------



## Trigga

lament configuration said:


> TRigga I AM CALLING YOU OUT
> 
> I DID NOT SEND YOU TO GO KART CAMP


BRING IT!!!!!!!!







:rasp: CATCH ME IF YOU CANNNN!!!!!!!


----------



## lament configuration

I AM CALLING YOU OUT TRIGGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I KNOW you snuck in those oreos.


----------



## Trigga

you asking me out







for milk and oreos...common im worth at least a dinner at wendys


----------



## lament configuration

I AM CALLING YOU OUT< NOT ASKING YOU OUT!

TODAY we seperate the men from the boys


----------



## Trigga

iight BRING IT...wat u got


----------



## kigrind

I don't know what the hell your talking about, I joined and some nice fellow asked me to put a picture in the signature and said I was part of the team.

It was the first forum I had joined that had a "Team". I've played in CAL teams, but this is the first online forum team I had ever seen in my life and couldn't help but laugh.

Its just me, I don't understand the point, just ignore me.


----------



## lament configuration

nobody's seen more butts than you UNCLE TRIGGA!


----------



## Trigga

sall good kGrind











lament configuration said:


> nobody's seen more butts than you UNCLE TRIGGA!


YOU GET MORE BALLS THAN A BASEBALL BAT


----------



## lament configuration

drop back SON!


----------



## Trigga

U SUCK BACK DAD!!


----------



## lament configuration

UNCLE TRIGGA: Please report to the men's toilets. Bring a mop, and a plunger"


----------



## Trigga

lament configuration said:


> UNCLE TRIGGA: Please report to the men's toilets. Bring a mop, and a plunger"


POPA LAMENT: PLZ REPORT TO THE BEDROOM WITH SOME LUBE AND A BUTT PLUG...timbz is waiting :rasp:


----------



## lament configuration

OK MR SEAMORE BUTTS


----------



## Trigga

YE U BETTER SAMUEL L JACKSON


----------



## lament configuration

the keyword is VALUE, DO YOU HAVE ANY?


----------



## Trigga

YEAAAAAAAA I DO...WE AT TEAM EASY PRIDE OUR SELVES ON VALUE


----------



## lament configuration

Team EASY has been cancelled

DEAL WITH IT


----------



## Trigga

..................

haha got u there I DONT CRY!!!










The ministry of darkness just got a ray of light! I WIN


----------



## lament configuration

Oh LOOK, A DELI meat


----------



## Trigga

oh look an undertaker fan


----------



## lament configuration

Im afraid you're wrong! >>>>>>>>> YOURE DONE HERE


----------



## Trigga

no im not..i always tell the truth..even when i lie


----------



## lament configuration

by the time i get done with team easy, its going to be filled with skinny weiners!


----------



## Trigga

by the time i get done wit u...your gonna be watching TNA!


----------



## lament configuration

team easy is gonna be.........................outta here MISTER


----------



## Trigga

plz tell me...how the hell you gonna defeat us!!


----------



## lament configuration

my grandmother runs faster than you and she only has 1 leg


----------



## Trigga

my great grandmother runs faster than u and shes dead!!!


----------



## lament configuration

"Did you ever hear the story of UNCLE TRIGGA, who continually rolled the ball up the hill? But when he got too close, the ball melted in the heat of the Sun. You're all like UNCLE TRIGGA."


----------



## lament configuration

where did trigga go? probably at home washing his tights :nod:


----------



## Trigga

Did u hear about lament? I sure didnt...


----------



## lament configuration

trigga, i would like to continue this conversation at a later moment.


----------



## Trigga

ok im gone too..watsup badrad where u been?


----------



## slckr69

TRIGGA MY MOTHER FUCKIN MAN DAWG EVEN THOUGH HE GOIN EASY ITS AIGHT U MOTERH f*cker I LIKE TRIGGA AND I CAN SEAHY I KNOW A SRI LNAKA SO THAT S COOL >>

TRIGGA WHERE U AT COME BNACK TO AQHU ! ! DAWGH !


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

lament configuration said:


> trigga, i would like to continue this conversation at a later moment.


dude! why are you running your mouth here..


----------



## lament configuration

*savate kicks 2piranha2fury to the head*


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

lament configuration said:


> *savate kicks 2piranha2fury to the head*


sh*t that hurt man...stop beating me up. my head is all mess up now, it make me look like the ugly guy in your sign.


----------



## moron

what have I missed


----------



## lament configuration

*scorpion death drop on jum99*


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> *scorpion death drop on jum99*


jesus love you....


----------



## lament configuration

where is trigga, i am tired of dealing with his insolent underlings.


----------



## lament configuration

A Quick HEads UP...........

I am leaving the lounge for the next few hrs to watch the Wisconsin Pitt game on espn.


----------



## moron

I have no idea where trigga is at....should be back around 7pm maybe?


----------



## lament configuration

he probably went to go kart camp for the day


----------



## Trigga

No i went to work...is that time already? TIME TO WHOOP YOUR ASS!!!


----------



## Trigga

softtttttttttttt


----------



## lament configuration

I DID NOT SEND YOU TO KO CART CAMP, UNCLE TRIGGA


----------



## Trigga

yeaa i went to WORK..


----------



## stitchgrip

2 piranha why do you have a team easy founder logo i thought trigga started this thing


----------



## moron

me too?

hay trigga, are you done wit my banner?


----------



## Trigga

Jim99 said:


> me too?
> 
> hay trigga, are you done wit my banner?


just got home bro itll be done later tonight im really tired









2p2fury was a founding member of EASY2.0 and is my rational thinking right hand man.


----------



## lament configuration

why did team QUEASY 1.0 go under before?


----------



## Trigga

cause we all mutually disbanded, the three founders that is


----------



## lament configuration

when i am done here team QUEASY is gonna be....................................OUTTA HERE MISTER

BANNED!


----------



## Trigga

nope..man i dont even needa to deal with u...ur small fries, lets see how do u do against Arch Duke stictchgrip


----------



## stitchgrip

considering how this is in the hall of stupidity i doubt that but i guess you can try


----------



## Trigga

Stitch-1

Lament- 0

BRING IT!!!


----------



## stitchgrip

wait what you posted before i did

o ill f*ck his world up with my bad spelling

i will show his ass the rock bottem ..................ka pow bitch


----------



## lament configuration

BANG!!!!!!!!!

*diamond cutter on trigga*

self high five


----------



## stitchgrip

you ready for the scorpion death lock old school sh*t right there


----------



## lament configuration

the urn powers me
*****TOMBSTONE*****
GONG GONG GONG


----------



## slckr69

trigga lets be friends.... like we used to. and easily make this lament RIP !

btw the gong thing is almost as drawn out as joey d being emo.


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> trigga lets be friends.... like we used to. and easily make this lament RIP !
> 
> btw the gong thing is almost as drawn out as joey d being emo.


lets handle this fool


----------



## slckr69

not that you need help i mean he is 12 and his favorite come back is GONG REST IN PIECES...

THUNDER

i watch wrestling with KOK!!! yea hi def i can see the sweat rolling off his pecs.. cant you kok cant you ... ??


----------



## stitchgrip

ahh hi def.................that is truley a gift from god


----------



## Trigga

Slckr-1

Stich-2

Lament- 0

Wheres timbz all we need is a meatspin fatality and ITS OVER!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> *trigga lets be friends.*... like we used to. and easily make this lament RIP !
> 
> btw the gong thing is almost as drawn out as joey d being emo.


so you can backstab us later..







j/klol...


----------



## stitchgrip

rip will pay...................eventually.............not sure when.....................i guess when i learn to spell..............and we get more people................................but rip will pay hahahahaha


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

stitchgrip said:


> rip will pay...................eventually.............not sure when.....................*i guess when i learn to spell...*...........and we get more people................................but rip will pay hahahahaha


Dont worry bro! you're not alone on this one, I'm not good on spelling eigther. There is no rules that you have to spell good to be in here, better yet I've seen lots of members in here that worst spelling then us. So don't feel bad.


----------



## Trigga

Yea who cares if we cant spell...


----------



## stitchgrip

we will still win this shiznat


----------



## Trigga

wordd....we need our own damn thread...FOR REEEL..i hate coming to the damn hall of stupidity

but lets build this thread to atleast 100 pages before that...


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> Slckr-1
> 
> Stich-2
> 
> Lament- 0
> 
> Wheres timbz all we need is a meatspin fatality and ITS OVER!!


he saves that just for you :laugh:

slckr... lament is part of the RIP creation. Cant fight him!

Now QoQ... that's another story...

/notices how this thread is only funny when outside folks post in it

/laughs

/leaves


----------



## stitchgrip

acestro said:


> Slckr-1
> 
> Stich-2
> 
> Lament- 0
> 
> Wheres timbz all we need is a meatspin fatality and ITS OVER!!


he saves that just for you :laugh:

slckr... lament is part of the RIP creation. Cant fight him!

Now QoQ... that's another story...

/notices how this thread is only funny when outside folks post in it

/laughs

/leaves









[/quote]

is sure that somehow this could be another rip ploy to spam posts while being sneaky


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RIP=SNEAKY


----------



## stitchgrip

sneaky but not nearly as sneaky as they think they are


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> RIP=SNEAKY


rip=sneakyx2


----------



## stitchgrip

alright guys i have a story to tell you i thought it was funny you probubly wont

alright in my auto college class we have those huge exhause tubes that suck out all the exhaust from a car so you can run it inside well i was walking around outside and the box for it is outside and is on the ground with huge air duct lines going off off it the box is probubly 6ft wide and 9 ft tall. well the air duct lines are about 3 ft around if not more. well i was walking around talking on the phone not paying attention to where i was walking when i accedently walked into one of the ducts. i cut my head open which really hurt and i started bleeding so i got really mad and made the dumb choice to hit the box. which is metal and broke my knuckle so i have a gash on my head and my hand is in a wrap. this sucks


----------



## Trigga

LOL


----------



## MONGO 

damn i showed up too late for the meatspin fatality


----------



## Trigga

thats gotta hurt loll...f*ck auto tech lol ill stick wit my bizzness classes...become a BALLER when i grow up


----------



## stitchgrip

i like cars and i have job security in that field


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> alright guys i have a story to tell you i thought it was funny you probubly wont
> 
> alright in my auto college class we have those huge exhause tubes that suck out all the exhaust from a car so you can run it inside well i was walking around outside and the box for it is outside and is on the ground with huge air duct lines going off off it the box is probubly 6ft wide and 9 ft tall. well the air duct lines are about 3 ft around if not more. well i was walking around talking on the phone not paying attention to where i was walking when i accedently walked into one of the ducts. i cut my head open which really hurt and i started bleeding so i got really mad and made the dumb choice to hit the box. which is metal and broke my knuckle so i have a gash on my head and my hand is in a wrap. this sucks


haha....funny

I plan in studying avation and becoming a pilot....Or become a graphic designer......Im really good at drawing and working with computers....


----------



## stitchgrip

my dad went to spartin avation school in tuskalusa and he said it was hard as sh*t with all the math and stuff involved but that was in the 80s it might have changed since then maybe easier because of all the computers on everything.


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> my dad went to spartin avation school in tuskalusa and he said it was hard as sh*t with all the math and stuff involved but that was in the 80s it might have changed since then maybe easier because of all the computers on everything.


I'm willing to do any thing....as long as a get the cash :laugh:


----------



## stitchgrip

shits cool stuff man im quite involved with planes and stuff i love em occasionally when i go home to visit i help my dad build his rv7a but ya you can make money at it are you talking about like commercial jets or single prop planes like sesnas or something


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> shits cool stuff man im quite involved with planes and stuff i love em occasionally when i go home to visit i help my dad build his rv7a but ya you can make money at it are you talking about like commercial jets or single prop planes like sesnas or something


im thinking the commercial jumbo jets.....

yo can you tell me what emo mean...I forgot :laugh:


----------



## Trigga

RockinTimbz said:


> damn i showed up too late for the meatspin fatality


----------



## moron

trigga are you done with you know what


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahaha your logo you to are sneaky but not sneaky enough


----------



## Trigga

Jim99 said:


> trigga are you done with you know what


im on it right now :nod:


----------



## moron




----------



## stitchgrip

so how does a fellow team easy member go about getting one or those there things hahahah


----------



## RB 32

Were backk, TEAM EASY!!!


----------



## ChilDawg

TDRA?


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> TDRA?


teh what?


----------



## Trigga

wat the hell iz that TDRA?


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> wat the hell iz that TDRA?


right









what is emo?


----------



## Trigga

Jim99 said:


> wat the hell iz that TDRA?


right









what is emo?:laugh:
[/quote]
those people that cut there wrists and are always crying at how bad there life is...i forget the exact word buh its got emotional in it :nod:


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> wat the hell iz that TDRA?


right









what is emo?:laugh:
[/quote]
those people that cut there wrists and are always crying at how bad there life is...i forget the exact word buh its got emotional in it :nod:
[/quote]


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

ChilDawg said:


> damn i showed up too late for the meatspin fatality


yea really! good thing you showed up too late other wise.......:rasp:


----------



## moron

hay trigga and 2pira.....

what kind of fish are you guys keeping at the moment


----------



## Trigga

tryna get rid of my reds...there badass but i really want a rhom...way more menacing lol..grow him out to become a giant..thats my plan...that and a sanchezi cohab.. I know 2p2fury cohabed manuelli...any pics of them?


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> tryna get rid of my reds...there badass but i really want a rhom...way more menacing lol..grow him out to become a giant..thats my plan...that and a sanchezi cohab.. I know 2p2fury cohabed manuelli...any pics of them?


almost about to buy to caribas


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> tryna get rid of my reds...there badass but i really want a rhom...way more menacing lol..grow him out to become a giant..thats my plan...that and a sanchezi cohab.. I know 2p2fury cohabed manuelli...any pics of them?


cohabed manny for a long time ago...dont have any pic any more









I currently dont own any piranha at the moment, becuase I have to sell my 8 piraya and my 180g due to need the money.

what I use to have is

1 11" diamond rhom
3 6" manny
8 8-9" piraya
Tern
Caribe
Redz

I will get back in hobby will i get my Tax :nod: money and be getting a shoal of Geryi


----------



## Trigga

say wordd thats cool


----------



## BlackSunshine

Θ-takes baby powder out of bag
Θ-places it on palm of hand
Θ-hebitch manslapps everyone posting in thread

Θ-Makes wicker basket


----------



## slckr69

FINE I TRIED TO BE CIVIL BUT YOU MARKED YOUR DOOM THE DAY YOU COULDNT WITHSTAND ME !!! IT IS YOUR DAY TO DIE EASY, YOU WILL FALL BEFORE THE GOD JUPITER.. BOW BEFORE ME PEASANT and i may have mercy upon thee..

continue and you will only falter... apologize for your sins against me and you shall be forgiven..


----------



## BlackSunshine

Θ-passes slckr69 babypowder


----------



## C0Rey

hey can u make me one of those neat baskets?


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> Θ-takes baby powder out of bag
> Θ-places it on palm of hand
> Θ-hebitch manslapps everyone posting in thread
> 
> Θ-Makes wicker basket


how about

/take baby powder...
/smack it in the palm of my hands
/eehbitch slapes sunshine


----------



## Trigga

how bout...no easy member uses the "/"


----------



## stitchgrip

i hate my comp p fury wouldnt come up all day


----------



## Trigga

wasnt just you...the whole server was down


----------



## acestro

too sleazy...









tdra?

/laughs at vultureboy's skills even in the sleazy thread


----------



## Trigga

in case yall forgot


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> wasnt just you...the whole server was down


man was I pizzed off yesterday for not gettin in.............

I was in the mision to get 1000 posts :laugh:


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> wasnt just you...the whole server was down


man was I pizzed off yesterday for not gettin in.............

I was in the mision to get 1000 posts :laugh:
[/quote]

*pissed * getting *on *mission


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> wasnt just you...the whole server was down


man was I pizzed off yesterday for not gettin in.............

I was in the mision to get 1000 posts :laugh:
[/quote]

*pissed * getting *on *mission
[/quote]

I don't go over what I wright


----------



## C0Rey

write?


----------



## moron

C0Rey said:


> write?


I did that on purpose


----------



## C0Rey

whatever gets you through the day!

:rasp:


----------



## moron

C0Rey said:


> whatever gets you through the day!
> 
> :rasp:


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> write?


I did that on purpose








[/quote]

yes.. sometimes i like to make myself ignorant as well, or are you one of trigga's 14 yr old friendS?


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> write?


I did that on purpose








[/quote]

yes.. sometimes i like to make myself ignorant as well, or are you one of trigga's 14 yr old friendS?
[/quote]

look at the time I posted that....If I were 14 I would be in school...
I just did't happend to read over.....ok......big deal over some little things


----------



## stitchgrip

so whats happening other than rip seems to be spamming our stuff again


----------



## stitchgrip

so whats happening other than rip seems to be spamming our stuff again


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> so whats happening other than rip seems to be spamming our stuff again


they have no reason to post here


----------



## slckr69

stitchgrip said:


> so whats happening other than rip seems to be spamming our stuff again


IRONY


----------



## BlackSunshine

Jim99 said:


> so whats happening other than rip seems to be spamming our stuff again


they have no reason to post here








[/quote]

lol yeah neither do we. isn't that the point?


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahaha ya my comp is gay and it tends to do that quite often a lot of people have seen it on other threads


----------



## moron

BlackSunshine said:


> hahahaha ya my comp is gay and it tends to do that quite often a lot of people have seen it on other threads


gay computers make me roll on the floor

hehehehe


----------



## BlackSunshine

Jim99 said:


> so whats happening other than rip seems to be spamming our stuff again


they have no reason to post here








[/quote]

lol yeah neither do we. isn't that the point?
[/quote]

Im not understanding your piont mr.sunshine......mr.

/slaps sunshine with a balony :laugh:

[/quote]

First off. No one slaps me with balony.

Second- and I've mentioned this before /speak is a Team RIP thing.

Third- I've got nothing else I just wanted to add moe more point here.

Θ-Roundhouse kicks Jim99
Θ-Makes wicker basket.


----------



## moron

BlackSunshine said:


> so whats happening other than rip seems to be spamming our stuff again


they have no reason to post here








[/quote]

lol yeah neither do we. isn't that the point?
[/quote]

Im not understanding your piont mr.sunshine......mr.

/slaps sunshine with a balony :laugh:

[/quote]

First off. No one slaps me with balony.

Second- and I've mentioned this before /speak is a Team RIP thing.

Third- I've got nothing else I just wanted to add moe more point here.

Θ-Roundhouse kicks Jim99
Θ-Makes wicker basket.
[/quote]

OK..I'm now going to use this "("

(takes that wicker basket
(smash it up with a piece of driftwood..................................................yes....a piece of driftwood
(bites sunshine in the ear
(what!?....

IF I'm not mistaking........................................................I calling you out sunshine....


----------



## Trigga

styll pretty gay...just dont use anything lol dont talk in third person


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> hahahaha ya my comp is gay and it tends to do that quite often a lot of people have seen it on other threads


gay computers make me roll on the floor

hehehehe
[/quote]

* bologne? or did you mean balcony? which one are you hitting MR BS with?

and trigs *still.


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> hahahaha ya my comp is gay and it tends to do that quite often a lot of people have seen it on other threads


gay computers make me roll on the floor

hehehehe
[/quote]

* bologne? or did you mean balcony? which one are you hitting MR BS with?

and trigs *still.
[/quote]
i will spell styll how ever i want lollll

you guys should have an RIP spell off


----------



## mike123

ROCKY COMES OUT IN 2 DAYS


----------



## slckr69

mike123 said:


> ROCKY COMES OUT IN 2 DAYS


best thing an easy member ever said.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Jim99 said:


> (bites sunshine in the ear
> (what!?....
> 
> IF I'm not mistaking........................................................I calling you out sunshine....


Calling me out? LOL. I'll leave it at that.

And you need to take some anatomy class son. Thats not my ear thats in your mouth.

/zipps up pants.


----------



## mike123

BlackSunshine said:


> (bites sunshine in the ear
> (what!?....
> 
> IF I'm not mistaking........................................................I calling you out sunshine....


Calling me out? LOL. I'll leave it at that.

And you need to take some anatomy class son. Thats not my ear thats in your mouth.

/zipps up pants.
[/quote]









Should i have chinese food or pizza tonight?


----------



## Trigga

mike123 said:


> (bites sunshine in the ear
> (what!?....
> 
> IF I'm not mistaking........................................................I calling you out sunshine....


Calling me out? LOL. I'll leave it at that.

And you need to take some anatomy class son. Thats not my ear thats in your mouth.

/zipps up pants.
[/quote]









Should i have chinese food or pizza tonight?
[/quote]

LMAO BS!!!

get some thai mike way better than all that shyt


----------



## slckr69

mmhhmmm


----------



## Trigga

mkay


----------



## joey'd

sri caken


----------



## mike123

well i got some chinese food


----------



## moron




----------



## Trigga

Jim99 said:


>










.............


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


>










.............
[/quote]

no ****...


----------



## mike123

Hey, lets stop the Team Easy on Team easy violence.


----------



## moron

mike123 said:


> Hey, lets stop the Team Easy on Team easy violence.


teh what?


----------



## mike123

i got a new dog yesterday.


----------



## BlackSunshine

mike123 said:


> Hey, lets stop the Team Easy on Team easy violence.


For real man. Chill with the teeth, and relax the jaw.


----------



## moron

mike123 said:


> i got a new dog yesterday.


what kind.....


----------



## slckr69

BlackSunshine said:


> Hey, lets stop the Team Easy on Team easy violence.


For real man. Chill with the teeth, and relax the jaw.
[/quote]

funny thats the same thing trigga said to jim99 last night.


----------



## mike123

i got an australian cattle dog

Srcubs is on comedy central right now btw


----------



## moron

mike123 said:


> i got an australian cattle dog
> 
> Srcubs is on comedy central right now btw


cool

(eating popcorn while watching scrubs


----------



## Trigga

poodles are for girlz mike....\

EDIT: NVM


----------



## moron

just though I should share

4 weeks ago, I ordered a pine stand that was an oak color......the pet store called me like 2 days ago and said that it has arive...I went today to pick it up and found out that they ordered a black stand.....I was pretty pissed off and spent like an hour in the store thinking about if I should take the black stand or re-order the stand......My tank was a oak color and I ordered my lights a oak color too....I thought about it for a while.....They were selling piranhas in the store...I was really amazed as I was thinking what to do...they had a elongatus, 8' snakeskin "super red" and 6 6-7" red bellies in a 20gallon....I talked to the owner and re-ordered the stand and it will be here next tue.....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

mike123 i just got back from Muaythai class..you miss 3 hot chick was there...


----------



## moron

mike and I are too busy watching scrubs.......

(writing because the tv show is in commercial


----------



## mike123

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> mike123 i just got back from Muaythai class..you miss 3 hot chick was there...


haha, ill be there tomoro.

i think we should declare Srcubs the official Team Easy t.v. show.


----------



## moron

mike123 said:


> mike123 i just got back from Muaythai class..you miss 3 hot chick was there...


haha, ill be there tomoro.

i think we should declare Srcubs the official Team Easy t.v. show.
[/quote]

is that some sort of fighting club


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> mike123 i just got back from Muaythai class..you miss 3 hot chick was there...


haha, ill be there tomoro.

i think we should declare Srcubs the official Team Easy t.v. show.
[/quote]

is that some sort of fighting club
[/quote]








Jim...it MMA, jeet kune do, submission wrestling, muaythai, filipino eskrima..studio.

You can take any style you want and as many class as you want...

I mainly learn Muaythai and Jeet kune do.

Mike!...tomm will be at 6-7pm..


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> mike123 i just got back from Muaythai class..you miss 3 hot chick was there...


haha, ill be there tomoro.

i think we should declare Srcubs the official Team Easy t.v. show.
[/quote]

is that some sort of fighting club
[/quote]

:nod: Jim...it MMA, jeet kune do, submission wrestling, muaythai, filipino eskrima..studio.

You can take any style you want and as many class as you want...

I mainly learn Muaythai and Jeet kune do.

Mike!...tomm will be at 6-7pm..
[/quote]

cool....

hay trigga....have you finished my banner?


----------



## mike123

is it french or is it italian? Perhaps fritalian.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

mike123 said:


> is it french or is it italian? Perhaps fritalian.


?????


----------



## mike123

its a dunkin donuts commercial.


----------



## moron

does anybody here watch south park...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

I hate south park..no offend but i do.


----------



## BlackSunshine

Jim99 said:


> mike123 i just got back from Muaythai class..you miss 3 hot chick was there...


haha, ill be there tomoro.

i think we should declare Srcubs the official Team Easy t.v. show.
[/quote]

is that some sort of fighting club
[/quote]

First Rule of Team Easy. don't tell ANYONE about Team Easy


----------



## Trigga

umm,...since when do u make the rules ?????????lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> mike123 i just got back from Muaythai class..you miss 3 hot chick was there...


haha, ill be there tomoro.

i think we should declare Srcubs the official Team Easy t.v. show.
[/quote]

is that some sort of fighting club
[/quote]

First Rule of Team Easy. don't tell ANYONE about Team Easy
[/quote]

no!...first rule is keep BS out of TEAM EASY thread...


----------



## Trigga

ur not even a 100% easy member...its like 10% all the way around...


----------



## mike123

i like south park. my all time favorite south park line is when the atheist otter from the future goes "I shall crush you like a clam on my belly"


----------



## Trigga

haha my fav south park episode is when cartman and the jewish kid...forgot his name..ride bikes all the way down the highway and have like a battle while driving LOL i was diengg...that and the one were they were playing computers and cartmans mom came with a bowl for his sh*t LMAO


----------



## moron

mike123 said:


> i like south park. my all time favorite south park line is when the atheist otter from the future goes "I shall crush you like a clam on my belly"


My all time favorite is "scott ternerman must die"


----------



## mike123

Trigga said:


> haha my fav south park episode is when cartman and the jewish kid...forgot his name..ride bikes all the way down the highway and have like a battle while driving LOL i was diengg...that and the one were *they were playing computers and cartmans mom came with a bowl for his sh*t LMAO*


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> ur not even a 100% easy member...its like 10% all the way around...


no,no its more like.......................10.....point.....2


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

my favorite part of south park is when i see the show, I quickly change the channel...and say " f*ck this stupid show"...hehehhelol..


----------



## RedBelly Dom

this is a long ass thread jawnt.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

you are welcome to the thread...


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> haha my fav south park episode is when cartman and the jewish kid...forgot his name..ride bikes all the way down the highway and have like a battle while driving LOL i was diengg...that and the one were they were playing computers and cartmans mom came with a bowl for his sh*t LMAO


haha That last one is good too I forgot...is called war of warcraft

cartmans mom came down and cartman took his pants down and his mother put that bowl next to his ass...

After all that sh*t came out......cartmans mom said "thats a big boy" or something like that

here is a short clip LOL


----------



## RedBelly Dom

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> you are welcome to the thread...


oh thanks for the approval


----------



## Trigga

lol yeye wadduppp this is team easys thread...we run this shytttt


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RedBelly Dom said:


> you are welcome to the thread...


oh thanks for the approval
[/quote]

seriously....join in the fun.


----------



## moron

RedBelly Dom said:


> you are welcome to the thread...


oh thanks for the approval
[/quote]

yea...Its fun....join in your a welcome :nod:


----------



## RedBelly Dom

what is this sh*t anyway like fuckin forum gang wars.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RedBelly Dom said:


> what is this sh*t anyway like fuckin forum gang wars.


anything goes.....I just want to stay out form RIP thread...talk about anything in here..


----------



## BlackSunshine

What! youz guyz is trippin! I be the balls shaft and head of this team. I got a 9 foos! I ain't bullshittin. we be runnin sh*t.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> What! youz guyz is trippin! I be the balls shaft and head of this team. I got a 9 foos! I ain't bullshittin. we be runnin sh*t.


BS I really like you man, are you in or out with us? just want a straight answer.


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> What! youz guyz is trippin! I be the balls shaft and head of this team. I got a 9 foos! I ain't bullshittin. we be runnin sh*t.


BS I really like you man, are you in or out with us? just want a straight answer.:nod:
[/quote]

yea man...are you team rip, team easy...or

TEAMALL


----------



## slckr69

hes actually acestro in disquise.


----------



## acestro

oops...

....changes to bs account


----------



## BlackSunshine

Θ-Chips and salsa Kick ASS!

/tops


----------



## Trigga

NO TOPZ IN THIS THREAD!!









if u get a top...just post the damn easy button!!


----------



## BlackSunshine

☻☻☻ 3rd post mofo Wurd~!


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> NO TOPZ IN THIS THREAD!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if u get a top...just post the damn easy button!!


It does't let my post any pics


----------



## slckr69

easy button?


----------



## therizman1

slckr69 said:


> easy button?


sleazy button?


----------



## acestro

this button?


----------



## therizman1

acestro said:


> this button?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

therizman1 said:


> this button?


:nod:





























[/quote]







i dont see anything funny..


----------



## therizman1

Do you not see the pic with the big red "lame" button?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

therizman1 said:


> Do you not see the pic with the big red "lame" button?


yea I do see it...but it not funny. bettern yet it stupid :rasp:


----------



## therizman1

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Do you not see the pic with the big red "lame" button?


yea I do see it...but it not funny. bettern yet it stupid :rasp:
[/quote]

Stupid is as stupid does...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

therizman1 said:


> Do you not see the pic with the big red "lame" button?


yea I do see it...but it not funny. bettern yet it stupid :rasp:
[/quote]

Stupid is as stupid does...
[/quote]

now that's funny.


----------



## acestro




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

acestro said:


>


Now I know how you get over 17,000 post


----------



## BlackSunshine

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


>


Now I know how you get over 17,000 post








[/quote]

ROFL. I'm sorry but the irony behind this statement made me 
ROFL


----------



## therizman1

2P2F... I think your custom title should say "LeT gO mY pIgTaIlS!"


----------



## slckr69

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


>


Now I know how you get over 17,000 post








[/quote]

now i know how you get over 4700 posts


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> 2P2F... I think your custom title should say "LeT gO mY pIgTaIlS!"


No!...I think i should chance to " ThErIzMaN1 PlEaSe LeT gO My EgGrOlL"


----------



## slckr69

except you got yours in one year and hes been here for 3 1/2 so technically your about even with him.

you have almost 12 posts per day average and ace is a lil over 13 so

pot meet kettle.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> except you got yours in one year and hes been here for 3 1/2 so technically your about even with him.
> 
> you have almost 12 posts per day average and ace is a lil over 13 so
> 
> pot meet kettle.


As much as I hate RIP Team but I have to agree with you on this one.."Technically" yeah!


----------



## BlackSunshine

slckr69 said:


> except you got yours in one year and hes been here for 3 1/2 so technically your about even with him.
> 
> you have almost 12 posts per day average and ace is a lil over 13 so
> 
> pot meet kettle.


Its all about substance.

Empty Pot meet filled kettle.

BTW 2p2f. 
Why do you hate RIP? I know its not cause of spamming because that was always a BS excuse.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> except you got yours in one year and hes been here for 3 1/2 so technically your about even with him.
> 
> you have almost 12 posts per day average and ace is a lil over 13 so
> 
> pot meet kettle.


Its all about substance.

Empty Pot meet filled kettle.

BTW 2p2f. 
Why do you hate RIP? I know its not cause of spamming because that was always a BS excuse.
[/quote]

I dont hate all members in RIP just some....

and here we have BS with over 4,800 in 9 month..but i like your post and thread though.


----------



## slckr69

and i come in at a whopping 6.5 posts per day.

and ace is def. the fuller one imo .

dont get me wrong i dont have anything against 2p2p cept he doesnt like rip.. but i just know ace is very very helpful to people he just posts a lot in rip too.



2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> except you got yours in one year and hes been here for 3 1/2 so technically your about even with him.
> 
> you have almost 12 posts per day average and ace is a lil over 13 so
> 
> pot meet kettle.


Its all about substance.

Empty Pot meet filled kettle.

BTW 2p2f. 
Why do you hate RIP? I know its not cause of spamming because that was always a BS excuse.
[/quote]

I dont hate all members in RIP just some....
[/quote]

who do you hate.. cuz im usually the one people hate and if you hate me i dont remember what i did to you?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> except you got yours in one year and hes been here for 3 1/2 so technically your about even with him.
> 
> you have almost 12 posts per day average and ace is a lil over 13 so
> 
> pot meet kettle.


Its all about substance.

Empty Pot meet filled kettle.

BTW 2p2f. 
Why do you hate RIP? I know its not cause of spamming because that was always a BS excuse.
[/quote]

I dont hate all members in RIP just some....
[/quote]

who do you hate.. cuz im usually the one people hate and if you hate me i dont remember what i did to you?
[/quote]

hahalol.... Dont get me wrong as well...i have nothing again Aces. I like his post and thread as well and i know he is helpful in this site, and I really dont hate you Slck69 you did do anything or say anything to me.

like i say some some member that all...I'm not going to say any name..


----------



## slckr69

well we dont have to many.. um and esp mike doesnt make enemies nor does kq..

i guess nismo if you take a joke wrong..

im gonna guess joey and then inform you joey isnt even rip


----------



## the REASON

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> like i say some some member that all...I'm not going to say any name..


you hate me.


----------



## slckr69

it could be nj..


----------



## BlackSunshine

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I dont hate all members in RIP just some....
> 
> and here we have BS with over 4,800 in 9 month..but i like your post and thread though.


 Altho some of my posts are pointless and fun. the majority of them are helping ppl and informative. there is no shame behind my post count. And even if there were I'm far to arrogant to give a damn.









Acetro's also has very similar posting style. he likes to have fun. But when it comes to info posts not many can touch what acetro brings to the table.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> like i say some some member that all...I'm not going to say any name..


you hate me.








[/quote]








no! you kool...i like your post and thread.


----------



## moron

I hate you all


----------



## BlackSunshine

^ thats ok cause I hate myself much more then you could ever hate me.


----------



## moron

BlackSunshine said:


> ^ thats ok cause I hate myself much more then you could ever hate me.


NO!


----------



## BlackSunshine

Jim99 said:


> ^ thats ok cause I hate myself much more then you could ever hate me.


NO!
[/quote]

I don't belive I asked a question.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BS do you hate us (TEAM EASY)


----------



## moron

Jim99 said:


> BS do you hate us (TEAM EASY)


make up your mine.....before i bully you


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

^^ are you prefering to me or BS


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ^^ are you prefering to me or BS


BS

the computer say that you are not online?...but you are


----------



## BlackSunshine

Jim99 said:


> make up your mine.....before i bully you


lol. I've never been bullied. I don't think it will start today.

And your statement is borderline sexual harrassment. I will not wear makeup for you.


----------



## moron

BlackSunshine said:


> make up your mine.....before i bully you


lol. I've never been bullied. I don't think it will start today.

And your statement is borderline sexual harrassment. I will not wear makeup for you.
[/quote]

damn....true that LOL


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> make up your mine.....before i bully you


lol. I've never been bullied. I don't think it will start today.

And your statement is borderline sexual harrassment. I will not *wear makeup for you.*
[/quote]

and can you wear a thong with mini skirt...


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> make up your mine.....before i bully you


lol. I've never been bullied. I don't think it will start today.

And your statement is borderline sexual harrassment. I will not *wear makeup for you.*
[/quote]

and can you wear a thong with mini skirt...:laugh:
[/quote]

How do you do that


----------



## BlackSunshine

ok. I'm starting to worry about what this "Team" is all about. I'm starting to think you are the "Other team" If you know what I mean. thongs and make up.. WTF is goin on here?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> ok. I'm starting to worry about what this "Team" is all about. I'm starting to think you are the "Other team" If you know what I mean. thongs and make up.. WTF is goin on here?


BS I hope you not pisssss I was joking with you man..

" you can talk to talk, but you can't walk to walk" hahahlol...can you BS??


----------



## moron

Thanks 2p2f


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> Thanks 2p2f


no problem bro!..


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Thanks 2p2f


no problem bro!..








[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> ok. I'm starting to worry about what this "Team" is all about. I'm starting to think you are the "Other team" If you know what I mean. thongs and make up.. WTF is goin on here?


BS I hope you not pisssss I was joking with you man..

" you can talk to talk, but you can't walk to walk" hahahlol...can you BS??
[/quote]

I'm not sure what you're asking me. But I can walk and chew bubble gum at the same time.


----------



## moron

BlackSunshine said:


> ok. I'm starting to worry about what this "Team" is all about. I'm starting to think you are the "Other team" If you know what I mean. thongs and make up.. WTF is goin on here?


BS I hope you not pisssss I was joking with you man..

" you can talk to talk, but you can't walk to walk" hahahlol...can you BS??
[/quote]

I'm not sure what you're asking me. But I can walk and chew bubble gum at the same time.
[/quote]

I can walk, chew gum, and spit at the same time


----------



## acestro

BlackSunshine said:


> except you got yours in one year and hes been here for 3 1/2 so technically your about even with him.
> 
> you have almost 12 posts per day average and ace is a lil over 13 so
> 
> pot meet kettle.


ima kettle


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> except you got yours in one year and hes been here for 3 1/2 so technically your about even with him.
> 
> you have almost 12 posts per day average and ace is a lil over 13 so
> 
> pot meet kettle.


ima kettle








[/quote]

(looking at acestro's post with the "stink eye"


----------



## Trigga

i whoop u all...24.8 posts a day


----------



## mike123

3.8 bitches.


----------



## Trigga

sofftttttttttttt.....................


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

mike123 said:


> 3.8 bitches.


get active in Muaythai and get active in here....you can do it.


----------



## mike123

ROCKY BALBOA COMES OUT TOMORROW!!!!


----------



## moron

cool


----------



## Trigga

wats with u and rocky...


----------



## slckr69

you knaw the only easy member i relaly dont liked is stich grip..

cuz i think of lilo and stitch and that movie pises me off.


----------



## acestro

/heard this rocky is actually quite good


----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro

Niceeee.... ToP of page 30. Milestone for me!!!


----------



## MONGO 

600


----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 

600 for me


----------



## BlackSunshine

lolerskates


----------



## MONGO 

meatspin


----------



## acestro

600?


----------



## MONGO 

spinning meat


----------



## acestro

hurry, THADON is sleeping









dreeming of gangsta cats


----------



## MONGO 

spinning meat

600 for me

600

curried up gangsta

gangsta gangsta

this is boring


----------



## acestro

of course it's boring, it's the team easy thread.

Trigga's mildly amusing...


----------



## MONGO 

600


----------



## acestro

600


----------



## MONGO 

600


----------



## acestro

600


----------



## MONGO 

600 meatspins


----------



## acestro

gross

600

600!


----------



## MONGO 

600 posts............... back to work


----------



## acestro

come on, let's get out of this lame thread...


----------



## MONGO 

im outa here dude


----------



## acestro

again


----------



## ESPMike

/adds to Easy thread

/asks for a thank you for helping towards 32 pages









/tells Team RIP to check out this cool thread... http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...p;#entry1755623


----------



## MONGO 

the chuck e cheese thread


----------



## ESPMike

/wonders if any of Team Easy has majority of posts in Hall of Shame yet


----------



## BlackSunshine

I like Chucky Cheese Its where a kid can be a kid.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

acestro said:


> /heard this rocky is actually quite good


Yea!...the final rocky.


----------



## the REASON

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> I dont hate all members in RIP just some....
> 
> and here we have BS with over 4,800 in 9 month..but i like your post and thread though.


trigga has 4,287 post in 5 months...


----------



## therizman1

2P2F your sig is fricken huge... youre gonna crash anyone who isnt on DSL or T1... you knwo the rules...

Again... Team Easy demonstrating they cant follow the simplest rules...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

therizman1 said:


> 2P2F your sig is fricken huge... youre gonna crash anyone who isnt on DSL or T1... you knwo the rules...
> 
> Again... *Team Easy demonstrating * they cant follow the simplest rules...


Mike..some how I think you have somthing againts Team Easy..or me. Dont say that Team Easy demonstration to the rules...It just me itself not the Team.

I'll remove it!..that will make you happy as well.


----------



## moron

Hay mike....are you going to buy the new rocky

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
.

*(cough)...........team rip is gay


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

what the hell going on with this thread? this is getting out of hands.


----------



## acestro




----------



## BlackSunshine

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> what the hell going on with this thread? this is getting out of hands.


I don't think this thread was ever in the hands.


----------



## acestro

in the bowels?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

acestro said:


> what the hell going on with this thread? this is getting out of hands.


I don't think this thread was ever in the hands.
[/quote]
It was until you and RIP bashing in here!


----------



## BlackSunshine

Don't blaim me. I've been struggling to keep this thread interesting. I haven't been bashing anyone either. I don't like this level of slander that you are promoting.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> Don't blaim me. I've been struggling to keep this thread interesting. I haven't been bashing anyone either. I don't like this level of slander that you are promoting.


clam down BS...I was joking


----------



## mike123

ROCKY IS OUT TODAY


----------



## BlackSunshine

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Don't blaim me. I've been struggling to keep this thread interesting. I haven't been bashing anyone either. I don't like this level of slander that you are promoting.


clam down BS...I was joking
[/quote]

Hahahahah







don't wory about my calm. Its all good.

Θ-Makes wickerbasket for 2p2f

Θ-tops


----------



## slckr69

BlackSunshine said:


> Don't blaim me. I've been struggling to keep this thread interesting. I haven't been bashing anyone either. I don't like this level of slander that you are promoting.


* blame.


----------



## luciferzone

WTF...Ive been recooping after the the car crash I come back and .........horse sh*t what is this


----------



## slckr69

i know







isnt it a sad attempt to be us.


----------



## luciferzone

slckr69 said:


> i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt it a sad attempt to be us.


IT SMELLS OF HORSE sh*t.......


----------



## acestro

BlackSunshine said:


> i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt it a sad attempt to be us.


IT SMELLS OF HORSE sh*t.......








[/quote]

yer in the wrong thread...


----------



## moron

hay mike...is the new rocky com;in out in the theaters of in DVD?


----------



## BlackSunshine

acestro said:


> i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> isnt it a sad attempt to be us.


IT SMELLS OF HORSE sh*t.......








[/quote]

yer in the wrong thread...
[/quote]

I will place an order for 1,000,000 fleshlights to be sent to Iraq!
There shall be peace!!!


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> hay mike...is the new rocky com;in out in the theaters of in DVD?


do you live under a rock?


----------



## mike123

Theaters


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> hay mike...is the new rocky com;in out in the theaters of in DVD?


do you live under a rock?
[/quote]

I do

sickoO


----------



## stitchgrip

huh when is that new rocky movie supposed to come out anyway i havnt been out in a while


----------



## Trigga

mannn the best movie out right now is that movie with will smith....forget what its called


----------



## stitchgrip

i think its called in the persuit of happyness or something like that it looked damn good i really want to see it


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

is it true that Ramboo 5 are coming out as well...just heard someone said at work.


----------



## stitchgrip

yes its true but i dont really know when it will come out


----------



## therizman1

2P2F... I dont see a banner for any team in my sig... and if you look, I dont think I have ever posted in anything for RIP... they post too much too fast for me to keep up, plus Id much rather be a helpful member of the site and answer people's fish related questions, etc.

As for the demonstrating... I thought you were a "Founding" member of Team Easy... thus you should set a good example. And as for all of your we dont have RIP stuff you say... your sig seems to say different.

Not hating, just stating the obvious.

Anyways, wont be online for a while... Merry Christmas to all you Team Easy and Team RIP people.


----------



## Trigga

Merry Christmas Riz


----------



## slckr69

I hit my head when i fell off the wagon


----------



## Trigga

that would explain the swelling...i knew it wasnt natural to have the head the size of a solar system!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

therizman1 said:


> 2P2F... I dont see a banner for any team in my sig... and if you look, I dont think I have ever posted in anything for RIP... they post too much too fast for me to keep up, plus Id much rather be a helpful member of the site and answer people's fish related questions, etc.
> 
> As for the demonstrating... I thought you were a "Founding" member of Team Easy... thus you should set a good example. And as for all of your we dont have RIP stuff you say... your sig seems to say different.
> 
> Not hating, just stating the obvious.
> 
> Anyways, wont be online for a while... Merry Christmas to all you Team Easy and Team RIP people.


Merry Christmas to you as well Mike....

As for the banner I'm working on a new one, so it coming soon....I dont know what you talking bout set a good example becuase I'm not spamming or bashing about RIP at all (beside me sign hahaha)...Don't get me wrong, I like you and I know you not in RIP (which is a good thing) and you are ver helpful in this site as well. I'm just trying to spice up the thread not be close or boring in here.

After new year thing will be change in TEAM EASY....just need some time


----------



## moron

therizman1 said:


> 2P2F... I dont see a banner for any team in my sig... and if you look, I dont think I have ever posted in anything for RIP... they post too much too fast for me to keep up, plus Id much rather be a helpful member of the site and answer people's fish related questions, etc.
> 
> As for the demonstrating... I thought you were a "Founding" member of Team Easy... thus you should set a good example. And as for all of your we dont have RIP stuff you say... your sig seems to say different.
> 
> Not hating, just stating the obvious.
> 
> Anyways, wont be online for a while... Merry Christmas to all you Team Easy and Team RIP people.


It almost felt like..........you wanted to join team...


----------



## C0Rey

i just had to bring this back


----------



## moron

C0Rey said:


> i just had to bring this back


(speechless......


----------



## C0Rey

but not postless!


----------



## moron

C0Rey said:


> but not postless!


...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

C0Rey said:


> but not postless!


it is postless!









only sh*t!...why is every thread in RIP are close. Are thier falling apart?


----------



## BlackSunshine

hey 2p2f I like the new chik in your avy. who is she? where can I find more of her... nekked preferably.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> hey 2p2f I like the new chik in your avy. who is she? where can I find more of her... nekked preferably.


she is my 13th wife believe it or not...







pm me and I'll give you her name.


----------



## Trigga

are u serious!?!

13 wives...wat a pimp...


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> hey 2p2f I like the new chik in your avy. who is she? where can I find more of her... nekked preferably.


she is my 13th wife believe it or not...:laugh: pm me and I'll give you her name.:rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## C0Rey




----------



## moron

that sign is gay









if it so boring, then why do you keep posting it to creat drama.....


----------



## slckr69

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> but not postless!


it is postless!









only sh*t!...why is every thread in RIP are close. Are thier falling apart?
[/quote]

actually you see we have our own forum so we can close which threads we want. can you guys?


----------



## moron

I hate rip.....damn slckr already have 7000post


----------



## C0Rey

he's been a member for 2 years

wtf

whatever..


----------



## moron

I hate you all......


----------



## C0Rey

well we have found easy's resident emo.


----------



## slckr69

actually in 2 months it will be 3 years.

jims just upset cuz he is triggas asspirate.


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> actually in 2 months it will be 3 years.
> 
> jims just upset cuz he is triggas asspirate.


good try in getting me mad.....but its not working................


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> actually in 2 months it will be 3 years.
> 
> jims just upset cuz he is triggas asspirate.


why are u posting in here Slckr? If were not allowed in yours your not allowed in ours...


----------



## BlackSunshine

Yeah bro lets keep to our own sides of the fence ehh?


----------



## C0Rey

and exactely what side is that BS??


----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 

im not sure what side of the fence we are supposed to be on.. I feel like brick from anchorman laughing at acestro(ron burgandy) while standing with the other team


----------



## C0Rey

HAHAH timbz... that guy is about as smart as me.

i like lamp

i like lamp

i have hand grenade..


----------



## moron

C0Rey said:


> HAHAH timbz... that guy is about as smart as me.
> 
> i like lamp
> 
> i like lamp
> 
> i have hand grenade..


so how do you want to settle this?
I have...2...hand grenades


----------



## eiji

haha that brick from anchorman is one really stupid guy...

LOUD NOISES!!!!


----------



## C0Rey

yeah. the best part is when he slaughters all those other reporters. haha he just goesn nuts...

and then they sort of casually let him know hes prob waned for murder afterwards.. lol


----------



## BlackSunshine

C0Rey said:


> and exactely what side is that BS??


How dare you!!! 
I own the fence.


----------



## C0Rey

what if i told you that fence you bought is side-less...

try to basket yourself out of that one..


----------



## slckr69

huh there cant be a sideless fence...

cuz it would be a never ending wall ...

or maybe a ball. i dunno.


----------



## BlackSunshine

C0Rey said:


> what if i told you that fence you bought is side-less...
> 
> try to basket yourself out of that one..


I'd say that you're a madman.

Speaking of baskets!

Θ-Makes Corey a basket of insanity










"you've got balls. I love balls"


----------



## C0Rey

laughs and cries allitle

ahh this madness...

/gives BS a refund for sideless fence seing he made me a wicked basket!


----------



## Dezboy

WOULDNT A ROUND FENCE STILL HAVE TO HAVE SIDE OR ELSE IT WOULDNT BE ROUND, why am i shouting,

thats better,

im on the side of the fence that has the food and BBQ, AND BEER


----------



## moron

dezboy said:


> WOULDNT A ROUND FENCE STILL HAVE TO HAVE SIDE OR ELSE IT WOULDNT BE ROUND, why am i shouting,
> 
> thats better,
> 
> im on the side of the fence that has the food and BBQ, AND BEER


so...dezboy, you say you are team easy right......


----------



## slckr69

the only thing without sides is eternity.

so you cannot have a fence that is eternity.

and well if you did you surely could not give it to BS

and if you could it would crush him

and then everyone on either side would rejoice.


----------



## BlackSunshine

I dunno bout that. Since one could consider black sunshine to be something like a black hole. So technically one could fit eternity in a black hole since it it self is the oppisite of eternity ..umm.. Externity? (lol someone please repeat this word so it becomes official language.) 
So in effect and much like both these teams one cancels the other out and leaves you with nutrality.

At anyrate whatever side of the fence one wishes to be on. I'm the man with the BBQ.


----------



## slckr69

i think it would be internity since a black hole sucks in doesnt push out?

so you wanna go with internity ill give you half credit if it goes in websters!

but if it went in websters no one on easy would spell it right soo maybe it is externity.


----------



## the REASON




----------



## BlackSunshine

humm.. If I have a movie from blockbuster and I took forever to take it back would that be Returnity?

/tops


----------



## Trigga

what happened to the smart BS....


----------



## the REASON

he decided he wanted to have fun?


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> what happened to the smart BS....


He got ToPs


----------



## stitchgrip

damn 35 pages this quickly were haulin ass


----------



## the REASON

thanks to "that other team"


----------



## stitchgrip

i didnt know there was any other REAL team other than easy


----------



## Trigga

agreeed...you guys have like 50 posts in here max...


----------



## Trigga

wtf. is goin on wit 2p2fury.......


----------



## the REASON

wow you guys are lame. even you trigga. you used to be cool.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> wow you guys are* lame.* even you trigga. you used to be cool.


hope it not me


----------



## Trigga

ur joining rip....


----------



## moron

Yo trigga did you finish my banner


----------



## the REASON

not you 2p2f


----------



## Trigga

im on it right noww actually..im not feeling lazy even tho im sick outta my mind.


----------



## acestro

Prepares RIP questions for 2p2f


----------



## the REASON




----------



## moron

acestro said:


> Prepares RIP questions for 2p2f










remember when I wanted to join rip acestro


----------



## acestro

um, nope.


----------



## the REASON

you could always just join now jim...


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> um, nope.


what....check your pm box....you don't remember me, I'm piranha dude :nod:

(I believe I have tops....


----------



## stitchgrip

wait 2 p is joining rip even thos he has a easy founder sig still on


----------



## acestro

stitchgrip said:


> wait 2 p is joining rip even thos he has a easy founder sig still on












piranha dude. Whatever happened with that? You apply?


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> wait 2 p is joining rip even thos he has a easy founder sig still on












piranha dude. Whatever happened with that? You apply?
[/quote]

not really, the only reason I joined easy was because I thought it would be cool to join a team,AND I didn't have to do anything, besides the revenge I wanted....
















BUt....If you all want to have just one team....I'll do it....


----------



## the REASON

not 1 team, anyone who wants to join RIP must pass the test. trigga isnt going to abandon team Easy and join RIP. he has too much street cred to go back on his word on an internet forum.


----------



## moron

i'll do anything trigga wants the team 2 do.........


----------



## the REASON

trigga wont join team RIP. simple as that.


----------



## stitchgrip

well i guess its down to just me and trigga even tho im only on 3 times a week


----------



## moron

im going 2 stay with easy...i cant let the team fade away


----------



## acestro

Jim99 said:


> i'll do anything trigga wants the team 2 do.........


um, anything? you seen what trigg has been up to in Silence's pics?


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> not 1 team, anyone who wants to join RIP must pass the test. trigga isnt going to abandon team Easy and join RIP. he has too much street cred to *go back on his word* on an internet forum.


internet forum or not...your word is your word

i dont wanna be the guy that ditched his team cause they were down. especially since i started it


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahahaha that banner is huge


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> hahahahahaha that banner is huge


I know..ima chang it


----------



## stitchgrip

the new banner looks pimp tho thx trigga


----------



## Trigga

np!

when i asked u when u guyz were joining if u wud be down thru thick and thin u guys said yes...at least some ppl are keeping there word...


----------



## stitchgrip

how many of us are ther now like 3


----------



## Trigga

no we have like 6...dont forget mike123 and badrad and BS(kinda) so 5.2 really


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahaha ya if 2 p is gonna go to rip than he should take off his banner


----------



## Trigga

ye u cant be part of both...BS is the acception cus hes high of a really strong drug


----------



## acestro

Trigga: Most active in.....







(check his profile for the answer)


----------



## acestro




----------



## acestro

and then...


----------



## C0Rey

HAHA nice double combo ownage Ace...


----------



## slckr69

DEr... r team es falling apart like an old sac.

der... 2p2p is leaving us der...

ima trigga i go down with my ship der.

der... der... hawaii!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine

Trigga said:


> ye u cant be part of both...BS is the acception cus hes high of a really strong drug


you have no idea.


----------



## Trigga

wat am i still doing up at 5 am.....


----------



## C0Rey

your on the sinking ship captain...


----------



## the REASON

SWIM AWAY!!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

TEAM EASY!......have pass the test and my trust to all TEAM EASy..Do you guys really think I wanted to join RIP???

Yes!..I post the thread to see wath will TEAM EASY members think about me, will thier bashing me or talking sh*t about me, or will thier call me a traitor?.

Although RIP are kool (some members) but TEAM EASY could be kool, help and fun as well. So TEAM keep up with help in here, the fun and the koolness. I'm in EASY and will NEVER leave EASY.


----------



## C0Rey




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

C0Rey said:


>


lol...that pic is getting bored as well..very lame


----------



## C0Rey

no whay! look how cute it is


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

C0Rey said:


> no whay! look how *cute* it is


lol....Technically yea.but not from RIP :rasp:


----------



## acestro

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> TEAM EASY!......have pass the test and my trust to all TEAM EASy..Do you guys really think I wanted to join RIP???
> 
> Yes!..I post the thread to see wath will TEAM EASY members think about me, will thier bashing me or talking sh*t about me, or will thier call me a traitor?.
> 
> Although RIP are kool (some members) but TEAM EASY could be kool, help and fun as well. So TEAM keep up with help in here, the fun and the koolness. I'm in EASY and will NEVER leave EASY.


um.... okay.









notice how Team RIP is not exclusive and didn't even rip on you? Interesting, huh?

/likes my double combo pwnage for this page


----------



## slckr69

why do you hate us so.. what did we do to you?


----------



## acestro

(actually it's triple if you look at the last post on the last page)



acestro said:


> Trigga: Most active in.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (check his profile for the answer)


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> TEAM EASY!......have pass the test and my trust to all TEAM EASy..Do you guys really think I wanted to join RIP???
> 
> Yes!..I post the thread to see wath will TEAM EASY members think about me, will thier bashing me or talking sh*t about me, or will thier call me a traitor?.
> 
> Although RIP are kool (some members) but TEAM EASY could be kool, help and fun as well. So TEAM keep up with help in here, the fun and the koolness. I'm in EASY and will NEVER leave EASY.


um.... okay.









notice how Team RIP is not exclusive and didn't even rip on you? Interesting, huh?

/likes my double combo pwnage for this page
[/quote]

interesting? if you say so


----------



## slckr69

you bore me im gonna go clean my room.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> you bore me im gonna go clean my room.










make sure you clean mine too ok.


----------



## the REASON

well its funny how team RIP welcomed you to join whereas team easy jumped straight to the gun and called you a traitor. we (or atleast i) knew you werent serious, im suprised team easy is that slow...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

NJKILLSYOU said:


> well its funny how* team RIP welcomed you* to join whereas team easy jumped straight to the gun and called you a traitor. we (or atleast i) knew you werent serious, im suprised team easy is that slow...


hahaha!...I didn't think RIP welcome me at all...as you can see the vote!...there is more NO!..and you are right!...I'm not serious about joining RIP


----------



## Trigga

cool...ummm p2pfury whats with the frog lol?


----------



## Dezboy

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> well its funny how* team RIP welcomed you* to join whereas team easy jumped straight to the gun and called you a traitor. we (or atleast i) knew you werent serious, im suprised team easy is that slow...


hahaha!...I didn't think RIP welcome me at all...as you can see the vote!...there is more NO!..and you are right!...I'm not serious about joining RIP
[/quote]
thought you said you wernt causing trouble???????????????/ HYPOCRIT????????????????/


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

This use to be fun...I really think the fun or the game is over.


----------



## slckr69

??? huh.. what you talking bout willis.?


----------



## the REASON

dude most of those votes arent from team rip. and i hope you actually listened to GG, getting suspended over stupid crap, is just well, stupid.


----------



## Trigga




----------



## the REASON

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Team Easy thread is only funny when RIP folks post in it.


SAD! but so true
[/quote]

nuff said.


----------



## stitchgrip

whats your point


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> cool...ummm p2pfury whats with the frog lol?


 I thought it was your idea Trigg.









Trigga, it's more shameful to have this crew of misfits than to join RIP. Most of your posts are there still.


----------



## BlackSunshine

really tho the vote dosen't mean sh*t. Cause not ONLY team RIP are allowed to post on that poll. And from the conversation it did seem like there was some hope for the possiblity of your joining. But after GG came in and laid it down on you it seemed that you missed the requirement about not being in bad with the mods.


----------



## slckr69

well actually bs the square table discussed it in private and came to the hes too much trouble conclusion before GG came in GG just emphasized it..

he just doesnt know when to stop.


----------



## moron

I didn't vote in the poll (2p2f).....


----------



## BlackSunshine

slckr69 said:


> well actually bs the square table discussed it in private and came to the hes too much trouble conclusion before GG came in GG just emphasized it..
> 
> he just doesnt know when to stop.


Shhhh.. I wuz trien to soften the blow. you know do a little PR work.


----------



## acestro

/poops

/leaves


----------



## stitchgrip

im so god damn bored


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Sound like I am a very bad person cause problem in here and dont know how to stop..Sound like more and more perople hate me in here.

pushing and pushing?

dont know how to stop? what the f*ck is this all about? all I did is

1 post a hot chick pci (got suspended)
2 "give bullsnake a change" the thread close and got warn
3. it seem like every thread i post is eighter got close by the mod or not good enough. it really a shame.

Do I really cause that much problem in here?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Sound like I am a very bad person cause problem in here and dont know how to stop..Sound like more and more perople hate me in here.
> 
> pushing and pushing?
> 
> dont know how to stop? what the f*ck is this all about? all I did is
> 
> 1 post a hot chick pci (got suspended)
> 2 "give bullsnake a change" the thread close and got warn
> 3. it seem like every thread i post is eighter got close by the mod or not good enough. it really a shame.
> 
> Do I really cause that much problem in here?


/yawn

Once again for people that were confused by my last post. You were not suspended for posting a picture...you were suspended for going off on another member. You did not get an official warning for the bullsnake thread...it was just closed. And finally...the only threads by you that get closed is because you are letting your libido dictate your posting instead of comprehending the rules and simply abiding by them.

All you are doing now is calling attention to yourself. If you had not flaunted your actions in prior threads....and bragged about warnings that were never given....you would not find yourself in the tenuous position you do.

A final piece of advice....let all this drop and dont call unwanted attention to your posting. I know it might be difficult....but you will be much better off if you do.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

I'm spechless


----------



## MONGO 

first time I sat and read through the last few pages


----------



## acestro

stole yer ToPs


----------



## slckr69

der i dont hate you 2p2p we just arent about promoting that sorta image of rip if we were Joey d would be in already but we had to put him on probate..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RockinTimbz said:


> first time I sat and read through the last few pages


What so funny!..


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> first time I sat and read through the last few pages


What so funny!..








[/quote]

yea....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> der i dont hate you 2p2p we just arent about promoting that sorta image of rip if we were Joey d would be in already but we had to put him on probate..


I dont hate you eigther...you the koolest in RIP


----------



## stitchgrip

i think the problem we seem to be having is understanding where you stand. with rip or with easy


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

stitchgrip said:


> i think the problem we seem to be having is understanding where you stand. with rip or with easy


My sign explain it all..


----------



## Trigga

well...the frog doesnt...were the hell is the easy button? lol

no offence but that has to be the ugliest team sig ive ever seen lol


----------



## acestro

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i think the problem we seem to be having is understanding where you stand. with rip or with easy


My sign explain it all..








[/quote]

......ribbit?


----------



## MONGO 

Trigga said:


> well...the frog doesnt...were the hell is the easy button? lol
> 
> *no offence but that has to be the ugliest team sig ive ever seen lol*


----------



## Dezboy

GG FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> well...the frog doesnt...were the hell is the easy button? lol
> 
> no offence but that has to be the ugliest team sig ive ever seen lol


----------



## Trigga

like honestly...wtf iz with the frog...


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> like honestly...wtf iz with the frog...


I could understand a piranha/sinse we are in a piranha forum...But a frog....muhuh


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> *GG* FOR PRESIDENT










dont get my vote!


----------



## Trigga

seriously tho change it...it looks pretty gay


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

NO!...it may look gay to you or to other, but i like it......The only way you want me to get rid of it is kick me out from EASY...


----------



## Trigga

alright w/e...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> alright w/e...


Seriously Trigga..dont w/e eighter yes or no


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> alright w/e...


Seriously Trigga..dont w/e eighter yes or no








[/quote]

2p2f...do you want to get out of team easy....because if you were a real, team easy member and FOUNDER you would't say that......

I feel that you really do want to leave....


----------



## Trigga

Jim99 said:


> alright w/e...


Seriously Trigga..dont w/e eighter yes or no








[/quote]

2p2f...do you want to get out of team easy....because if you were a real, team easy member and FOUNDER you would't say that......

I feel that you really do want to leave....








[/quote]

ye wrd if u want to leave ...leave if your a true easy member youll keep the easy sig...just like the rest of us not a completely retarted looking frog.


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> alright w/e...


Seriously Trigga..dont w/e eighter yes or no








[/quote]

2p2f...do you want to get out of team easy....because if you were a real, team easy member and FOUNDER you would't say that......

I feel that you really do want to leave....








[/quote]

ye wrd if u want to leave ...leave if your a true easy member youll keep the easy sig...just like the rest of us not a completely retarted looking frog.
[/quote]

QFTMFT


----------



## Trigga

Jim99 said:


> alright w/e...


Seriously Trigga..dont w/e eighter yes or no








[/quote]

2p2f...do you want to get out of team easy....because if you were a real, team easy member and FOUNDER you would't say that......

I feel that you really do want to leave....








[/quote]

ye wrd if u want to leave ...leave if your a true easy member youll keep the easy sig...just like the rest of us not a completely retarted looking frog.
[/quote]

QFTMFT
[/quote]
LMNOP


----------



## acestro

8-er


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> 8-er


may I ask why did you post this in our section....I'm just about to go to your threads and mess them up...
No I did studer?....I will and i'm not joking


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> alright w/e...


Seriously Trigga..dont w/e eighter yes or no








[/quote]

2p2f...do you want to get out of team easy....because if you were a real, team easy member and FOUNDER you would't say that......

I feel that you really do want to leave....








[/quote]
No, I just wanted to know does it really matter with my sign have a frog or not? why are we argueing over this? RIP are laughing at us know.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> alright w/e...


Seriously Trigga..dont w/e eighter yes or no








[/quote]

2p2f...do you want to get out of team easy....because if you were a real, team easy member and FOUNDER you would't say that......

I feel that you really do want to leave....








[/quote]

ye wrd if u want to leave ...leave if your a true easy member youll keep the easy sig...just like the rest of us not a *completely retarted looking frog*.
[/quote]


----------



## Trigga

alright so what do u want to do 2p2fury...change it and be a true memeber or do w/e u want but its nothing to do with easy.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> alright so what do u want to do 2p2fury...change it and be a true memeber or do w/e u want but its nothing to do with easy.


What is the big deal about this? just because you dont like my sign, and have me move it? sorry but i like my sign. If I'm in team I'll keep it, if I'm not in the team all get rid of it..basically I'll do "w/e" I want.

"I'm Out"!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trigga

peace


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> alright so what do u want to do 2p2fury...change it and be a true memeber or do w/e u want but its nothing to do with easy.


What is the big deal about this? just because you dont like my sign, and have me move it? sorry but i like my sign. If I'm in team I'll keep it, if I'm not in the team all get rid of it..basically I'll do "w/e" I want.

"I'm Out"!!!!!!!!
[/quote]

bye!!!


----------



## Trigga




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

I didn't want to but you guys make me..


----------



## Trigga

we didnt want to but the frog was having an effect on my brain









im serious btw...we didnt want to..its either the sig or ur team...w/e i gues we see how u really are now.


----------



## moron

know we knoe how you feel about the team, because if you really cared....You would of just take the from out and thats it....but you left the team.......IN the end, you did take the banner off and you lost the tam when you had the chance to take it off and stay in....oh well......It was your dicision and you made the worst out of it........So now, I bet you gunna go and join rip.....

And in fact, I think that you done all of this in pupose, this was all planed, You put the frog in your sig, posted the the thing in the team rip thread, and now you get out of the team....You also tried to say that you hate somebody in rip, and they knew this and tried to play along......................NOw it all make sense


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> know we knoe how you feel about the team, because if you really cared....You would of just take the from out and thats it....but you left the team.......IN the end, you did take the banner off and you lost the tam when you had the chance to take it off and stay in....oh well......It was your dicision and you made the worst out of it........So now, I bet you gunna go and join rip.....
> 
> And in fact, I think that you done all of this in pupose, this was all planed, You put the frog in your sig, posted the the thing in the team rip thread, and now you get out of the team....You also tried to say that you hate somebody in rip, and they knew this and tried to play along......................NOw it all make sense


No this is not planned and No i''m going to join team rip and please!..you guys dont really know me. If we are the team why you guys really care with on the sign? what it matter is i got the Team Easy in there in the sign.

so dont go and say i planned to out or want to join rip team..this is not about me or other team, this is about you guys having problem with me sign.


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> know we knoe how you feel about the team, because if you really cared....You would of just take the from out and thats it....but you left the team.......IN the end, you did take the banner off and you lost the tam when you had the chance to take it off and stay in....oh well......It was your dicision and you made the worst out of it........So now, I bet you gunna go and join rip.....
> 
> And in fact, I think that you done all of this in pupose, this was all planed, You put the frog in your sig, posted the the thing in the team rip thread, and now you get out of the team....You also tried to say that you hate somebody in rip, and they knew this and tried to play along......................NOw it all make sense


No this is not planned and No i''m going to join team rip and please!..you guys dont really know me. If we are the team why you guys really care with on the sign? what it matter is i got the Team Easy in there in the sign.

so dont go and say i planned to out or want to join rip team..this is not about me or other team, this is about you guys having problem with me sign.








[/quote]

well, you should of just changed the sign


----------



## slckr69

guys ur a team dont fight.


----------



## Trigga

Merry Xmas


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> Merry Xmas


merry xmas to you too...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Merry X.Mess to all team easy


----------



## mike123

you people really booted 2p2fury just because of a f*cking frog in his sig


----------



## moron

mike123 said:


> you people really booted 2p2fury just because of a f*cking frog in his sig


muh...


----------



## BlackSunshine

Merry Eazy Christmas!


----------



## Trigga

Christmas was soo fun! Best holiday of the year...felt weird without snow tho











mike123 said:


> you people really booted 2p2fury just because of a f*cking frog in his sig


man...it wasnt just the frog it was the principle the fact that a sig was more important to him than the team....


----------



## BlackSunshine

lol. thats pretty weak principle. As it says his sig is more important to you also then is the team.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> lol. thats pretty weak principle. As it says his sig is more important to you also then is the team.


Well said BS...Well said....if Trigga care so much about my sign...then he care so much are his sign. What more important losing a member or losing a sign? Weak principle also Weak Team concept and understandable.


----------



## Trigga

ur styl on this...omg common its boxing day go out an buy some shyt!


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> lol. thats pretty weak principle. As it says his sig is more important to you also then is the team.


Well said BS...Well said....if Trigga care so much about my sign...then he care so much are his sign. What more important losing a member or losing a sign? Weak principle also Weak Team concept and understandable.
[/quote]

I don't understand why you are making this so difficult, you had the chance to just take it out of the sig, but you decided to leave...NOW, why did you leave and just did't change to a banner that we have...

Deep inside.....................................You know you want to come back...


----------



## BlackSunshine

What of your sig there Jim? IS the VIP commissioned by the board of Easy? I don't remember voting on the allowance of editing the face of the sig. in fact I don't remember discussion about anything in reguards to the direction of this team or what the purpose is aside from looking for things to be angry about. Last weak was Team RIP. This weak it is 2p2f's Sig.


----------



## moron

BlackSunshine said:


> What of your sig there Jim? IS the VIP commissioned by the board of Easy? I don't remember voting on the allowance of editing the face of the sig. in fact I don't remember discussion about anything in reguards to the direction of this team or what the purpose is aside from looking for things to be angry about. Last weak was Team RIP. This weak it is 2p2f's Sig.


I'm not angry, I don't really care..If he decided to get out the team.....so be it

(back to google and doing more research about the digestive system of the pygocentrus Notatus


----------



## acestro

/sees Team Queasy lose a member and decrease its membership by 33%



Jim99 said:


> 8-er


may I ask why did you post this in our section....I'm just about to go to your threads and mess them up...
No I did studer?....I will and i'm not joking
[/quote]

quoted for evidence

you did studer?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Are you guys serious?

I hate to say it...but if someone had made a public display like that about my signature...and given me an ultimatum to either change it or leave...I would have told you guys to FO just like 2p2f. The more I read in that thread...the more it reminded me of the little gang we formed in grade school. You had to wear the same color shirt as the others or you were out. Oh man....good times....









When your 10.....









It is amazing....every decission you guys make brings you closer to failure. You will never succeed if you dont learn how to pick your battles.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Grosse Gurke said:


> lol. thats pretty weak principle. As it says his sig is more important to you also then is the team.


Well said BS...Well said....if Trigga care so much about my sign...then he care so much are his sign. What more important losing a member or losing a sign? Weak principle also Weak Team concept and understandable.
[/quote]

I don't understand why you are making this so difficult, you had the chance to just take it out of the sig, but you decided to leave...NOW, why did you leave and just did't change to a banner that we have...

*

Deep inside.....................................You know you want to come back...







*
[/quote]















No!...why should I??? No respect to me or my sign. As much as I being in the team and all...just becuase a dam "stupid" frog you guy bashing on me about it.

Why dont you guys change your sign to the frog or leave?

Dont say I wanna come back to EASY and Dont say that I'm going to join RIP, and Dont say that It been planned...none of these is happening.


----------



## acestro

I think the sig was fine.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

acestro said:


> may I ask why did you post this in our section....I'm just about to go to your threads and mess them up...
> No I did studer?....I will and i'm not joking
> 
> 
> 
> quoted for evidence
> 
> you did studer?
Click to expand...

First off...this isnt your section. I have no idea where you came to that conclusion. And second....as evidenced by this:

Trigga
Most active in Team RIP
( 1444 posts / 33% of this member's active posts )

People can post wherever they want on this forum....however...if you should attempt to spam rips forum you will only cause two results....the suspension of your account and the closing of this and all easy threads. Have fun with this little team thing....but dont take it too serious.


----------



## acestro

And I would expect the same treatment if I posted "I'm going to go mess up Easy's thread"









I think we actually make this thread tolerable. Well, maybe not quite tolerable but at least somewhere between nausea and suicide. Come to think of it, we're saving lives!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

acestro said:


> I think the sig was fine.


I see nothing wrong with that..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Yea!...I'm gonna go ahead and make up my own TEAM...A Helpful, respect,fun,conversation team. A team dont care about anyone eles sign, and team doesnt go to another forum and spam.


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> 8-er


may I ask why did you post this in our section....I'm just about to go to your threads and mess them up...
No I did studer?....I will and i'm not joking
[/quote]

quoted for evidence

you did studer?








[/quote]

actually 20%


----------



## BlackSunshine

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Yea!...I'm gonna go ahead and make up my own TEAM...A Helpful, respect,fun,conversation team. A team dont care about anyone eles sign, and team doesnt go to another forum and spam.


You should join Team STFU or Team ScuzzleButt

I know the team leaders. I will put in a good word for ya.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> Yea!...I'm gonna go ahead and make up my own TEAM...A Helpful, respect,fun,conversation team. A team dont care about anyone eles sign, and team doesnt go to another forum and spam.


You should join Team STFU or Team ScuzzleButt

I know the *team leaders*. I will put in a good word for ya.
[/quote]
are you the leader?









thanks but no..I want my own team..


----------



## BlackSunshine

A 1 man team isn't really a team now is it?

hows it go? ahh yeah "Theres no I in team."


----------



## slckr69

hi. i didnt know you guys kicked out 1/3 your team.. geez you will never make 25 members like that..

i kinda liked the frog .

sh*t we let dezboys tydie his sig and pinks is pink..


----------



## joey'd

i will not help further the post count for the teameasy thread.......... oh sh*t im outta here


----------



## Trigga

that wasnt funny joeyd...your off your game.


----------



## moron

not funny at all...


----------



## itstheiceman

hey guys, ill forsure lend a hand to team easy...names Colin btw


----------



## moron

itstheiceman said:


> hey guys, ill forsure lend a hand to team easy...names Colin btw


----------



## itstheiceman

Jim99 said:


> hey guys, ill forsure lend a hand to team easy...names Colin btw


















[/quote]


----------



## moron

itstheiceman said:


> hey guys, ill forsure lend a hand to team easy...names Colin btw


















[/quote]









[/quote]

LOL


----------



## itstheiceman

Jim99 said:


> hey guys, ill forsure lend a hand to team easy...names Colin btw


















[/quote]









[/quote]

LOL
[/quote]

im likin this sh*t...every post i do you make one after me...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

lose one member gain one member...not bad, not bad at all...lol..


----------



## moron

itstheiceman said:


> lose one member gain one member...not bad, not bad at all...lol..


lol...


----------



## Trigga

i think we gained 2....LOL

welcome to the team!!


----------



## moron

ATLAST

the team easy population is increasing


----------



## slckr69

omg your back up to 3 watch out.


----------



## Trigga

yeeeeee watchhhhhhh it


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> omg your back up to 3 watch out.


Jim99 
mike123
Trigga
Badrad1532
itstheiceman
stitchgrip


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> omg your back up to 3 watch out.


Jim99 
mike123
Trigga
Badrad1532
itstheiceman
stitchgrip
[/quote]







really soon


----------



## moron

I haven't seen him lately









(TOPS!!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

that could be the hint! for you guys....


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> that could be the hint! for you guys....












mmm....let me guess...you and mike123 where in this together, perhaps you were the one that conviced him to join team easy....Now sinse you off, you and him are keeping it on the low untill you make your new team a banner for him to drop the team...

What I also think is that you are going to make a team to go to war with team easy







using mike123 as a alibye...









I'm getting good at all this good cop/bad cop thing


----------



## Trigga

LOL ur being too invesgative ...i shot mike a pm...2p2fury..sour grapes man go get a frog and suck on it.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> LOL ur being too invesgative ...i shot mike a pm...*2p2fury..sour grapes man go get a frog and suck on it*.


What the f*ck is this? dont be bashing sith on me......


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> LOL ur being too invesgative ...i shot mike a pm...2p2fury..sour grapes man go get a frog and suck on it.


LOL


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> LOL ur being too invesgative ...i shot mike a pm...2p2fury..sour grapes man go get a frog and suck on it.


LOL









[/quote]
what so funny...


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> LOL ur being too invesgative ...i shot mike a pm...2p2fury..sour grapes man go get a frog and suck on it.


LOL









[/quote]
what so funny...








[/quote]


----------



## Trigga

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> LOL ur being too invesgative ...i shot mike a pm...2p2fury..sour grapes man go get a frog and suck on it.


LOL









[/quote]
what so funny...








[/quote]
alotta things are funyy...but the thing hes laffing at is the part where i tell you to suck on a frog i believe...there now u can laff along.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

no I really know why RIP dont like EASY and show respect to EASY because you guys dont know how to show respect...I really dont see how are you going to get your own subforum with this attitude?

I leave EASY and leave no bad thing behide, nor bashing on EASY members...such a shame the I really made a mistake join EASY...because it to "EASY" to join.


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> no I really know why RIP dont like EASY and show respect to EASY because you guys dont know how to show respect...I really dont see how are you going to get your own subforum with this attitude?
> 
> I leave EASY and leave no bad thing behide, nor bashing on EASY members...such a shame the I really made a mistake join EASY...because it to "EASY" to join.


I don't see a question in your saying...(first paragraph)
[/quote]

ooh look was in easy now talking about easy...Does any body see the Irony in this?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

that all you can say? this is why!...lol


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> that all you can say? this is why!...lol


well......its not being disrespectful....


----------



## Trigga

LOL WRD...i could say soo much 2p2fury but i wont cause im a nice guy that respects people...


----------



## MONGO 

slckr69 said:


> hi. i didnt know you guys kicked out 1/3 your team.. geez you will never make 25 members like that..
> 
> i kinda liked the frog .
> 
> sh*t we let dezboys tydie his sig and pinks is pink..


and me


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> LOL ur being too invesgative ...i shot mike a pm...2p2fury..sour grapes man go get a frog and suck on it.


nice guy!...


----------



## Trigga

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> hi. i didnt know you guys kicked out 1/3 your team.. geez you will never make 25 members like that..
> 
> i kinda liked the frog .
> 
> sh*t we let dezboys tydie his sig and pinks is pink..


and me








[/quote]
yea but at least there relavant its not like your in team rip and ur sig has a picture of a pirahna eating a toothbrush or some gay shyt...our logo is a easy button and she puts up a FROG!?! not even a cool frog...one of those animated ones floating in midair with its mouth wide open...idunno it looked SO RETARTED it pissed me off..


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

joey said:


> *i will not help further the post count for the teameasy thread.......... oh sh*t im outta here*


x2 every word is well said!...I'm done


----------



## Trigga

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> *i will not help further the post count for the teameasy thread.......... oh sh*t im outta here*


x2 every word is well said!...I'm done
[/quote]


----------



## BlackSunshine

Jim99 said:


> omg your back up to 3 watch out.


Jim99 
mike123
Trigga
Badrad1532
itstheiceman
stitchgrip
[/quote]

I take offense to my exclusion.


----------



## Trigga

BlackSunshine said:


> omg your back up to 3 watch out.


Jim99 
mike123
Trigga
Badrad1532
itstheiceman
stitchgrip
BlackSunshine
[/quote]

I take offense to my exclusion.
[/quote]


----------



## MONGO 

Trigga said:


> yea but at least there relavant its not like your in team rip and ur sig has a picture of a pirahna eating a toothbrush or some gay shyt...our logo is a easy button and *she* puts up a FROG!?! not even a cool frog...one of those animated ones floating in midair with its mouth wide open...idunno it looked SO RETARTED it pissed me off..


calling him a chic now







stop fighting


----------



## C0Rey

i need a sig of a P eating a toothbrush! NJ were are you"!!!!

this sig argument is lame--


----------



## Dezboy

C0Rey said:


> i need a sig of a P eating a toothbrush! NJ were are you"!!!!
> 
> this sig argument is lame--


couldnt have said that better myself, damn man trigga seems to attack everybody these days..


----------



## moron

If this thread is so lame...what are you guys doing in here....?
I think you all are getting jealous because are population is increasing.....
corey, yes....you...go get NJKILLSYOU and tell him to make you that sig(the piranha eating the toothbrush so we can all laugh at you


----------



## acestro

This thread makes me laugh for all the wrong reasons.


















so... a frog in the air with it's mouth open is cool Trigga?


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> This thread makes me laugh for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... a frog in the air with it's mouth open is cool Trigga?


he claims that the frog was having a mysterious effect on his brain....It was starting to get me mad too because he did't want to take it off.....Why am I saying this....what are you doing here...


----------



## acestro

like this?


----------



## moron

lETS JUST SAY ITS TIME TO GO TO YOUR THREAD!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine

Jim99 said:


> This thread makes me laugh for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... a frog in the air with it's mouth open is cool Trigga?


 Why am I saying this....what are you doing here...









[/quote]

Keping our thread lively it woudl seem


----------



## acestro

BlackSunshine said:


> This thread makes me laugh for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... a frog in the air with it's mouth open is cool Trigga?


 Why am I saying this....what are you doing here...









[/quote]

Keping our thread lively it woudl seem
[/quote]

:nod:

I'm sorry, I'll let you guys go back to fighting with former members


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> This thread makes me laugh for all the wrong reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so... a frog in the air with it's mouth open is cool Trigga?


 Why am I saying this....what are you doing here...









[/quote]

Keping our thread lively it woudl seem
[/quote]

:nod:

I'm sorry, I'll let you guys go back to fighting with former members








[/quote]

Not so funny


----------



## slckr69

man this was too EASY!

hahahha slckr made a funny.

jeez team easy couldnt handle rip so they decided just to attack themselves


----------



## acestro

agreed.


----------



## slckr69

sh*t if i had a hissy fit every time ace mocked me i mean jesus it would be gay.


----------



## Dezboy

the thing is, without R.I.P there wouldnt be a easy at all, so you guys owe your little team to R.I.P...........


----------



## moron

get out of our forum!!!


----------



## Dezboy

hahahah the truth hurts...........................


----------



## slckr69

actually dez is right but more specifically you owe your team to me!

and if you dont believe it ask trigga i am the reason easy was created.


----------



## Dezboy

damn i love being right, well sort off anyway


----------



## BlackSunshine

Jim99 said:


> actually dez is right but more specifically you owe your team to me!
> 
> and if you dont believe it ask trigga i am the reason easy was created.


this is actually true.


----------



## moron

oh, jesus christ..my yellow naped just said, "rip is gay"


----------



## Dezboy

Jim99 said:


> oh, jesus christ..my yellow naped just said, "rip is gay"


hmmmm ok, do you need your nappy changed too...........


----------



## moron

dezboy said:


> oh, jesus christ..my yellow naped just said, "rip is gay"


hmmmm ok, do you need your nappy changed too...........:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## Dezboy

Jim99 said:


> oh, jesus christ..my yellow naped just said, "rip is gay"


hmmmm ok, do you need your nappy changed too...........:laugh:
[/quote]









[/quote]





















:


----------



## moron




----------



## acestro

BlackSunshine said:


> actually dez is right but more specifically you owe your team to me!
> 
> and if you dont believe it ask trigga i am the reason easy was created.


this is actually true.
[/quote]

QFT

/returns to AQHU


----------



## moron

/GET OUT!!!!!!!


----------



## Dezboy

Jim99 said:


>


----------



## moron

MUH....


----------



## Dezboy

Jim99 said:


> MUH....


----------



## BlackSunshine

/waves hello









Θ-Roundhouse kicks thread

Θ-makes wicker basket.


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> /GET OUT!!!!!!!


if we left it would just be you and trigga playing with each other in here.

and i dont think that we should put the board to that kinda perversion.. it may crash again.


----------



## C0Rey

poor easy


----------



## moron

C0Rey said:


> poor easy


your sig is crazy


----------



## Trigga

dezboy said:


> MUH....











[/quote]










well....Team ERAISPY seems to be the biggest joke since the guy with the wings on his arm that thought he could fly.


----------



## BlackSunshine

I don't get it...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Trigga said:


> well....Team ERAISPY seems to be the biggest joke since the guy with the wings on his arm that thought he could fly.


Really?

They have more members in an hour then you have gotten in what...................a month?


----------



## Dawgz

glad to be a part of it.


----------



## moron

welcome 3 new members









cueball
Dawgs
Fargo












Dawgz said:


> glad to be a part of it.


your wecome man....your more then welcome









Current team easy members

Jim99!!!
mike123
Trigga
Badrad1532
itstheiceman
stitchgrip
BlackSunshine
Cueball
Fargo
Dawgs
Joga Bonito


----------



## Trigga

Dawgz said:


> well....Team ERAISPY seems to be the biggest joke since the guy with the wings on his arm that thought he could fly.


Really?

They have more members in an hour then you have gotten in what...................a month?:laugh:
[/quote]
ummm no? they have like 5 members


----------



## MONGO 

I created Team Easy


----------



## Trigga

yea a third of it...


----------



## MONGO 

Trigga said:


> yea a third of it...


----------



## itstheiceman

so much hatin around here...everyone should ease up


----------



## the REASON

word.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

itstheiceman said:


> so much hatin around here...everyone should ease up










does it really matter who creat it, who are the founder, or who are the vip????everyone should be equal.







just my 2cent


----------



## BlackSunshine

itstheiceman said:


> so much hatin around here...everyone should ease up


Two faced double teaming traitor.

Have you no shame. having both those logos in your sig.... sheesh.


----------



## itstheiceman

BlackSunshine said:


> so much hatin around here...everyone should ease up


Two faced double teaming traitor.

Have you no shame. having both those logos in your sig.... sheesh.
[/quote]

would it be better if i dropped them both and made my own?.....come to think of it, check your sig out, you got 7 of them, so dont be hatin on me


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

why drop both? ERAISPY is not a hatin team.


----------



## BlackSunshine

I have a season pass. so its ok for me. I'm also schitzophrenic so thats my justification for my multi team affliction.


----------



## itstheiceman

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> why drop both? ERAISPY is not a hatin team.


i understand that, im not comin on here for people to complain to me or whatnot...im lookin to have a good time, and hey in my eyes, the more banners you got the more people listen to your post, makes us look better, so why not show good?


----------



## the REASON

itstheiceman said:


> so much hatin around here...everyone should ease up


team easy is based on hate, i doubt there will be any easing up on their part.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

itstheiceman said:


> why drop both? ERAISPY is not a hatin team.


i understand that, im not comin on here for people to complain to me or whatnot...im lookin to have a good time, and hey in my eyes, the more banners you got the more people listen to your post, makes us look better, so why not show good?
[/quote]
i hear you man...just have your fun and dont care about other who have to say..it up to you rather you droping both team, one team on just stay with to team. understandable


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> so much hatin around here...everyone should ease up


team easy is based on hate, i doubt there will be any easing up on their part.
[/quote]

team easy is based on hating people..teh, we are just geting everything sorted out without you guys interfering, and spaming in our threads.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke

itstheiceman said:


> i understand that, im not comin on here for people to complain to me or whatnot...im lookin to have a good time, and hey in my eyes, *the more banners you got the more people listen to your post*, makes us look better, so why not show good?


I really hope this isnt the case. I would expect that people in the hobby forums would listen to you if you knew what you were talking about...not because of some team affiliation.


----------



## itstheiceman

i see, well im here just to help people out, if it comes down to big arguments, and shafting and what not, ill just make my own and be happy at that..


----------



## slckr69

Grosse Gurke said:


> i understand that, im not comin on here for people to complain to me or whatnot...im lookin to have a good time, and hey in my eyes, *the more banners you got the more people listen to your post*, makes us look better, so why not show good?


I really hope this isnt the case. I would expect that people in the hobby forums would listen to you if you knew what you were talking about...not because of some team affiliation.
[/quote]

no joke im on the rip square table and there are loads of people that could talk circles about piranha round me.


----------



## itstheiceman

crazy, i would love to learn as much as i can about these, i enjoy reppin teams


----------



## moron

itstheiceman said:


> crazy, i would love to learn as much as i can about these, i enjoy reppin teams


me too...


----------



## acestro

slckr69 said:


> i understand that, im not comin on here for people to complain to me or whatnot...im lookin to have a good time, and hey in my eyes, *the more banners you got the more people listen to your post*, makes us look better, so why not show good?


I really hope this isnt the case. I would expect that people in the hobby forums would listen to you if you knew what you were talking about...not because of some team affiliation.
[/quote]

no joke im on the rip square table and there are loads of people that could talk circles about piranha round me.
[/quote]

Right, RIP is not delusional. Even though I'm sort of a fish expert I know that Team RIP is for fun, it's not based on helping newbies. We just give the site some extra help and cash in return for letting us act retarded in our own forum. IMO this team stuff is so dumb. Now that's irony.









ooh, a ToPs that makes you think (in theory...)


----------



## itstheiceman

just help out the newbz..thats all


----------



## Grosse Gurke

itstheiceman said:


> just help out the newbz..thats all


I personally hate that term and think it is belittling to the newer member....but I am curious why you feel you should not be considered a "newb"? You havent been here very long...and your posting suggests you are very new to this hobby....so what constitutes a "newb" in your opinion?


----------



## BlackSunshine

Newb- 
4. newb 
43 up, 17 down

Unlike the term noob, newb is a less offensive term which is used to describe someone new to an online community.

"Newb": Hey guys, how do I use this skill?
Experienced player: You do -insert whatever here-.

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=newb

Not to be confused with Noob.

2. newb 
85 up, 13 down

Someone who is new to the activity that they are currently partaking in. Very often this term is used pertaining to computer games. Contrary to popular belief, a newb and a n00b are not the same thing, as a newb can and will get better where as a n00b will partake in activites meant mainly to aggrivate other players.

Newb shouldnt be taken in offense. It simply means someone who is new to a community or activity who needs improvement.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

BlackSunshine said:


> Newb-
> 4. newb
> 43 up, 17 down
> 
> Unlike the term noob, newb is a less offensive term which is used to describe someone new to an online community.
> 
> "Newb": Hey guys, how do I use this skill?
> Experienced player: You do -insert whatever here-.
> 
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=newb
> 
> Not to be confused with Noob.
> 
> 2. newb
> 85 up, 13 down
> 
> Someone who is new to the activity that they are currently partaking in. Very often this term is used pertaining to computer games. Contrary to popular belief, a newb and a n00b are not the same thing, as a newb can and will get better where as a n00b will partake in activites meant mainly to aggrivate other players.
> 
> *Newb shouldnt be taken in offense. It simply means someone who is new to a community or activity who needs improvement.*


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Ah...I had no idea there was a difference. To me it seems condescending. 
Anyways...my post was not meant to be demeaning or anything...I have just been reading the same "help the newb" chant all throughout this thread...and was wondering what people consider a newb. I would think you would need at least a year in the hobby to not consider yourself a newer fish keeper.


----------



## slckr69

acestro said:


> i understand that, im not comin on here for people to complain to me or whatnot...im lookin to have a good time, and hey in my eyes, *the more banners you got the more people listen to your post*, makes us look better, so why not show good?


I really hope this isnt the case. I would expect that people in the hobby forums would listen to you if you knew what you were talking about...not because of some team affiliation.
[/quote]

no joke im on the rip square table and there are loads of people that could talk circles about piranha round me.
[/quote]

Right, RIP is not delusional. Even though I'm sort of a fish expert I know that Team RIP is for fun, it's not based on helping newbies. We just give the site some extra help and cash in return for letting us act retarded in our own forum. IMO this team stuff is so dumb. Now that's irony.









ooh, a ToPs that makes you think (in theory...)
[/quote]

i agree i keep it a secret to all my real life friends.. although some of them are in guilds on WOW ...

hmmmm i cant wait to leave!

i just like having fun and geez i mean im in power soooo.. yeah


----------



## moron

Everyone welcome assclown as a new member of team easy


----------



## Trigga

Welcome Assclown!!

Damn Jim keep up the good workk!!

Can we have a list of members now?


----------



## Trigga

EASY BUMPP!!!


----------



## Leasure1

What's up dudes? AssClown is a member of easy? Well hell Dennis, why didn't you tell me? lol

hey, count me in on your cooler team. I can give good info to the "newbz", and still be a member of a "KOOL" team......right?


----------



## Trigga

lol yupp hes knows were its at...not a team run by a guy who cant even come up wit an original name....w/e












Leasure1 said:


> What's up dudes? AssClown is a member of easy? Well hell Dennis, why didn't you tell me? lol
> 
> hey, count me in on your cooler team. I can give good info to the "newbz", and still be a member of a "KOOL" team......right?


you talkin bout easy or epilipsy cause if you wannt to be with us...u gotta drop the restt bro... and yea u can help everyone...its all love here.


----------



## Leasure1

Dude.....it was dropped before you even typed that sh*t!!! LOL.


----------



## Trigga

nicee...welcome to the winning team Leasure....pretty soon every1 will see how whack epilepsy really is..by then however..it might just be too late


----------



## Trigga

Almost at 1000 posts!!! Who wudda thought wed get this far the second time around...


----------



## Leasure1

what should we do as a celabration for 1000 posts...........and who will be the 1000th poster? Looks like the race is on to be the lucky #1000


----------



## Trigga

I really want it but hey...this is an equall thang u noe so who ever getz it first..gets it first. Probably should get a cool milestone banner tho.

4500


----------



## cueball

ok i got my patch on so um a member now i take it,,,,,,party on dudes...


----------



## Trigga

ummm lol wrong banner









w/e lol if u wanna change it change it...at least u sortaa got the idea! No frogz this time


----------



## MONGO 

/sharts


----------



## C0Rey

gives easy a push towards 1000

ohhhhh tops


----------



## MONGO 

dash


----------



## C0Rey

lol dash!


----------



## cueball

Trigga said:


> ummm lol wrong banner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/e lol if u wanna change it change it...at least u sortaa got the idea! No frogz this time


ok now im cookin.....

and yes thats a real chick in my teeth i was just about to do a mouth to mouth moniter lizard feeding ,,,


----------



## MONGO 

dash


----------



## C0Rey

dashhhhzzzzzZZZZzzzzz


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> nicee...welcome to the winning team Leasure....*pretty soon every1 will see how whack epilepsy really is..by then* however..it might just be too late


Really!...this is coming from another team trying to help out and showing no respect to other. you are good running your mouth ha!... We never call you and your team name since we started ERIASPY, atleast we give EASY and RIP respect although we never recieve it from you guys.


----------



## slckr69

Hey leave us out of your little love quarrel.. we are just here watching.

btw whos the guy in ur relationship ?? easy or epilepsy.


----------



## C0Rey

yeah that help and respect thing didnt really add up.

and i cant see how rip has given you a hard time.

also bevare; dif members have dif opinions. we dont stand united on all fronts.


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> Welcome Assclown!!
> 
> Damn Jim keep up the good workk!!
> 
> Can we have a list of members now?


taken cared of.....

Current Team Easy members

Jim99!!!
mike123
Trigga
Badrad1532
itstheiceman
stitchgrip
BlackSunshine
Cueball
Fargo
Dawgs
Joga Bonito
assclown
PaNo617
Leasure1

*THE FIGHT FOR THE 1000 POST.........BEGINS!!!!*


----------



## slckr69

you may want to remove itstheiceman from your list.


----------



## the REASON

why is trigga the third name down? he is the leader and all...


----------



## slckr69

uhoh i smell trouble.


----------



## moron

the order does not matter....this is just suppose to be a list of people that are in easy

Current Team Easy members

Trigga
mike123
Badrad1532
itstheiceman
stitchgrip
BlackSunshine
Cueball
Fargo
Dawgs
Joga Bonito
assclown
PaNo617
Leasure1
Jim


----------



## the REASON

so if the order doesnt matter why is trigga on top of the list now?


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> so if the order doesnt matter why is trigga on top of the list now?:laugh:


Thats one very good question


----------



## slckr69

you should pry remove its theiceman from your list


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> you should pry remove its theiceman from your list


not till he confirms that he left to join your evil team


----------



## slckr69

u removed your gay sig .. isnt that sing enough for you?


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> u removed your gay sig .. isnt that sing enough for you?


I'm not understanding what your trying to say


----------



## the REASON

his team easy signature is gone, thus showing his leave from team easy.


----------



## slckr69

thanks nj


----------



## moron

your saying that he droped our teams sig?


----------



## slckr69

na duh.


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> na duh.


teh......Like o,my god....no he like just didn't

no ****


----------



## DC2RJUN

NJKILLSYOU said:


> his team easy signature is gone, thus showing his leave from team easy.
























I smell trouble, is he gonna get jumped out hahaha j/k


----------



## Trigga

....almost at a 1000


----------



## moron

lets continue......my name is hank.......fuckface

Jesus christ I love that movie.....me myself and Irene.....LOL


----------



## Trigga

time to bring back the dashhh jim...lets do itt!


----------



## slckr69

is only here to break ur hearts.


----------



## Trigga

yea...im weeping

dashhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## moron

I'm going to be the 100 poster......everybody lets get this thing running


----------



## slckr69

lamest dash ever!


----------



## Trigga

fuckk...


----------



## the REASON

:thisthreadonlygotthisfarduetorip:


----------



## Trigga

are u on crack?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

NJKILLSYOU said:


> :thisthreadonlygotthisfar*duetorip*:


that a shame


----------



## Trigga

So is the fact that your name is based off two teams you hate the most...


----------



## slckr69

why do you hate me.?


----------



## Trigga

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> why do you hate me.?


me?


----------



## moron

yes.........


----------



## the REASON

are you mocking the mans typing abilities?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> So is the fact that your name is based off two teams you hate the most...


NO!..i dont hate both team...I just dont want the team to be the as these 2 team..that why i use 2 of these name.

RIP= help out forum, fun, joke, spame, etc...

EASY= help out forum,spame, lame, disrespect, etc...

ERAISPY= main goal is the help out forum and give advise, no spame, no lame ....


----------



## Trigga

NJKILLSYOU said:


> are you mocking the mans typing abilities?


ummm yes i am..


----------



## slckr69

spame..... omg omg omg omg lolololol rofl rofl i believe i have confused fez again.


----------



## Trigga

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> So is the fact that your name is based off two teams you hate the most...


NO!..i dont hate both team*s*...I just dont want the team to be the *same* as these 2 team*s*..that why i use *these two names.*

RIP= help out forum, fun, joke, spame, etc...

EASY= help out forum,spame, lame, disrespect, etc...

ERAISPY= main goal is the help out forum and give advise, no spame, no lame ....








[/quote]


----------



## slckr69

Trigga said:


> are you mocking the mans typing abilities?


ummm yes i am..
[/quote]

wow isnt that odd.. i believe u yelled at me when i did that.. hypocrit


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> spame..... omg omg omg omg lolololol rofl rofl i believe i have confused fez again.


LOLLL


----------



## slckr69

oh man thats my one good laugh of the day


----------



## moron

whatever you guys say.....all I know is that I'm in the mision for the 1000 post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!............

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

I desetrve this page...I know im going to get this...


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> are you mocking the mans typing abilities?


ummm yes i am..
[/quote]

wow isnt that odd.. i believe u yelled at me when i did that.. hypocrit
[/quote]








i was just trying to help

ALMOST AT 1000


----------



## Trigga

NOOO ITS ALL MINES

8 MORE!!!!!


----------



## slckr69

hehe man o man trigs i cant wait till you abondone this sh*t hole you call HOS and come join us in rip in the HOF


----------



## Trigga

994











slckr69 said:


> hehe man o man trigs i cant wait till you abondone this sh*t hole you call HOS and come join us in rip in the HOF


ill join u in that thread as soon as i get to 1000... as a EASY rep of course...


----------



## slckr69

wickie wickie waaa jim west desperado dont wanna see my hand where my hip be at.


----------



## moron

THIS IS MINE!!!!!!BACK AWAY









jesus...only 4 more


----------



## slckr69

this is mine this is where my babies come from!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

I dont really see what is the main goal for EASY..you guys spend more time here then helping out in the forum....


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> this is mine this is where my babies come from!


yea....whatever...Iknow I got this


----------



## slckr69

ITS A PARTY RIP STOLD YOUR 1000!!!!!


----------



## Trigga

1000


----------



## moron

YEs!!

1000


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> ITS A PARTY RIP STOLD YOUR 1000!!!!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

hehe at least i got the topz...1000 means nothing...its the one after the goal that meanz everythinggg









when was this a rule?

right now bitches


----------



## moron

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!
.....

WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!I was right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trigga

read the new VERY CONVENIENT rule


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> ITS A PARTY RIP STOLD YOUR 1000!!!!!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

hehe at least i got the topz...1000 means nothing...its the one after the goal that meanz everythinggg









when was this a rule?

right now bitches








[/quote]

LOL


----------



## Trigga




----------



## slckr69

watever u gotta tell yourself to get through the night/


----------



## moron

........................twice


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> watever u gotta tell yourself to get through the night/


----------



## moron

Hay GG....ever came to the concideration of joining team easy


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> *Hay GG....ever came to the concideration of joining team easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is the good laugh of the day..


----------



## Trigga

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> *Hay GG....ever came to the concideration of joining team easy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*That is the laugh of the day..*




































[/quote]


----------



## moron

thanks for the compliment....


----------



## Trigga

ANWAYZZZ....


----------



## moron

lets drink beer you son of a bitches


----------



## Trigga

sorryy im about to smoke...i never mix the two...lol

oh what the hell


----------



## moron

LOL......trigga....I'm stocking you


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

with out RIP i dont think EASY would get 1000 that EASY...


----------



## slckr69

hey show easy some respect eraispy!! they have a thread thats 1000 posts long!


----------



## moron

with me around!!!you can forget about rip.....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

slckr69 said:


> with me around!!!you can forget about rip.....


another good laugh


----------



## the REASON

OMG! LAWLZ!


----------



## moron




----------



## Trigga

EASYYYYY


----------



## slckr69

DER I M GONNA MAKE A TEAM CALLED YPSIARE


----------



## Trigga

LMAO


----------



## moron

LMAO.........................twice


----------



## Leasure1

f*ck!!! I missed the 1000th post screwing around the house. oh well, who got it?


----------



## Trigga

me


----------



## moron

me...................twice









trigga....Im stocking you


----------



## Trigga




----------



## moron




----------



## the REASON

wow, just wow. thanks for not harrasing me through PM anymore jim.


----------



## C0Rey

yeah jim i weird through PM's

well congrats Slcr for making the 1000


----------



## moron

EVILAFOOT>>>>hay gg


----------



## Leasure1

NJ, you know you want to be a part of team easy :laugh:


----------



## the REASON

nah im good, i think teams are stupid.


----------



## Leasure1

And I like the frogy pic in your sig jim.


----------



## Trigga

lol Jimz talkin to you guys through pm? lol NJ forward me one of his messages i wanna see what he said.


----------



## the REASON

oh no! he likes the frog! kick him out guys!


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> oh no! he likes the frog! kick him out guys!


How about we kick you out......

hay gg


----------



## Trigga

Hi GG!


----------



## moron

posts for no reason

/leaves


----------



## the REASON

he didnt say anything besides wanting to join RIP and wondering what the point of team easy is.

nah he just sent me wierd smileys. for no reason.


----------



## Trigga

lol what a freak


----------



## slckr69

Leasure1 said:


> f*ck!!! I missed the 1000th post screwing around the house. oh well, who got it?


team rip stold your 1000th!

yeah and nj i got a bunch of smileys from him too and then he mocks u.s. soldiers.


----------



## the REASON




----------



## slckr69

i swear to god everytime i see trigga post 2 seconds later jim is there saying x2 .


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> lol what a freak


----------



## cueball

slckr69 said:


> i swear to god everytime i see trigga post 2 seconds later jim is there saying x2 .


aint nothin but a eazy thang....


----------



## Trigga

yeeeeeeee


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> i swear to god everytime i see trigga post 2 seconds later jim is there saying x2 .


ahahaha

thats why I kept saying ...who whats to get stocked

and thats why I was telling trigga that I was stocking him

EVILAFOOT


----------



## joey'd

lol your 1000 got stolen by rip

haha


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> i swear to god everytime i see trigga post 2 seconds later jim is there saying x2 .


ahahaha..thats what I was meaning when I kept on saying who wants to ge stocked...'

then I was telling trigga that I was stocking him

EVILAFOOT


----------



## acestro

slckr69 said:


> ITS A PARTY RIP STOLD YOUR 1000!!!!!


awesome


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> i swear to god everytime i see trigga post 2 seconds later jim is there saying x2 .


ahahaha

thats why I kept saying ...who whats to get stocked

and thats why I was telling trigga that I was stocking him

EVILAFOOT
[/quote]

ok is he a shelve or can goods ? no i dont think he needs to get stocked...

now you may be sick enough to *stalk him or he wants to get stalked or maybe stalking but not stocking. thats just odd. unless your a stock boy at walmart?


----------



## moron

Ya..........don't make me post pics in you AQHU thread


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> Ya..........don't make me post pics in you AQHU thread


as long as the spelling on those said pictures is correct im fine with it.

STUFF!


----------



## moron

OK....here is the deal...you post here....I post there......you don't post here, I don't post there....


----------



## acestro

stuff

oooo! Stuff tops! Niiiiiiiicccccccceeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## slckr69

Stuff

what would you do in here all alone with trigga??

hey timbz it must be ur birthday meat spin II is coming out soon.


----------



## moron

don't get me started...I may be alone.....BUt I have the power to take over the AQHU


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> don't get me started...I may be alone.....BUt I have the power to take over the AQHU


??? hmm neat really do you have your own forum?


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> don't get me started...I may be alone.....BUt I have the power to take over the AQHU


??? hmm neat really do you have your own forum?
[/quote]

why are you asking me...if we did you all would be spamming all day in it....your just posting to higher or post count ah.......getting better at this good cop/bad cop thing


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> don't get me started...I may be alone.....BUt I have the power to take over the AQHU


??? hmm neat really do you have your own forum?
[/quote]

why are you asking me...if we did you all would be spamming all day in it....your just posting to higher or post count ah.......getting better at this good cop/bad cop thing
[/quote]

yeah you know instead of practicing good cop bad cop. maybe you should try taking some spelling and grammer classes.


----------



## moron

actually, my grammer is good, but I don't read over as I type :nod:


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> actually, my grammer is good, but I don't read over as I type :nod:


really do you realize you just created a run on sentence?


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> actually, my grammer is good, but I don't read over as I type :nod:


really do you realize you just created a run on sentence?
[/quote]

it does't matter.....THis is a forum not school
I just type in whatever that comes in my head

/has to watch his spelling and grammer because of slckr69


----------



## acestro

Jim99 said:


> actually, my grammer is good, but I don't read over as I type :nod:


really do you realize you just created a run on sentence?
[/quote]

it does't matter.....THis is a forum not school
I just type in whatever that comes in my head

/has to watch his spelling and grammer because of slckr69
[/quote]

Did you mean: grammar


----------



## slckr69

Jim99 said:


> actually, my grammer is good, but I don't read over as I type :nod:


really do you realize you just created a run on sentence?
[/quote]

it does't matter.....THis is a forum not school
I just type in whatever that comes in my head

/has to watch his spelling and grammer because of slckr69
[/quote]

I just type in whatever comes into my head.

no need for "that" in the sentence.


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> actually, my grammer is good, but I don't read over as I type :nod:


really do you realize you just created a run on sentence?
[/quote]

it does't matter.....THis is a forum not school
I just type in whatever that comes in my head

/has to watch his spelling and grammer because of slckr69
[/quote]

Did you mean: grammar
[/quote]

sweet test.......But no

/thinks I'm stupid


----------



## slckr69

well your in the right hall then.


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> well your in the right hall then.


I did that on purpose to mess with ya.........Why you think I wrote thinks i'm stupid in the bottom


----------



## acestro

I heard slckr has sex with people's grammers....


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> I heard slckr has sex with people's grammers....












/not really funny, but posted to higher my post count


----------



## slckr69

man i wish trigga was here so i could have a half way sophisticated conversation.


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> man i wish trigga was here so i could have a half way sophisticated conversation.


----------



## moron

:laugh:


----------



## Trigga

Jim99 said:


> :laugh:










........x2


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> :laugh:


:laugh: ........x2









[/quote]

yayaya................................I got tops you son of a bitches


----------



## Trigga

give it uppp



Trigga said:


> give it uppp


haha


----------



## moron

lol

/not really funny, but posted to higher my post count


----------



## Trigga




----------



## moron

now its funny


----------



## PinKragon

this is the first time i stop by here, and not offense but i think this is just replica, imitation, knock off, or a "wanna be" of Team RIP IMO...











Jim99 said:


> lol
> 
> /not really funny, but posted to higher my post count


do u guys also dash??


----------



## Leasure1

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

A replicate of rip. naaahhh


----------



## PinKragon

Leasure1 said:


> ooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> A replicate of rip. naaahhh


do u know what is a "replica"?? yeah that a replica hun!


----------



## Leasure1

oh my god, that went right over your head.

Typical female.

Ever heard of sarcasm?


----------



## PinKragon

Leasure1 said:


> oh my god, that went right over your head.
> 
> Typical female.
> 
> Ever heard of sarcasm?


thats the question I should ask you....lol 
And anything but the typical female here


----------



## Leasure1

J/K.....J/K


----------



## PinKragon

Leasure1 said:


> J/K.....J/K


hehe i know u guys want a girl on ur team.. but I am already on the other team, man i shouldn be posting here, ok ciao!


----------



## Leasure1

What thread am I in?









I think there are tons of people in more than one team......so you can join easy if ya want!!!


----------



## Death in #'s

is team easy about someone's mom or sis

or probably PinKragon


----------



## PinKragon

Dr. Green said:


> is team easy about someone's mom or sis
> 
> or probably PinKragon


is all about you!!!


----------



## Death in #'s

PinKragon said:


> is team easy about someone's mom or sis
> 
> or probably PinKragon


is all about you!!!
[/quote]
i am easy im a slut


----------



## PinKragon

Dr. Green said:


> is team easy about someone's mom or sis
> 
> or probably PinKragon


is all about you!!!
[/quote]
i am easy im a slut
[/quote]










u said it.... Thank you!


----------



## Death in #'s

PinKragon said:


> is team easy about someone's mom or sis
> 
> or probably PinKragon


is all about you!!!
[/quote]
i am easy im a slut
[/quote]

:nod:

u said it.... Thank you!
[/quote]

no problem im a proud slut


----------



## moron

I smell spam


----------



## Death in #'s

Jim99 said:


> I smell spam


and i smell ass with your avatar


----------



## PinKragon

Jim99 said:


> I smell spam


good sense!


----------



## Trigga

I smell fries


----------



## Death in #'s

Trigga said:


> I smell fries


i smell the ferrets cage and its time to change it


----------



## Trigga

I smell windex


----------



## stitchgrip

srry guys i havnt posted in a while i was gone for christmas and just got back so a lot of things happened at the end of 2006 saddam dies pres. ford dies the king of soul dies sh*t whos next


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Dr. Green said:


> I smell spam


and i smell *ass with your avatar*
[/quote]


----------



## Leasure1

What are you doing in here 2p2f? Don't you have a cooler team to run?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Leasure1 said:


> What are you doing in here 2p2f? Don't you have a cooler team to run?


look who's talking...were you just in my thread earlier..


----------



## Leasure1

yes I was, and just posted again.....so go moniter your thread captain!!!


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahahaha nice


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

hahahhaaahahah really nice.


----------



## stitchgrip

yet again your not where your supposed to be but if you really feel like helping this thread grow then by all means continue


----------



## moron

Dr. Green said:


> yet again your not where your supposed to be but if you really feel like helping this thread grow then by all means continue


true, true


----------



## Leasure1

I thought it was funny.........lol


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

stitchgrip said:


> yet again your not where your supposed to be but if you really feel like helping this thread grow then by all means continue


true, true
[/quote]
/// such a copy RIP want to be ////dash dash shame very shame


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> yet again your not where your supposed to be but if you really feel like helping this thread grow then by all means continue


true, true
[/quote]
/// such a copy RIP want to be ////dash dash shame very shame















[/quote]

I don't find nothing funny about using dash...No I'm not a copy cat......

you shouldn't be talking because you were in this team.....AND the fact that you names your "team" rip and easy in one word makes you a coopy cat....


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

lol....it really to funny..ok my last post i'm done with this..

good luck guys.


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> lol....it really to funny..ok my last post i'm done with this..
> 
> good luck guys.


ya


----------



## Leasure1

what is diff about 2p2f's thread. Oh, that's right, it's about him "TEAM".....I forgot.


----------



## stitchgrip

im bored guys so im going to spam this message


----------



## moron

lets just post any random sh*t to hire our post count.....here!!!

*EDIT*

/I got tops


----------



## stitchgrip

hahahahahaha except i dont want to get tons of pages because of that at least carry on some kind of conversation like "hello jim is there anything new going on"


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> hahahahahaha except i dont want to get tons of pages because of that at least carry on some kind of conversation like "hello jim is there anything new going on"


LOL...lets keep posting

our postcount is increasing....


----------



## stitchgrip

is there any new sh*t to see on the net worth my time because im at work and i feel like i have seen everything there is to see


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> is there any new sh*t to see on the net worth my time because im at work and i feel like i have seen everything there is to see


thats cool.....you can use piranha-fury at your work

lets keep posting!


----------



## stitchgrip

ya i work ar a rodeway inn as the head front desk so i have 8 hrs a day to kill so ive seen just about everything there is to see


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> ya i work ar a rodeway inn as the head front desk so i have 8 hrs a day to kill so ive seen just about everything there is to see


thats cool

in curiosity what fish setuo do you have> if any


----------



## stitchgrip

as of right now i actually dont have any p's i have my cichlid tank (110 g) and i have my puffer tank i have an extra 110 set aside for a p but i live in az and my rhom died like 4 months ago and i dont have the money right now to get another of any kind shipped to me. i had the money at one point but the order fell through with the spilo and sence then ive pretty much been posting in this area till i can get another


----------



## moron

cool, How did your rhom die?how big was it?


----------



## stitchgrip

was about 8 and i left town assuming that the person i left him to knew how to take care of him well he didnt and he got very sick and died shortly after. i was moving from my parents house to the valley here and had to be gone for a couple of days taking care of stuff


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> was about 8 and i left town assuming that the person i left him to knew how to take care of him well he didnt and he got very sick and died shortly after. i was moving from my parents house to the valley here and had to be gone for a couple of days taking care of stuff












I would of been really mad if that happend to me


----------



## stitchgrip

ya tell me about it i guess all the guy did while i was gone was feed the sh*t out of him all the fuckin time and he got really sick


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> ya tell me about it i guess all the guy did while i was gone was feed the sh*t out of him all the fuckin time and he got really sick


wow....I currently have a sanchezi...mmm-about 5 in and somedays he will eat...but now this past week...he won't eat...any secrets


----------



## stitchgrip

did you already try changing the food or feeding time i know with my old rhom which im sure is different he wouldnt eat unless the light was off


----------



## bob351

Jim99 said:


> ya tell me about it i guess all the guy did while i was gone was feed the sh*t out of him all the fuckin time and he got really sick


wow....I currently have a sanchezi...mmm-about 5 in and somedays he will eat...but now this past week...he won't eat...any secrets
[/quote]
bloody food :nod:


----------



## stitchgrip

that could work also havnt tried it so i cant give any good advice on it


----------



## moron

what did you feed your rhom?

gotta go.....be back tommorw...sp


----------



## stitchgrip

shrimp smelt when smaller blood worms and krill every once in a while a feeder


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> shrimp smelt when smaller blood worms and krill every once in a while a feeder


my shrimp loves shrimp :nod:


----------



## Trigga

and my cactus sure loves water...cant give it too much tho


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> and my cactus sure loves water...cant give it too much tho


hahahahaha










*EDIT*

I didn't even know I had tops


----------



## cueball

Jim99 said:


> ya tell me about it i guess all the guy did while i was gone was feed the sh*t out of him all the fuckin time and he got really sick


wow....I currently have a sanchezi...mmm-about 5 in and somedays he will eat...but now this past week...he won't eat...any secrets
[/quote]
i think 5inchs is like the size they go from baby to adult,, mabe iam rong but i noticed a big drop in how much that eat at 5inch mark,,,


----------



## moron

^^^I hate when he doesn't eats


----------



## Leasure1

whazzzzz uppppp


----------



## stitchgrip

whats crackalackin playboy


----------



## moron

Leasure1 said:


> whazzzzz uppppp


nothin but the sky


----------



## Trigga

and my roof...


----------



## moron

and my roof too


----------



## stitchgrip

so whats everybody doing for newyears im gettin wasted


----------



## moron

my too...Im in pennselvania now


----------



## stitchgrip

nice im goin to my bros party. some of the hottest girls i have ever seen always roll out to his parties.( if you didnt know my brother is in a band called signs of betrayal whiched placed 2nd in the country in the zippo hot tour and is like 6th on the top 10 in poland) so basically there will be lots of hot girls and beer


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> nice im goin to my bros party. some of the hottest girls i have ever seen always roll out to his parties.( if you didnt know my brother is in a band called signs of betrayal whiched placed 2nd in the country in the zippo hot tour and is like 6th on the top 10 in poland) so basically there will be lots of hot girls and beer










you are so lucky, Im stuck here with my family.....NO girls


----------



## stitchgrip

ya dude check them out at signsofbetrayal.com or myspace.com/signsofbetrayal


----------



## moron

awesome









checked out the pics in the upper right corner


----------



## stitchgrip

upper right corner which ones are those


----------



## moron

I looked at the pics....and the icon/limk was in the upper right corner


----------



## stitchgrip

this one is my bro
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?...ageID=933107647


----------



## Trigga

IM SMOKIN WEEEEEEEEEEEEED...but its all gonna be over at 1







my brejinzz parents are gonna be home at two so its startin at 11 and ending at 1..sall good tho i still wont remember a thing...like 4 super blunts in rotation..gooood times


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Happy new year EASY....dont drink and drive..be safe.


----------



## stitchgrip

same to you man even tho your not in easy we can respect the wishes not do drink and drive. actually where im at there are road blocks about ever mile or so where they are randomely giving tests


----------



## acestro

Didn't drink a drop of alcohol.









Was designated driver.









No ticket.









No buzz.









:laugh:

(responsible tops?)


----------



## moron

lol :laugh:


----------



## acestro




----------



## moron

acestro said:


>


meh....


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


>


----------



## moron

acestro said:


>










....................twice


----------



## slckr69

Hey guys good luck with your team maybe by the time im back you guys will have ur own forum .


----------



## moron

slckr69 said:


> Hey guys good luck with your team maybe by the time im back you guys will have ur own forum .


----------



## Trigga

slckr69 said:


> Hey guys good luck with your team maybe by the time im back you guys will have ur own forum .


Thanks alot Slckr


----------



## acestro

I think you guys have toughed it out so long that you guys deserve the first shot, to be honest.


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> I think you guys have toughed it out so long that you guys deserve the first shot, to be honest.


Omg i think im going to cry









Thanks ace that means a lot


----------



## acestro

werd.










I have faith in you guys.


----------



## Trigga

Where does it show him dissing the donations?


----------



## acestro

girlyboy just posted this crap in the donations thread. It's off topic and rude. And his justifications are whack.

btw, danny is a little bitch. Who else would post this kind of crap in a thread about RIP donating money to pfury:



DannyBoy17 said:


> ^ he is like that cause he is p-fury "Drama Queen"


Ive learned from the best...my boy PGD of course!
[/quote]

I guess my point was that as much as Easy and RIP argue, none of you guys (and no one in 2p2f's group) would have done such a shitty thing. I'm just over that little punk's crap. He's the biggest hypocrite on this site.


----------



## the REASON

this team sh*t is getting completely out of hand. i dont even think rip deserves the subforum we have, let alone team easy.


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> ^ he is like that cause he is p-fury "Drama Queen"


Ive learned from the best...my boy PGD of course!
[/quote]

I guess my point was that as much as Easy and RIP argue, none of you guys (and no one in 2p2f's group) would have done such a shitty thing. I'm just over that little punk's crap. He's the biggest hypocrite on this site.
[/quote]










i didnt know dannyboy was even like that.


----------



## acestro

d-boy is a sneaky little bitch that sneaks shots in. He apparently holds grudges and likes to sneak in underhanded shots. I dont know why he acts that way, I used to think he was cool. On top of that, if you look in his lame thread, he has the nerve to demote me in his own lame group. I've helped more hobbyists than he's even seen.

I'm done with it, but I dont appreciate the girlish bickering he did in that proud thread for RIP.



NJKILLSYOU said:


> this team sh*t is getting completely out of hand. i dont even think rip deserves the subforum we have, let alone team easy.


I actually kind of get your point. I think the key is to keep having fun and making cool threads in that RIP subforum (which we're getting back on track to doing). It doesn't help to have two members spamming all of those threads though.....


----------



## the REASON

acestro said:


> this team sh*t is getting completely out of hand. i dont even think rip deserves the subforum we have, let alone team easy.


I actually kind of get your point. I think *the key is to keep having fun* and making cool threads in that RIP subforum (which we're getting back on track to doing). It doesn't help to have *two members spamming all of those threads* though.....








[/quote]

those kind of go hand in hand ace...


----------



## Trigga

SOOOOOOOOO

whos awake?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

Trigga said:


> ^ he is like that cause he is p-fury "Drama Queen"


*Ive learned from the best...my boy PGD of course!*
[/quote]

I guess my point was that as much as Easy and RIP argue, none of you guys (and no one in 2p2f's group) would have done such a shitty thing. I'm just over that little punk's crap. He's the biggest hypocrite on this site.
[/quote]










i didnt know dannyboy was even like that.
[/quote]

wtf is that sh*t supposed to mean?????? how am i brought into something i didnt even post in?? and is that danny saying sh*t about me i take it?


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> wtf is that sh*t supposed to mean?????? how am i brought into something i didnt even post in?? *and is that danny saying sh*t about me i take it?*


----------



## Trigga

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ^ he is like that cause he is p-fury "Drama Queen"


*Ive learned from the best...my boy PGD of course!*
[/quote]

I guess my point was that as much as Easy and RIP argue, none of you guys (and no one in 2p2f's group) would have done such a shitty thing. I'm just over that little punk's crap. He's the biggest hypocrite on this site.
[/quote]










i didnt know dannyboy was even like that.
[/quote]

wtf is that sh*t supposed to mean?????? how am i brought into something i didnt even post in?? and is that danny saying sh*t about me i take it?
[/quote]

umm who are you again


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

why doesnt this section allow you to post pics?


----------



## MONGO 

piranha_guy_dan said:


> why doesnt this section allow you to post pics?


because its stupid


----------



## Trigga

it doesnt?


----------



## moron

you can with the url thingy


----------



## slckr69

lol i like how dannyboy just brought in pgd that was silly.

pgd has been pretty cool lately and we only had strife cuz i called all canadians smelly....

hmmm wait isnt that how easy started. ?


----------



## acestro

slckr69 said:


> lol i like how dannyboy just brought in pgd that was silly.
> 
> pgd has been pretty cool lately and we only had strife cuz i called all canadians smelly....
> 
> hmmm wait isnt that how easy started. ?


:laugh: Yup!

I dont know what's up girlboy's anus, and I dont know why he picked on PGD from left field. 
It's annoying and I'm done with it.

Nice pic Trigga, is that the Sri Lankan flag?


----------



## Trigga

Yup thats the Sri Lankan Flag


----------



## acestro

That's a cool flag!


----------



## Trigga

ONe of the most kurrupt governments..economy is falling apart..war ravaged for the past 20+ years.... but hey at least our flag looks good







:laugh:


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> ONe of the most kurrupt governments..economy is falling apart..war ravaged for the past 20+ years.... but hey at least our flag looks good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


oh, that sucks. Tsunami didn't help either, I'm guessing.


----------



## Trigga

lol not in the least bit we did get some money from other countries but i think less than 60% of it actually went to the people affected.


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> lol not in the least bit we did get some money from other countries but i think less than 60% of it actually went to the people affected.


----------



## moron

bump...


----------



## Trigga

hey..its team easy


----------



## the REASON

Jim99 said:


> bump...


wow...


----------



## Trigga




----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> bump...


wow...
[/quote]


----------



## Trigga

gonna get a caffeine rush soon


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> gonna get a caffeine rush soon


thats the x-mas spirit


----------



## Trigga

haha i got the 1200th post


----------



## Dawgz

i dont like team ERAISPY

.......errr


----------



## Trigga

Werd...hey dawgs i got more posts in 6 moths than you got in over a year :rasp:


----------



## Dawgz

yea, but ur posts usually are retarded...

a.k.a "crazy ass shoal"


----------



## C0Rey

hahaha good stuff.. whait im not supposed to post here ... or can i ?


----------



## Trigga

sure you can lol...EASY and RIP are cool with each other. Well at least most of us are...i dunno about everyone.


----------



## C0Rey

ok, i thought it was cool again.. jus checking..

ahhh my tummy hurts a little today...


----------



## Trigga

Same here...got put on some medication for my ear infection..some strong as pill...burned my stomach for a whilee


----------



## C0Rey

i think its the 50 pounds of sushi and todays monster shake thats causing it.. im going to the crapper to see if i can fix is..


----------



## Trigga

Thats not gonna be fun...


----------



## C0Rey

/havnt gotten time to go yet.. just letting you know for some reason,,


----------



## Trigga

another EXTREMELY FLOP day

wondering how C0reys bladder feels..









Hey...its Team EASY


----------



## C0Rey

/feels fine....


----------



## Trigga

good to know







happy for you..ate some wheaties last night so the fibre of todays dump would be smooth as a transaction on anyone elses credit card other than mines...


----------



## Trigga

hiya GG


----------



## moron

first post of the day


----------



## Trigga

yeah jim u needa pick up the pace!!


----------



## moron

I know


----------



## Trigga

My wife


----------



## moron

my wife......

no wife


----------



## Trigga

loser...


----------



## moron

Im single.......


----------



## Trigga

i am too...we broke up 2 days before christmas


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> i am too...we broke up 2 days before christmas


You bum...thats the x-mas spirit!!!!!!!!

LOL

Does any body here fish?


----------



## Trigga

Lol yee i returned all the sh*t i bought her infront of her face...it was jokess



Jim99 said:


> Does any body here fish?


Nope


----------



## joey'd

im not helping this thread in any way


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> Does any body here fish?


Nope
[/quote]

hahaha

I fish about 2 a year

you know I fish with the spinner bait, jerk baits, and crack baits?


----------



## joey'd

does post count here?


----------



## moron

I have no idea

let me see


----------



## moron

I had 1751

Now I have ?

*EDIT*

It still count

I have 1752 now


----------



## Trigga

joey said:


> does post count here?


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> does post count here?


:nod:
[/quote]

yup


----------



## Trigga




----------



## moron

I'm gunna get my flag up later


----------



## Trigga

were u from?


----------



## cueball

Jim99 said:


> i am too...we broke up 2 days before christmas


You bum...thats the x-mas spirit!!!!!!!!

LOL

Does any body here fish?
[/quote]
arr me matie i fish on da great atlantic ocean


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> were u from?


the Dominican Republic


----------



## Trigga

Tru truuu


----------



## Trigga




----------



## AKSkirmish

Wonders why red and blue make green :nod:


----------



## Trigga

makes magenta :rasp:


----------



## moron

AKSkirmish said:


> Wonders why red and blue make green :nod:


yellow and blue makes green


----------



## AKSkirmish

:rasp: LMFAO


----------



## moron

AKSkirmish said:


> :rasp: LMFAO


haha gotem


----------



## Trigga

hahaha


----------



## moron

eehehehee










what are you seeing when you see black, white, black, white, black and white?

kind of hard to put that in a sentence....o-WELL


----------



## AKSkirmish

I see the color pink-turquise :nod:


----------



## moron

AKSkirmish said:


> I see the color pink-turquise :nod:


I'm I know blue and yellow =green


----------



## Trigga

i see white...and when i look at myself...i see brown


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> i see white...and when i look at myself...i see brown


was that a joke...?


----------



## Trigga

maybe









is it funny?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Jim99 said:


> i see white...and when i look at myself...i see brown


was that a joke...?
[/quote]

Does a bear sh*t in the woods and then wipe his ass with a fluffy white rabitt?


----------



## Trigga

get it cause..the skin of the site is white...and when i look at myself..cus my skin is brownn i see brown haha...i dunno if thats funny or not i just said it to fit in











AKSkirmish said:


> i see white...and when i look at myself...i see brown


was that a joke...?
[/quote]

Does a bear sh*t in the woods and then wipe his ass with a fluffy white rabitt?:rasp:
[/quote]


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> i see white...and when i look at myself...i see brown


was that a joke...?
[/quote]

Does a bear sh*t in the woods and then wipe his ass with a fluffy white rabitt?:rasp:
[/quote]

ROFL........ahahahaha


----------



## Trigga

No i dont see the irony sorry


----------



## moron

hahahahaha..........Idikolopo


----------



## acestro

Who's got yer back Trigg?....

me, that's who. Check this out...


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> Who's got yer back Trigg?....
> 
> me, that's who. Check this out...


how do you do that?


----------



## acestro

I found it. If I could make it, that would be awesome.


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> Who's got yer back Trigg?....
> 
> me, that's who. Check this out...


OMG


----------



## moron

that kicks asses


----------



## Trigga




----------



## moron

Trigga said:


>










....................twice


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Dawgz said:


> i dont like team ERAISPY
> 
> .......errr


What do we say or do for you to hate us? do you hate the whole team or just a member in team?


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> i dont like team ERAISPY
> 
> .......errr


What do we say or do for you to hate us? do you hate the whole team or just a member in team?
[/quote]

.................errr


----------



## Trigga




----------



## moron

Trigga said:


>


QFT


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

just a simple question...I believe I've ask Dawgz not triggu or jimboo


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> just a simple question...I believe I've ask Dawgz not triggu or jimboo


Oo..................your good


----------



## Trigga

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> just a simple question...I believe I've ask Dawgz not triggu or jimboo


HAHAHAHAHAHA
















ur HILARIOUS u shud consider a carrerr in comedy

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

AHAHAHAHA

AHAHAHAHA

AHAHAHA

NO


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> Who's got yer back Trigg?....
> 
> me, that's who. Check this out...


OMG























[/quote]


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> just a simple question...I believe I've ask Dawgz not triggu or jimboo


HAHAHAHAHAHA
















ur HILARIOUS u shud consider a carrerr in comedy

AHAHAHAHAHAHA

AHAHAHAHA

AHAHAHAHA

AHAHAHA

NO








[/quote]

ooooooohhh......gotem


----------



## Trigga

yupp

4800


----------



## Dawgz

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> just a simple question...I believe I've ask Dawgz not triggu or jimboo


2-3 members.









ur safe tho


----------



## Trigga

isnt too 2p2fury HILARIOUS...triggu OMG funniest thing ever


----------



## moron

2p2f is like so funny...OMG don't tell me about it

no ****


----------



## the REASON

Jim99 said:


> 2p2f is like so funny...OMG don't tell me about it
> 
> *no *****


you arent fooling anyone...


----------



## Trigga




----------



## Trigga




----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> 2p2f is like so funny...OMG don't tell me about it
> 
> *no *****


you arent fooling anyone...
[/quote]










TOPS!!!


----------



## Trigga

IM gonna be gone all day soooo

*Hey.....Its team EASY*


----------



## moron

I'm gunna be here 4:30pm to the whole day









and ya...its team easy


----------



## moron

ok I will be back around 5:30+


----------



## moron

Im back!!!!


----------



## acestro




----------



## moron

Im back again


----------



## acestro

This thread is almost as cool as AQHU.

Am I joking?


----------



## C0Rey




----------



## moron

I'm back again









where are you triggs?


----------



## the REASON

he told me he thought you were ugly.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> he told me he thought you were ugly.


I will make you ass ugly...with my computer


----------



## the REASON

dont be jealous that im beautiful.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> dont be jealous that im beautiful.


that was the gayest quote ever!!!

thats going in my sig


----------



## the REASON

haha sweet.


----------



## moron

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha sweet.


Ok, OK......I take that back

/too lazy


----------



## joey'd

hi


----------



## moron

joey said:


> hi


/bye


----------



## Trigga

Guess whos back


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> Guess whos back


Its about time


----------



## Trigga

Congrats Jim 1300!

Yea i was chillin wit my boy in saugga and bramptonn ended up stayin out so late that i just slept over at his house


----------



## Trigga

Get on it


----------



## Badrad1532

have not posted in this thread for a while, Team easy Rocks. Not only do we help alot of people on the site, were all about good old fashion fun that everyone on the site can enjoy. CHEERS


----------



## Trigga

thanks for droppin by badrad...check out the myspace!


----------



## Trigga

Yo jim when u see this pm me i needa talk to u


----------



## cueball

the real eazy


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> Yo jim when u see this pm me i needa talk to u


Im in


----------



## stitchgrip

srry guys i havnt been on in a while i dont have the internet at home anymore


----------



## Trigga

Sall good stitch...CHECK OUT THE MYSPACE PAGE!!!


----------



## stitchgrip

what page is that


----------



## moron

!!!!!!!!im back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trigga

stitchgrip said:


> what page is that


Click here for TEAM EASY MYSPACE


----------



## stitchgrip

k i added you


----------



## moron

TTT


----------



## stitchgrip

somebody accept me


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> somebody accept me


Next year


----------



## stitchgrip

oooo


----------



## moron

stitchgrip said:


> oooo


ahahahahahaha


----------



## cueball

Jim99 said:


> somebody accept me


Next year
[/quote]
ha classic comeback...


----------



## moron

ya lets ok play some teh..game


----------



## cueball

i know sinky


----------



## moron

/posts

/leaves


----------



## moron

sorry guys.................I'm out of easy


----------



## stitchgrip

what brings up this new idea


----------



## acestro

/welcomes Easy folks to switch to RIP

/no worries, all welcome


----------



## stitchgrip

srry homie riphas a lot of cool people in it but as a team i dont like it


----------



## moron

sorry.....you all can try to join rip if you all like









I really feel sorry........I'm really really sorry


----------



## stitchgrip

are you being serious


----------



## Trigga

yo are u serious....


----------



## stitchgrip

wow thats faglicious


----------



## Badrad1532

Join RIP and Go spam and Donate 150 dollars, Its cool, Its a free site, If im told to pay or I am told what the money goes too I might, I think that it is fine. But you will miss us, they have a lot of cool People? I understand they dont just spam but they do alot, this is the real P-fury help group, not them. I still hold my ground as saying they are no good for the site, except the few that help out. No bad feelings, Just my Opinion. Good luck because its not a frat and you shouldnt have to take tests to get in, you are just as good here at team easy, alot more appreciated here, a lot more helpful, Hope you stay. Once again IMO


----------



## Trigga

Wrd to big bird!!!! Thats realll talk badrad


----------



## Badrad1532

Hey man Im am just saying what i feel and Trying to work my way up in the team easy totem pole, You know. Its all about the truth to the team


----------



## Trigga

Consider it done


----------



## Badrad1532

for all you know rip and im sure it dosent but you can be paying for the weekend beer for the Moderators and the head guys at this site...LOL let me know what im donating to and I will


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

what is going on with easy? are you guy join rip? and have to donate to get in and answer some question??


----------



## Badrad1532

You dont have to donate but Where does it go? Team RIP acts like they are a leg up because they donate, I would but I wouldnt make a thread and brag. It would show within itself. I would to if it goes to some good for P's you know.

Members would notice without making a post


----------



## Trigga

Yeah TEAM EASY should run a charity to save the pirahna habitat in the rain forest..i can easily organize it if easy members will lead by example and join.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

is all easy going to rip? one team into two team?

i see you dont have any easy banner anymore..you are out?^^


----------



## Badrad1532

im down, now thats a leg up to the P-fury site and cause


----------



## Trigga

no hes getting a new one..VIP status


----------



## Badrad1532

am i out, Naw Im waiting for a Upgrade. Kinda like a promotion. lol


----------



## Trigga

yeeye i sent u the new abnner bro


----------



## the REASON

the donation RIP made was to help the cost of the website, because they aint free. Xenon and GG decided that the money would go towards a contest for all the members on the boards. the entry "exam" as you call it is so people who join arent confused by our inside jokes and phrases, nothing more. maybe you should stop worrying about us and start worrying about you.


----------



## Badrad1532

The cost of the website isnt a problem unless the creators charge everyone. Really my membership should be just as valuble as yours(if you donated) I was never told to pay or that I should pay. And if there is a contest that everyone is included everyone should pay right? Imagine if everyone on the site through in 1 dollar, that would be more of a donation and not only rip would be credited, Worry about what? we have nothin to worry about, we are making our way up, Gaining ground everyday!!

Nice banner huh? I bet you will want one. Thanks trigga


----------



## Badrad1532

and when I am notified about a website bankruptcy I will donate, but if it is for a contest, for the majority of the members if not all, if everyone pays 1 dollar, 1 dollar it will make it better and more than fair an a fun contest for everyone, Right? because if everyone pays they are all credited with the prize to the winner, and hence they all contributed to the site and the games and contest that go on, they are apart of something in a sense, Not just oh, RIP donated


----------



## the REASON

what the hell are you talking about. the website is paid for by advertisers which is why it cost you nothing, no one was told to pay it was our choice. so what your saying is every person who has donated any amount of money to the site donated pointlessly? ok buddy. and no, everyone shouldn't have to pay to enter the contest/giveaway. if you dont want to participate then dont. your a real piece of work there buddy. have fun with your team.


----------



## Badrad1532

well you said your donation is to the site "because they aint free." Well tell me what you mean? and all the money would go to a contest on the site? Am i included? if im not included thats not a fair contest right. Im just saying we would donate and not make a big thread about it, my last posts about the members would notice and We dont have to brag it speaks for itself. I speak clearly, and what i say is in my OWN opinion. Thanks


----------



## the REASON

1. to run a website costs money.

2. the contest is open to everyone.

3. no you dont.

4. yes it is.

im done posting here. you got a real good crew on your hands trigga.


----------



## Badrad1532

1. You said the advertisers pay for the site right? Read your posts, you say one thing then say another> You say a the advertisers pay, then you said your donation pays because the site aint free., why would it help if there is no dyer need for donations and the advertisers pay for the site? Because the site needs it? If they did they would charge

If its open to everyone then everyone should pay a dollar, It would raise more money then the rip donation.

Hence it would help more.

I speak more clearly then you"Because they aint free" Ebonics Everyone?

I will be making a donation on behalf of team easy to The site because I dont want you guys to think you are the only contributors on the site?

you dont have a leg up because you brag, You just look like braggers


----------



## Trigga

I would like to see which EASY members would actually donate..i can ask someone i know about a reputable charity to donate to to help pirahnas and there river systems in south america....i can see badrad is down for this who else is down?


----------



## Badrad1532

you know im down, If we are apart of a hobby and P's are our interest, then we should do something to help out OUR cause to the rivers and to the members who enjoy keeping P's. Because before you know it, if nobody does anything they will be illegal everywhere, we can stand out Here on P-fury, Not just a team, Everyone


----------



## Trigga

k ill talk to the guy right now...get this thing going..


----------



## the REASON

the "they aint free" part was me trying to get on your level. i now see its much lower than i thought. we raised the money to help the site. apparently the site didnt need help so the money is going towards the community. no one should have to donate to enter the giveaway regardless of how much money it will bring in, its a giveaway not a pay a dollar and maybe winaway. we arent the only contributors to the site, the are many member donators. go ahead and donate in the name of easy, that is a good thing. good night to you sir.


----------



## Badrad1532

You buddy, are no where near my level, so dont try to lower my intellegence to your level. Ebonics and crazy lingo isnt my language


----------



## Trigga




----------



## MONGO 

**moved to Hall of Stupiditiy**

oh wait its already here


----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


> **moved to Hall of Stupiditiy**
> 
> oh wait its already here


.deedni

This thread is so full of anger


----------



## PygoFanatic

This is the first time Ive even opened this thread! Looks like you guys are well on your way to 100 pages! Are you familiar with the concept of a dash?


----------



## acestro

PygoFanatic said:


> This is the first time Ive even opened this thread! Looks like you guys are well on your way to 100 pages! Are you familiar with the concept of a dash?


We've been trying to teach them :laugh:

I will say that this is the most entertaining thread in the Hall of Stupidity.

Not sure if that's saying much, but









poor team Easy


----------



## Trigga

we dont need ur pity









we need your support!!









lol jk...we can get it on our own soon enough


----------



## MONGO 

page 69


----------



## C0Rey

the naughty page!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Sad to say but why do members are leaving EASY really easy!...


----------



## C0Rey

good noone is here picking open that wound...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

it seem like eighter go to rip or just leave on the own...


----------



## C0Rey

picky picky


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

/oh wait

/tops

/where is jim99

/i see in rip application now..

/


----------



## C0Rey

worst tops ever 2p...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

C0Rey said:


> worst tops ever 2p...

















alteast i'm not trying to be like someone useing so many /////


----------



## C0Rey

i see


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

C0Rey said:


>


----------



## Trigga

2p2FURRY wat are u talkin bout? ONly one memeber left to go join RIP and its all good with me...at least they didnt contract the deadliest diesease(sp) of all

epilepsy


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

trigga!..what ever you say..


----------



## MONGO 

bitch fight!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

RockinTimbz said:


> bitch fight!


As you can see I'm not fight or anything....just droping by to see what going on that all...


----------



## C0Rey

and picky picky


----------



## Trigga

Hey...its team easy..


----------



## Trigga

Check out my thread in pirahna discussion for donations..


----------



## joey'd

:rasp:


----------



## Trigga




----------



## Dawgz

whos the traitor that left easy and went to RIP


----------



## MONGO 

Dawgz said:


> whos the traitor that left easy and went to RIP


trigga


----------



## cueball

sick him boyz


----------



## Trigga

RockinTimbz said:


> whos the traitor that left easy and went to RIP


trigga
[/quote]
HAHAHA
never....it was jim


----------



## moron




----------



## Dawgz

are u serious?


----------



## MONGO 

it was trigga


----------



## Trigga

Dawgz said:


> are u serious?


yep...hes even got an RIP application thread now


----------



## moron

...


----------



## Trigga

why even bothering posting if thats all your gonna say lol...like foreeal

anyways GO DONATE IN THE THREADD!!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga you sound piss off...there always a reason to join a team and leave the team..rather he be in easy, rip, or any other team. you should be happy for him and after all we are p-fury co member...it all fun, why take thing serious about it...


----------



## Trigga

he said the reason he left was because he wanted to raise his post count and get cool skulls.


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> he said the reason he left was because he wanted to raise his post count and get cool skulls.


I never said that....


----------



## alan

team squabble?


----------



## acestro

Team Dog Willy?

/invites Trigga to RIP

/again


----------



## moron




----------



## Trigga

Jim99 said:


> he said the reason he left was because he wanted to raise his post count and get cool skulls.


I never said that....
[/quote]
ye u did man dont lie


----------



## PygoFanatic

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> Trigga you sound piss off...there always a reason to join a team and leave the team..rather he be in easy, rip, or any other team. you should be happy for him and after all we are p-fury co member...it all fun, why take thing serious about it...


QFMFT!


----------



## stitchgrip

man a lot of things change because i dont log in everyday now hahahaha


----------



## Trigga

lol wuddup man


----------



## MONGO 

/trigga is invited to RIP


----------



## Trigga




----------



## MONGO 

trigga is invited to RIP


----------



## Trigga




----------



## Trigga

hey...its team easy biatchh


----------



## C0Rey

/team copyright violation!!

you know it


----------



## acestro

Trigga is invited into Team RIP


----------



## stitchgrip

maybe trigga dosent want to join rip


----------



## Trigga

stitchgrip said:


> maybe trigga dosent want to join rip












team easy proud


----------



## acestro

eh, okay.









goes to enjoy RIP


----------



## Trigga

eh


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Trigga

eh


----------



## Trigga

TImbz how dare u wave at me...you steamy jamaican


----------



## C0Rey

Trigga said:


> eh


>insert cricket sound<

hey trigga. seen an.y ghetho lankan action lately?


----------



## Trigga

this guy got killed..birtutharan or something







...his cousin came to his store and took him to a basketball court like 5 minz away and sliced his throat...over a girl...yes i said his cousin


----------



## C0Rey

thats some rational events


----------



## joey'd

PygoFanatic said:


> Trigga you sound piss off...there always a reason to join a team and leave the team..rather he be in easy, rip, or any other team. you should be happy for him and after all we are p-fury co member...it all fun, why take thing serious about it...


QFMFT!
[/quote]
QFMFT MFDS


----------



## Guest

Team Easy should merge with Eraispy or RIP


----------



## Trigga

i dont think it would ever be Epilepsy if we NEEEEDED to then it would be RIP but thats only if we were still recognized as our own team like a sorta branch

but dont count on that in the near future


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

DannyBoy17 said:


> Team Easy should merge with Eraispy or RIP


Not a chance with Easy to merge with us...infact Trigga post are more active in RIP forum i know their will do fine with both team :laugh:


----------



## Trigga

Hey..its been a couple dayz so in case you guys forgot...

Its TEAM EASY


----------



## Trigga

dash to 100 pages!!


----------



## C0Rey

Trigga said:


> dash to 100 pages!!


----------



## stitchgrip

this sucks i dont have my job where i can go on here everyday anymore so i dont log on that often anymore and miss everything


----------



## Trigga

C0Rey said:


> this sucks i dont have my job where i can go on here everyday anymore so i dont log on that often anymore and miss everything


its all good man


----------



## C0Rey

nice dash triggz!

:laugh:


----------



## the REASON

Trigga said:


> i dont think it would ever be Epilepsy if we NEEEEDED to then it would be RIP but thats only if we were still recognized as our own team like a sorta branch
> 
> but dont count on that in the near future


NO A CHANCE!!!


----------



## moron

^^what he said!!


----------



## Trigga

exactly :nod:

no a chance


----------



## the REASON

no a chance indeed...


----------



## moron

indeed.......twice


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> indeed.......twice


3x

what happen jim..you not in RIP yet?


----------



## moron

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> indeed.......twice


3x

what happen jim..you not in RIP yet?
[/quote]

having difficulties with some of the questions. But I'm determined!


----------



## Trigga

haha they unpinned ur thread


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

let me serious ask you what is the main reason you leaving easy?

also what make you wanted to join RIP??


----------



## Trigga

he wanted to raise his post count


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> he wanted to raise his post count


don't go there triggs.

I'm not telling you why I left!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

why not!...nothing to be a shame of..i left cause Trigga being a childess bout my sign..and he act like a kid, i mean he is a kid..that is my reason.

What is your! do you really think join rip can raise your post count? or just want to join RIP becasue you think it kool??

be a man and tell us about it


----------



## Dawgz

Jim99 really left? the only reason i joined was because he asked me to...how the hell are u gonna go and leave the team now?

whack


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

he got no banner any more, and plus he have application up at RIP...


----------



## Trigga

oh i went there...


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> oh i went there...


Trigga the most active in RIP...we all know that :laugh:


----------



## Trigga

so?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Trigga said:


> so?


and you calling jim want to raise up his post count..admit or not i think you do the same.


----------



## Trigga

haha i used to post in there a lot...that doesnt mean im still killing that thread like i used to


----------



## moron

listen...I was never said nothing about post count. Thats not the reason I left. And I discussed this with triggas threw pm. Im not going to tell the reason I left to prevent future problems. I have nothing against easy or eraispy. So stop thinking I left for some stupid post counts. I don't tolerate this bullshit


----------



## Dawgz

IITE, if Jim is gone, i might as well leave too...

Good luck guys


----------



## Trigga

ARMZ!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY

Jim99 said:


> listen...I was never said nothing about post count. Thats not the reason I left. And I discussed this with triggas threw pm. Im not going to tell the reason I left to prevent future problems. I have nothing against easy or eraispy. So stop thinking I left for some stupid post counts. I don't tolerate this bullshit


i know you have nothing against my team, and dont get mad wrong jim...i'm just curious about it and wanted to know that is all..in other hand i dont blame you that you left EASY..


----------



## C0Rey

arm yourself cause no-one else here will save you!!


----------



## Trigga

jengaa


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

the most posts you have the more ladies you get............ we all know that


----------



## Trigga

cheyaa


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## moron

team easy is starting to die









and im the guy in the front poking the easy botton with a stick


----------



## Trigga

good for u...


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> good for u...


thanks, i'm well pleazed :nod:


----------



## Trigga

yea im sure ur mom learned a few tricks after being with me


----------



## moron

I'm getting out of here. its too cold. good day sir!


----------



## Trigga

good day chap


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> good day chap


your hair hair look like a bow filled with pubic hairs

ahhahaha j/k I don't even know how I got that


----------



## Trigga




----------



## moron

Trigga said:


>


lol !!!


----------



## cueball

Jim99 said:


>


lol !!!
[/quote]
you boob


----------



## moron

you car part!!!!


----------



## Trigga

kim!


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> Lil Kim!


EDIT!!


----------



## Trigga

so ur a middle aged black women that fucked biggie smalls?


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> so ur a middle aged black women that fucked biggie smalls?


dick nose. nuff said!


----------



## cueball

i know i am


----------



## moron

cueball said:


> i know i am


----------



## cueball

hey black girls kneed love two.. or was that fat girls,,,,well um phat;er than a moo foo


----------



## moron

I weigh 130 pounds 6 feet!!


----------



## cueball

i weight 300 pound 3 feet,, i aint jokin ,,i choked on my belly roll the other day


----------



## Trigga

LOL


----------



## moron

elw o elws


----------



## Trigga

el em ey o


----------



## Trigga

Team EASY thread coming soon


----------



## Trigga

CELEBRATION!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan




----------



## Trigga

its time to get that 100 pages!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

thats EASY


----------



## Trigga

foreeaal!


----------



## moron

evrybody has there own shitty forum. yippy you hippy


----------



## jmax611

Jim99 said:


> evrybody has there own shitty forum. yippy you hippy


no starting sh*t jim


----------



## Trigga

yeah lil kim


----------



## lament configuration

trigga, i did NOT send you to go kart camp!!!!!


----------



## Trigga

THEN HOW DID I GO


----------



## moron

I was just playing....

I new that this day will come for you one day. takes me back to the old days where we were going apeshit trying to get our own sub-forum..HERE IT IS

congrats man


----------



## Trigga

thanks


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> thanks


----------



## Trigga

u wanted to talk to me?


----------



## moron

what are you talking about?^^^


----------



## lament configuration

Jim99 said:


> what are you talking about?^^^


hi spam king


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

ace wont let you in RIP if you keep spamming all the other forums


----------



## moron

and why are you to be telling me that. I always come over here. if ace has something to say he will say it to me. I'm not mad but you shouldn't be saying things he never said...:nod:


----------



## jmax611

i cant speak for ace but i think he wouldnt care as along as he didnt start a gang war


----------



## Trigga

first top of the page since the new forum!


----------



## moron

no easy botton!


----------



## Trigga

wtf...werez the HTML?


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> wtf...werez the HTML?


it died!


----------



## lament configuration

post # 1505


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> post # 1505


----------



## jmax611

sure is a slow roll to 100


----------



## C0Rey

1-2-3-4 i declare a gang war!!

trigga u suck i indiammongoloid. go care for your goats!

and give me back my


----------



## Trigga

NEVER...


----------



## lament configuration

hi trigga


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> hi trigga


HI....bye!


----------



## lament configuration

Jim99 said:


> hi trigga


HI....bye!















[/quote]
go away


----------



## moron

look closely into the picture.


----------



## jmax611

thats funny


----------



## Trigga

HOLY SHYT JIM! I ALMOST HAD A HEART ATTACK!


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> HOLY SHYT JIM! I ALMOST HAD A HEART ATTACK!


----------



## Trigga

yageryi


----------



## moron




----------



## piranha_guy_dan

spamming in a non RIP team lounge???


----------



## lament configuration

if you can post there, jim will spam it.


----------



## Trigga

aint that the truth


----------



## lament configuration

yeah as soon as i posted that he sends me a PM with an emoticon of a smiley hitting another smiley with a chair. he even SPAMS people via private messages.


----------



## Trigga

he just wants to be like me at almst 26 posts a day...


----------



## lament configuration

so trigga, what did you do last night?


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> he just wants to be like me at almst 26 posts a day...


you really think I want to raise my postcount....I could catch up to you less then a week if I had to...


----------



## Trigga

lament configuration said:


> so trigga, what did you do last night?


went to my cousins..cuz i didnt want to go to some funeral...


----------



## jmax611

with that many posts triiga your thread should be catching up to aqhu


----------



## moron

jmax611 said:


> with that many posts triiga your thread should be catching up to aqhu


QFT


----------



## Trigga

it will truss me


----------



## moron

maybe one day....


----------



## Trigga

yup



jmax611 said:


> with that many posts triiga your thread should be catching up to aqhu


well i dont ONLY post in this thread...


----------



## BlackSunshine

LoLz Whats upporz fellaz


----------



## C0Rey

dang 100 is coming up fast!!


----------



## jmax611

2-3 more weeks and it will be there


----------



## Trigga

LOL...well IF RIP returned the damn favour..we could be there by like tonight


----------



## jmax611

Trigga said:


> LOL...well IF RIP returned the damn favour..we could be there by like tonight


i will consult the higher up's on this matter and get back to you


----------



## lament configuration

hey trigga

ill holla at ya later.


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> hey trigga
> 
> ill holla at ya later.


----------



## Trigga

loll iight.....

and umm...incase u guys forgot who we be


----------



## lament configuration

Jim99 said:


> hey trigga
> 
> ill holla at ya later.











[/quote]









TAKE IT EASSSSSY TRIGGA


----------



## Trigga

first post of the day


----------



## lament configuration

2nd


----------



## Trigga

i ment the first post anywhere in the site...


----------



## C0Rey

hey you made it to a new page triggzz! congrats!


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## moron

^^^


----------



## Trigga




----------



## lament configuration

1548


----------



## lament configuration

where is everyone?


----------



## moron

they died....


----------



## Trigga

youd like that wouldnt u


----------



## moron

yea :lookaround:


----------



## lament configuration

Jim99 said:


> yea :lookaround:


----------



## Trigga

TRAINEE


----------



## C0Rey

holy sh*t mad dash trigga!

things are looking up for u man!


----------



## lament configuration

has trigga finally been admitted to the RIP trainee program?


----------



## C0Rey

trigga can join rip any day... hes just to ********* to do so....

trigga hates us


----------



## Trigga

lament configuration said:


> trigga can join rip any day... hes just to ********* to do so....
> 
> trigga hates us


im team easy thru and thru


----------



## Trigga




----------



## lament configuration

trigga what did you eat for lunch at school today?


----------



## Trigga

dont got skool/...exam break


----------



## lament configuration

do some homework or something!!!!!

do some homework or something!!!!!

hahaha weird double post


----------



## Trigga

dont got no hmwrk gramps


----------



## lament configuration

triiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiga


----------



## Trigga

wat u want gramps


----------



## lament configuration

so what new EAAZY business is going on these days?


----------



## Trigga

im selling crack to keep up with forum payments


----------



## Trigga

WHAT HAPPENED


----------



## lament configuration

nothing. going to bed now.


----------



## Trigga

WHAT MIN!?!?!


----------



## acestro

so.... is this the ministry of darkness?


----------



## C0Rey

power to the people!!


----------



## lament configuration

acestro said:


> so.... is this the ministry of darkness?


nope, just exchanging banter with my boy trigga.


----------



## lament configuration

trigga, you see tonights episode of degrassi?


----------



## Trigga

nope i was in bramptonn to meet this girl









plus i dont think ive ever seen an episode of that gay show


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> nope i was in bramptonn to meet this girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus i dont think ive ever seen an episode of that gay show


G'ing


----------



## lament configuration

degrassi is not gay


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> degrassi is not gay


----------



## Trigga

lament configuration said:


> degrassi is not gay


umm yes it iz

CRACKA


----------



## C0Rey

/mad dash!!


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> degrassi is not gay


umm yes it iz

CRACKA
[/quote]


----------



## Trigga

haha


----------



## moron

you're never going to see lament configuration in here again. haha


----------



## Badrad1532

He mother F-ers, I have never heard of that show, So its gay...lol. Settle down.....Leasure let me know where to send money.For the Donation...I tried to make a personal donation but I cant get in contact with a person incharge of that!!I have been busy these days.


----------



## lament configuration

im back. i went away for the weekend.

degrassi is not GAY.


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> im back. i went away for the weekend.
> 
> degrassi is not GAY.


but trigga said its gay.............................twice.


----------



## Trigga

degrassi is gayer than pirahna dude...remember that guy...he sure was gay

badrad man u got a pm about the donation


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> degrassi is gayer than pirahna dude...remember that guy...he sure was gay
> 
> badrad man u got a pm about the donation


piranha dude was a no good filthy bastard. He has came out of his shitty lil shell and now is the king of all evil. I will personally excourt you to hell with me


----------



## Trigga

no he thinks hes the king...but everyone really just thinks hes a joke...he needs to call out silence if he thinks hes the king.


----------



## lament configuration

isnt degrassi the best representation of how life is, in canadian high schools/college?


----------



## Trigga

sure is...


----------



## moron

three time


----------



## Trigga

yup lament configuration is offically been powned


----------



## lament configuration

trigga, who is your favorite character on degrassi?


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> trigga, who is your favorite character on degrassi?


----------



## lament configuration




----------



## moron

haha whats degassi?


----------



## Trigga

hey guys its team easy...

whats up trevor?


----------



## stitchgrip

whats up guys kinda cut down on my p-fury viewing picked up another job not to much time anymore


----------



## Trigga

sup stitch!


----------



## C0Rey

who?


----------



## Trigga

yo moma :nod:


----------



## C0Rey

oohhhh did you learn that one from 2 pac...


----------



## Trigga

nope

5400 nikkuh


----------



## lament configuration

ECW ON TONIGHT..

big black bobby lashley vs THE TEST.


----------



## acestro

100 pages yet?


----------



## lament configuration

acestro didnt you use the avatar a LONG time ago. it seems familiar.

hahah and love the sig about that chris mclandles guy.


----------



## Trigga

almost there sonny...a little help would be nice


----------



## lament configuration

here is some help.


----------



## lament configuration

1610


----------



## Trigga

brap


----------



## lament configuration

bromp


----------



## acestro

lament configuration said:


> acestro didnt you use the avatar a LONG time ago. it seems familiar.
> 
> hahah and love the sig about that chris mclandles guy.


Yeah, I thought I'd use my original avatar as I pass 20,000 posts.

That mclandles guy is a joke... which kind of makes sense for an idol for u-kno-who.


----------



## acestro

bumps the we're back thread.

hniwgo


----------



## C0Rey

acestro said:


> bumps the we're back thread.
> 
> hniwgo










ace u so crazy!

just saw the sig too


----------



## Trigga

hey hey hey


----------



## Trigga

just woke up


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> just woke up


did you die?


----------



## Trigga

no i went to sleep at night...thats what most people do


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> no i went to sleep at night...thats what most people do


you were suppose to die you car part


----------



## lament configuration

hello everybody


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> hello everybody


do I know you









good daaAy sir


----------



## moron

/sees lament configuration moving in closer to this thread

/runs


----------



## lament configuration

\\\\\


----------



## moron

//I knew it


----------



## lament configuration

hi jum99


----------



## moron

hey bob


----------



## lament configuration

1628


----------



## moron

very nice


----------



## lament configuration

hi gym99


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> hi gym99


conveniet..


----------



## lament configuration

covenent


----------



## lament configuration

this is SO BIZARRE


----------



## lament configuration

i forgot my reeding glassses


----------



## Trigga

i forgot ur face...here u go










that was the best picture of jim i could find


----------



## lament configuration




----------



## lament configuration

time to go study nitrogen fixation


----------



## Trigga

study wah....?


----------



## lament configuration

nitrogen fixation. i have a microbial physiology lab quiz on it tomorrow.

process where a bacteria converts atmospheric nitrogen to usable ammonia.


----------



## lament configuration

yawn


----------



## Trigga

oh tru...iour second semester starts tommorow i havent had school in over a week.


----------



## lament configuration

it is tough going back.


----------



## acestro

nitrogen fixation ftw!

and here's the bad news...

soon you wont even remember all that


----------



## Trigga

yeh..schools pretty pointless...u shouldnt have to learn what your not going to use.

especially preskoolerz like lament


----------



## acestro

I dont entirely agree.... you never know what you might use.... but just by chance... a lot is going to escape your mind. Like the Japanese classes I took


----------



## Trigga

and canadian history...like...who cares?


----------



## C0Rey

ace why the hell did you do that?

sees triggas thread grow at blinding speeds!


----------



## lament configuration

trigga what do you learn about in canadian history?


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> trigga what do you learn about in canadian history?


he pm'd me and told me that his a lazy person. always in back of the class staring into space. sometimes he would go to lala land and play with his little friends. ...thats all is wanted to say..


----------



## lament configuration

isnt chris mccandles some sort of famous canadian explorer? lmao


----------



## acestro

oh noes....

Dont famous explorers... wait.... normal explorers... take maps with them?









Anyone a big fan of the bear guy that eventually got mauled? I think he might be my new hero.


----------



## lament configuration

yes i am. isnt he the one whose genitals were also mauled in the picture? 
i have seen a pic that sounds kinda like your description.


----------



## Trigga

new subjects today...english science civics and computer animation


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> new subjects today...english science civics and computer animation


congrats man. you want a loly pop


----------



## lament configuration

trigga what is your gpa?


----------



## lament configuration

time to watch the office in 30 min

then tna iMPACT

thursday nights are awesome


----------



## lament configuration

CROWD: THIS IS AWESOME THIS IS AWESOME THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## Trigga

lament configuration said:


> trigga what is your gpa?


like 67...lol


----------



## lament configuration

canada must use a different grading scale. is a 67 like a D average?


----------



## Trigga

c+ ishh


----------



## jmax611

tupac tops


----------



## Trigga

LOL SICK!


----------



## moron

Nice tops.


----------



## lament configuration

1664


----------



## Trigga

hello gorgenzolaz


----------



## moron

Trigga said:


> hello gorgenzolaz


hello dr. stupid j/k


----------



## Trigga

no no u got it right...


----------



## moron

you would say that..


----------



## lament configuration

i am OUT. going to a WWE Raw house show tonight.


----------



## moron

lament configuration said:


> i am OUT. going to a WWE Raw house show tonight.


ROCK> AND> ROLL


----------



## lament configuration

show was amazing. got to see a really loaded card and stayed after to see a ton of guys leaving together.


----------



## lament configuration

bye


----------



## lament configuration

hello


----------



## Trigga

who was wreslting at the raw thing>?


----------



## lament configuration

super crazy d chris masters
andre kozlov (new russian mma guy) d scotty 2 hotty
great kahli d eugene
kenny d hacksaw jim duggan
cryme tyme d worlds greatest tag team (shelton benjamin and charlie haas)
mickie james d victoria
randy orton d carlito
hardyz d MNM
john cena d umaga by DQ

it was a great show, i will probably make a thread in the lounge today with some pics i took.

Cena is now holding 2 belts, the WWE spinner championship and the world tag team title.


----------



## Trigga

YEah i new about the new tag team belt....youi think hell pimp out that one too?


----------



## lament configuration

haha it would interesting to say the least. although i think putting the belts on cena and hbk is just supposed to further perpuetuate their feud leading up to wrestlemania. i hope they drop the belts to some guys who could use the titles to get over. like cryme tyme, wgtt, cade and murdoch, highlanders etc.


----------



## Trigga

i really wanna see undertaker and lashley...but i think cena vs hbk has been done before


----------



## lament configuration

i have heard that it will be undertaker v batista. although you are right, im not sure who is left out there to challenge lashley for the ecw title.


----------



## Trigga

kahli maybe?


----------



## lament configuration

yeah you bring up a good point. weird thing is that they moved kahli off of ecw to raw recently. but kahli could be a challenger to lashley.

i heard though that at wrestlemania they want to bring back hogan for another match against kahli.


----------



## Trigga

i heard hogan and austin??


----------



## lament configuration

yeah i heard that too. except hogan will want austin to job to him and i dont think any amount of money will convince austin to lay down to hogan.

hogan vs shane?


----------



## lament configuration

#4000 post for me


----------



## Trigga

hogan vs shane mc mahon?...i dunno i wanna see austin come back tho..but yeah i REALLY doubt him lieing down to hogan...


----------



## Guest

hey trigga finally i get to post in the forum!


----------



## Trigga




----------



## lament configuration

is it page 100 yet?


----------



## Trigga

i wish


----------



## jmax611

i took all triggas money


----------



## Trigga

not evenn...are u still playing?


----------



## Trigga

not gonna be here at all tommorow...


----------



## Apott05

does GG really wanna shut you guys down?


----------



## lament configuration

yea


----------



## Trigga

all my posts...GONE!


----------



## lament configuration

dun dun dun


----------



## Trigga

el em ay oh


----------



## Trigga

hey...its team easy

foo


----------



## Guest

Hey guys...Jim betrayed us? WHy?


----------



## Trigga

ask him...

he wanted to raise his post count in RIP...and even they didnt want him lol karmaz a bitch but w.e we're doing fine witout him


----------



## Trigga

1700


----------



## lament configuration

actually that was 1701. hahahahaha^infinity


----------



## Trigga

same shyt i got both of them lol


----------



## Trigga

where the hell has stitch been? did he die or somin? lol

5[sup]9[/sup]0[sub]0[/sub]


----------



## Trigga

7000


----------



## lament configuration

1706


----------



## Trigga

cool?


----------



## Trigga

wherez stitch and badrad?


----------



## spranga

how many post are you tryin to squeeze outta this thread trigga, prehaps i can help.


----------



## Trigga

lol perhaps you cann


----------



## spranga

safe like ganja in a breifcase


----------



## Trigga

wrapped in coffee beans so the dogs cant smell


----------



## spranga

whey u know bout them things.


----------



## Trigga

lol i know a thing or 2...


----------



## spranga

aight den shotta.


----------



## Trigga

yee yo


----------



## spranga

trigga yuh ah gyangsta youth yuh know


----------



## Trigga

Me a badmon yah knoe me buss up manz feel me me put clip in men backside understan

meh ah badman n meh ah big time ganja man dont play around meh picknee

me a straight lankan youtt ya noe but me can chat dem ****** wayzz


----------



## spranga

ur a comic. but yuh kool still yuh sight.


----------



## Trigga

seen seen


----------



## spranga

I saw I saw


----------



## Trigga

LOL


----------



## spranga

why u laughing







are u in a frenzy


----------



## Trigga

nah mon me be chillan yu knoe...me out wit mah brejinz yesterday nd some youtz come up to me nd me smash dem rass yu knoe


----------



## lament configuration

1725


----------



## Trigga




----------



## spranga




----------



## Trigga

:killspranga:


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> :killspranga:


:while dead haunts trigga:


----------



## Trigga

batty skunt yammer


----------



## spranga

fu*k dog and nyam sh*t


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> batty skunt yammer


----------



## Trigga

i cannot tel a lie...


----------



## spranga

neither can i


----------



## spranga

lament configuration said:


> 1725


#1735


----------



## spranga

TRIGGA







i'm watchin you and ur t tigers


----------



## Trigga

im sinhalaaa


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> im sinhalaaa


oh my bad bro,god bless you


----------



## jmax611




----------



## C0Rey

word!§


----------



## Trigga




----------



## jmax611

y so angry


----------



## C0Rey

hes vangry


----------



## Trigga

no this is vangry


----------



## jmax611

are you angry that your avatar is only a red x and not a half naked black man ???


----------



## Trigga

? are u high?


----------



## jmax611




----------



## spranga

jmax611 said:


>


----------



## Trigga

wats popin spranga


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> wats popin spranga


not much my man, jus chillin


----------



## Trigga

tru tru...srry bout not answerin on msn its such a sik day...i went outside to play ball


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> tru tru...srry bout not answerin on msn its such a sik day...i went outside to play ball


ur tellin 20 degrees outside sweet eh.


----------



## Trigga

yeahh man

today was sickk


----------



## spranga

Wah gwan trigga Windies lost today man


----------



## Trigga

Sri Lanka lost too MIN!!


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> Sri Lanka lost too MIN!!


I think Austrailia is gonna take it this year what u think.


----------



## Trigga

well in the super 8...any team that wins 4 games goes on...so it depends whose facing who..but yeah i think australia will make it to the final 4 for sure...with probably like Sri lanka and maybe west indies


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> well in the super 8...any team that wins 4 games goes on...so it depends whose facing who..but yeah i think australia will make it to the final 4 for sure...with probably like Sri lanka and maybe west indies


no not maybe windies forsure windies


----------



## Trigga

hahaha probably


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> hahaha probably


----------



## MONGO 

GANGSTA GANGSTA


----------



## C0Rey

YeahiYeahiiii!!


----------



## acestro

/sees tha boreing

/dyes frum it


----------



## Geis

True True


----------



## Trigga

see the gaynesss....runs from it


----------



## MONGO 

acestro said:


> /sees tha boreing
> 
> /dyes frum it


cracks me up everytime


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> see the gaynesss....runs from it


you ran from your own thread









Timbz... it never fails on me either







Brings back the ol' Team Easy in the Hall of Shame days :laugh:


----------



## MONGO 

I co-founded easy


----------



## jmax611




----------



## jmax611




----------



## Trigga




----------



## acestro

89 pages.









slckr still has more posts than me in this thread!


----------



## Trigga

why is that funnny? i dont get it


----------



## moron

acestro said:


> 89 pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> slckr still has more posts than me in this thread!


how do you get the list?where?


----------



## acestro

click on the number of replies

Trigga 437 
Jimbob_SHORTBUS 334 
2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY 140 
lament configuration 102 
slckr69 101 
stitchgrip 89 
acestro 87 
NJKILLSYOU 62 
C0Rey 61 
BlackSunshine 60 
RockinTimbz 43 
mike123 39 
therizman1 23 
spranga 23 
Leasure1 15 
jmax611 15 
Badrad1532 15 
cueball 13 
Grosse Gurke 11 
dezboy 11 
piranha_guy_dan 9

Man... there are about 8 different funny things about that list


----------



## C0Rey

i wanna beat NJ!


----------



## Trigga

lets dash corey


----------



## C0Rey

lol


----------



## Trigga

CAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMONNNNN

crickeyyy


----------



## spranga




----------



## Trigga

oh cammonn now u batty fishhh...u cant say nothing today...WEST INDIES GOT MURKEDDDDDDD


----------



## spranga

My youth who yuh ah call abatty fish yuh Chichifedarli lol. yea W.I got GOT today


----------



## Trigga

by who again???...the team that won seems to have slipped my memory.....


----------



## Trigga

7000 btw...


----------



## C0Rey

best dash evaH!


----------



## acestro

C0Rey said:


> best dash evaH!


----------



## C0Rey

that made me loose it!


----------



## acestro

timing is everything.


----------



## C0Rey

so true


----------



## Trigga

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO...only ten pages till 100


----------



## spranga

sri lanka, u happy they lost to sri lanka. but i must admit they played very good.


----------



## Trigga

yeah mon sanath jiyasuria was amazing

school suckssss....


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> yeah mon sanath jiyasuria was amazing
> 
> school suckssss....


wait for reccess


----------



## Trigga

lol no recesss in high school


----------



## acestro

Trigga said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO...only ten weeks till 100


fixed


----------



## Trigga

LOLLLLLLLLLL thats actually pretty funny


----------



## spranga

acestro said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO...only ten weeks till 100


fixed

















[/quote]


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Trigga

yu homoooo


----------



## C0Rey

gives triggz much needed push


----------



## MONGO 

/takes nap in easy thread


----------



## RB 32

RockinTimbz


----------



## MONGO 

RB 32 and Trigga


----------



## RB 32

RockinTimbz is THE best..


----------



## MONGO 

RB 32 and Jim


----------



## RB 32

RockinTimbz is THE best..



RB 32 said:


> RockinTimbz is THE best..


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## C0Rey

:laugh:


----------



## Trigga

havent done this for a while.........


----------



## C0Rey

yeah i wonder why

/insert da boring pic


----------



## Trigga

were did the pic go


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> were did the pic go


----------



## Trigga

wat de blooodclautte


----------



## C0Rey

it died from da ...?


----------



## Trigga




----------



## moron

then the team easy forum died. the end.


----------



## Trigga

wrong thread


----------



## moron




----------



## Trigga

:doh:







:doh:


----------



## moron




----------



## jmax611

tops

only 8 pages to go


----------



## moron




----------



## Trigga

jimbob is offically a ****









jim99

piranha dude


----------



## moron




----------



## Trigga

were do you find this shyt lol?


----------



## moron




----------



## wabash420




----------



## Trigga

who aare yu?


----------



## RhomZilla

I have no idea what this thread's about, so im leaving...


----------



## spranga

Master Vader said:


> I have no idea what this thread's about, so im leaving...


----------



## Trigga

its about you...all about you


----------



## spranga

Trigga said:


> its about you...all about you


all about you


----------



## FohDatAss

HEY TEAM EASY!!!!!

JUST WANTED TO SAY: HEYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Trigga

hey blueberry...i just wanted to say.....


----------



## acestro




----------



## Trigga

u noe it


----------



## C0Rey

sees alot of members ( not )

lets dash everybody!!


----------



## Trigga




----------



## spranga




----------



## jmax611

bop

dam i just missed the top


----------



## Trigga

top....


----------



## jmax611

man i just missed it


----------



## acestro




----------



## acestro

time for another nap...


----------



## Trigga

*stunner*


----------



## acestro

Hey!

People are trying to sleep in here!


----------



## Trigga




----------



## acestro

That's it!

I'm going where I KNOW I can get some sleep...


----------



## acestro

MAN, was that a solid nap...


----------



## acestro

/has no idea what time it is!!!

/looks at clock

8:30 at night?!!?!









/goes somewhere less quiet


----------



## Trigga

it was 9 30 when u posted this


----------



## acestro

yes....

all over the world it was 9:30


----------



## jmax611

all this yawning is making me sllee


----------



## Trigga

acestro said:


> yes....
> 
> all over the world it was 9:30


isnt new orleans eastern time?


----------



## acestro

central time


----------



## Trigga

oh tru tru....then its way past your bedtime ace...go to sleep or ill get timbz to meatspin ur ass


----------



## acestro

how's the ol chimple?


----------



## Trigga

it kinda fell off...wierd, it started to like get all fluffy then it just fell off...he just has a flat mark on his chin now.


----------



## acestro

eh... well, I guess that's the end of that, for better or worse. I guess the flat area looks better than a chimple.


----------



## Trigga

yeye it looks way better, but id prefer if he had a regular fuckin chin lol...i think he formed a callis or w.e


----------



## acestro

/prepares sleepy place here....

/knows it will be nice and quiet


----------



## acestro




----------



## PinKragon

acestro said:


> That's it!
> 
> I'm going where I KNOW I can get some sleep...


hahahaha omfg hilarious this really made my day


----------



## PinKragon

/is gettin sleepy









/leaves before self fall asleep


----------



## acestro

Hey!

I'm tryin to sleep in here PinK


----------



## PinKragon




----------



## acestro

snuggles up next to PinK

/realizes this could cause tha drahmah

/just falls asleep

/offers PinK the bottom bunk

/avoids drahmah and gets the usual solid 10 hours of sleep in here


----------



## PinKragon

Oops sorry

/sings to wake up ace

Shalalala laAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## acestro

/goes to Easy protected area









/wipes blood from ears


----------



## PinKragon

Pss pss Ace r u awake

Im scared









is to quite i cant sleep


----------



## PinKragon

/stops by to get a nap









/snuff snuff

/smells something wierd

/EWWWWWWWWWWWWW Ace is farting all over the place

/Gosh Ace are you sure you quit eating onion rings









/leaves is about to pass out, but not cuase is sleepy, but cause of acetros farts smell


----------



## acestro

just ate a couple


----------



## Trigga

kfc toonie tuesday


----------



## acestro

so ironic how team easy ended up being soooo....

soft

:rasp:


----------



## Trigga

your SOFT


----------



## jmax611




----------



## jmax611




----------



## PinKragon




----------



## jmax611

/is sleeping with pink


----------



## PinKragon

Psss Psss Triga r u awake?


----------



## FohDatAss

Trigga why don't you just join RIP?

Tops

are you waiting for RB 32?

/falls asleep in master suite


----------



## PinKragon

Grrrr









Master suite is MINE


----------



## jmax611

pink gets the presidential suite


----------



## PinKragon

Boob how did u get the key (password) to master suite anyways











jmax611 said:


> pink gets the presidential suite


:nod:


----------



## jmax611




----------



## Trigga

actually...pink gets the bed under the stairs with the nasty shyt driping from the ceiling


----------



## acestro

@ all the sleeping in here


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## wabash420




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro

Hey! TRYIN ta SLEEP in herr!











RockinTimbz said:


>


goofy new yorker, used to noise :laugh:


----------



## jmax611




----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 

I live on an avenue with trucks going by all night and a biker bar across the street.. so as large marge would say a dump trunk falling off the empire state building couldnt wake me


----------



## Geis




----------



## MONGO 

now back to sleep


----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## ChilDawg

What's the tally on posts in here? RIP 2000, Easy 1, or is it closer?


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro

/mumbles in sleep.... 'darn vultures'.... mumble mumble....


----------



## Geis

ssshhhhhh!

sleepy time










/dreams of Carmen Electra


----------



## MONGO 

/dreams of vultures


----------



## acestro




----------



## wabash420

WAKE UP


----------



## Geis

/dreams of vultures and Carmen Electra


----------



## acestro

/gives drawout valium


----------



## MONGO 

/gets morning wood


----------



## acestro

has a nightmare...


----------



## MONGO 

/rubs morning wood


----------



## acestro




----------



## wabash420

/TAKE'S valium and beer not goood


----------



## Geis

/slobbers on pillow


----------



## acestro

/is disturbed that Timbz rubs morning wood after that pic


----------



## Geis

/sratches arse

/farts

/pulls covers over head


----------



## acestro




----------



## wabash420

/going to sleep with all of tham


----------



## Geis

Own Dutch Oven FTW!

ODOFTW


----------



## acestro

/has nice dreams


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Geis

not that im a porn addict.....

ok i am but the one on the far left has her own web site along with the blond second to the right...


----------



## MONGO 

/has nice dreams


----------



## acestro




----------



## Geis

mumbles.... Bouncing Boobs ToPs..... mumbles


----------



## wabash420

art fart hahahahahahaha


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Geis

/pitches family style tent


----------



## MONGO 

drawout go to sleep


----------



## acestro




----------



## Geis




----------



## acestro

/thinks drawout doesn't get the joke


----------



## MONGO 

/dreams of page 98 because 97 is da boerings


----------



## Geis

/punches wall to tell drawout to shut up im sleeping


----------



## acestro




----------



## wabash420




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Geis




----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Geis

/thinks drawout has insomina


----------



## acestro




----------



## Geis

mumble......Sleepy ToPs.......mumble


----------



## acestro

/suggests that drawout edit all his posts to be:


----------



## Geis




----------



## wabash420

ok going to sleep


----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 

/crawls into vagina tent


----------



## acestro

drawout said:


> ok going to sleep


----------



## Geis

deedni


----------



## acestro




----------



## wabash420




----------



## Geis




----------



## acestro




----------



## Geis

/hits snooze button


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro

/mumblemumble..tha boreings... mumble...


----------



## Geis

merge


----------



## acestro




----------



## Geis

mumble.....no, no , no get away spinner.....mumble


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## wabash420




----------



## acestro




----------



## Geis

heres alarm soon


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro




----------



## Geis

mumble......leap......mumble


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Geis

/wishes to be that cat


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## wabash420

don't wake me up bizth i will kill u


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


>


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## Geis

EEEEEEERRRRRRRRRR!

/alarm

hits snooze again


----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro




----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro




----------



## MONGO 

/back to sleep


----------



## Geis

!!!!!!

mumble....hehehehe 100 sleepy ToPs........mumble


----------



## acestro




----------



## wabash420

sleeping like a


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro




----------



## Geis




----------



## wabash420

time to goo made it 100


----------



## Geis

/is really getting tired now


----------



## acestro

/mumblemumble... tha boreings ToP... mumblemumble.. ftw...


----------



## Geis




----------



## acestro

mumblembumel.. post 2000


----------



## wabash420




----------



## jmax611




----------



## acestro

tha boreings milestone


----------



## Geis

:slamleap:


----------



## acestro

acestro said:


> tha boreings milestone












:rasp:


----------



## Geis

acestro said:


> tha boreings milestone


 deedni.


----------



## wabash420




----------



## acestro

poor ol' trigga...

/farts


----------



## jmax611




----------



## acestro

slckr69 said:


> ITS A PARTY RIP STOLD YOUR 1000!!!!!


memories...


----------



## MONGO 

DA BOERINGZ!!!


----------



## acestro

RIP owns all Easy milestones


----------



## wabash420




----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


> DA BOERINGZ!!!
> 
> View attachment 143381


----------



## MONGO 

DA BOERINGZ!!!


----------



## PinKragon




----------



## PinKragon




----------



## acestro




----------



## ESPMike

/decides to check out Easy forum

/falls asleep from da boreings


----------



## acestro

huh... wha...

oh... hey Mike....


----------



## Geis

sshhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Trigga

u guyz are gayyy


----------



## acestro

/mumblemumble Easy's Soft mumble...


----------



## PinKragon

lols

toPz


----------



## Trigga

K STOPPPP!


----------



## wabash420




----------



## PinKragon

I am trying to sleep gosh ugh!!


----------



## FohDatAss




----------



## MONGO 

mumble RB 32 and Trigga mumble


----------



## acestro




----------



## acestro




----------



## Geis

RockinTimbz said:


> mumble RB 32 and Trigga mumble


----------



## C0Rey

/sleepwalks in da forum


----------



## acestro




----------



## PinKragon

Oh is quite heRe

/quitely grabs one of acestro's pillows









/goes to sleep


----------



## jmax611

f all this sleeping lets party and celebrate 100 pages

OH WAIT...









theres noone to party with


----------



## acestro

oh snap



















:laugh:


----------



## jmax611




----------



## acestro

/walks around in three circles

/lays down


----------



## acestro

/fluffs pillow...


----------



## MONGO 

/crawls up alongside ace


----------



## Trigga

HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOMOOOOOOOOO


----------



## jmax611




----------



## jmax611




----------



## C0Rey

jmax611 said:


>


----------



## jmax611




----------



## acestro

RockinTimbz said:


> /crawls up alongside ace
> 
> View attachment 143718


----------



## ESPMike

/felt sleepy

/finds Team Easy Hotel


----------



## Trigga

5 star hotel....but hey, how can it not be five star when we have people that lookk like this as hostesses.









just a regular day of doing sheets.

But dont worry mike...i got something more your taste,








she likes long walks down the mcdonalds line and she works in our kitchens cleaning fryers...enjoy


----------



## acestro




----------



## jmax611




----------



## jmax611




----------



## acestro

ah... nothing like tha boreings after a long day of drama... good ol' Trigga....


----------



## jmax611

/


----------



## PinKragon




----------



## acestro




----------



## PinKragon




----------



## Geis

mumble.....flying toilet seats....mumble


----------



## PinKragon

Grrr lemme sleep PLEASEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!! SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## FohDatAss

ZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## moron




----------



## PinKragon

^









oh gosh jimbob u made me laugh for the first time hahahaha, but HEY shhhh im trying to sleep


----------



## PinKragon

PinKragon said:


>










Ditto


----------



## MONGO 




----------



## acestro

man... do I sleep well here...


----------



## Trigga

shadow is jim??? oh shyt...i thot it was some nexx guy...


----------



## the REASON




----------



## moron

takes mr. nappy


----------



## wabash420

Trigga said:


> shadow is jim??? oh shyt...i thot it was some nexx guy...


----------



## C0Rey




----------



## Geis




----------



## PinKragon




----------



## acestro

:fart:


----------



## PinKragon




----------



## acestro




----------



## Trigga




----------

